# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 10



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thanks shellebell for the thread x

Hi angel star hope your ok. Thought I'd say hi as your the only one on here today. 
I rang twice this afternoon and they hadn't received my results. I hope they haven't lost them!  Will ring again tomorrow. I had bad aching period pains yesterday and they were even worse when I went to bed. I really thought I was gonna wake up to the witch this morning but I never and the pains had stopped aswell. Had no pain all day. My temp dropped slightly this morning, by 0.2 to be exact but I'm praying it will rise again tomorrow. Not sure what dpo I'm on. I can be anything between 9-11dpo xx xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979

Hey sweetcheeks and Shellebell it has been quiet on here today xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Evening lovely ladies. This is a quickie from me but wanted to tell all of you to never loose hope. After 4yrs ttc, going straight to ivf last Aug which failed, a natural bfp in Nov which i lost at 6weeks and then demanding i try clomid before next ivf cycle (off my own back as work in a hospital, i got prog levels checked twice and always low.......no one had really paid attention to this before!!!!) i have just got bfp 15dpo. Felt bit odd 2day but wasnt gona test til Fri. Not even concentrated urine but 2nd line came up instantly.

I am only whispering this bfp really after what happened last year but really wanted to say to you all that never give up.........we will all get there in the end. Hope this is the 1st of many bfps this month.

As always love, baby dust and sticky glue to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations rosey! That is fantastic news!  I'm so happy for you. I'm praying you have a healthy pregnancy. Let's hope we have some more bfp's. How has your 2ww been? Did you have any signs or did you pains, cramps or any af feeling? xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks sweet. Sore throat last 3days and feelings of af since sun on and off. Expected bfn to be honest today. (0) (0) sore last 2ish days but that happens with af sometimes. Not getting excited til scan. How many days po are you. Really praying we get some more xxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi rosey I'm not sure what dpo I am. I think im anything between 9-11dpo. My first pg results last week were 30.4 and I had test again yesterday so will ring hospital tomorrow. They say they will be able to tell me what my dpo is from the 2 results. My boobs/nipples have been sore since this morning. Had Af pain yesterday but nothing today. Did you take your temp? xxx


----------



## Rosey78

No only temped for 2 months and it got me more stressed so stopped.  Your levels will defo be higher-30 3dpo is good xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly83

A whispered congrats rosey! It's hearing/ Reading things like that that make me feel so positive and that there might actually be a light at the end of the tunnel for all of us.... Here's hoping it's a bfp for all of us this month! Been drinking lots of water this month so hope it helps x


----------



## Rosey78

Butterfly just read ur ticker......dye was also slow in one of my tubes. Thanks so uch for your wishes. This was 4th moth of clomid with dose being increased to 100mg day 3-7. Also used leutel hase cyclogest this month. Good luck for cycle 2 xxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Rosey that has made my night. Well done sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Thans Jane...hopibg we will get same from you in 5days. Oh btw tested 10dpo and got bfn so def think waiting as lobg as yiu can til otd is good xxxxx


----------



## angel star

Rosey,  . I'm so pleased for you getting your BFP. I knew someone was going to get lucky. I really   this is a sticky BFP for you and with your progesterone levels so good you have such a good start. xx


----------



## jenni01

Well Goodmorning Ladies! 
I'm sorry that I haven't been on for a while but I just needed to get my head together about this whole infertility journey!
But I've read over the thread and want to wish all our BFP's many,many and more many congratulation's and a healthy and happy pregnancy!! 
And to everyone else don't give up hope girl's we can do it!!! 

AFM: My Dr told me to have 3mnths off clomid as my body was rejecting it? and I kept having dysfunctional bleed's but I'm going back soon and will be on 100mg so finger's crossed eh!
Also managed to get a job!! and my boss suffer's with bad endo and she was told to have a hysto but declined and then went on to have 2 kid's!! So there is hope!! 
Anyway I hope you all don't mind me coming back on! 
Have a good day girl's and takecare! 
Jen.xx


----------



## angel star

Hi Jen  . So good to see you back. I hope the break has done you good and this time you will get your BFP, you soooo deserve it. Great you have a new job and that your boss has given you hope. 

I'm on a break - again   while I shift some weight, but I'm always checking in on this thread. Since joining the site I think I've spent more time off clomid than on it  .

Anyway take care Jen and great to have you back. xx


----------



## jenni01

Angel 
Thank's hun!!
Good luck with the weight loss!! I have every bit of confidence in you hunny you're stronger than you give yourself credit for!! 
Yep I kind of have a good feeling about this next journey, I've taken the belief that this baby will come when it feel's the time and the setting is right!!
We will all get there hun it's just sometime's on the journey there's alot of bump's on the road! 
Takecare hun!
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

OMG Rosey!!!! Congratulations!!! i am so thrilled for you hun   thats just made my day, i really hope this is your sticky bean hun xxx

jenni welcome back! i was wondering where u had gone, even asked the other ladies on the thread and was hoping you was doing ok, i really hope this break has done you the world of good and that u get your much deserved BFP soon xx

afm I just got from the docs, my day 21 bloods came back at 53.1 so dont think i have done it this month but the clomid is still making me ovulate so i guess that has to be something good.Off to see my consultant at 1pm to ask if i can move on to something else and hopefully he agree's as i mentally and emotionally drained from the clomid after 12 cycles.

good luck to all those who are testing at the moment, hope there are lots more BFP'S  this month x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all xxxx

CONGRATULATIONS Rosey!!! Fantastic news hun, hope it sticks for you and you have a happy healthy 9 months! 
Come on ladies we can do it!!  

Glad to see some old names back on the thread too, hope you are all ok!!

AFM.. still having lots of BMS we skipped last night as we are going to do it every other day, i am due to ov in 3 days so we will do it tonight and on Saturday (day of ov) and then Mon and Wed. Hopefully we will cover it all and have done enough this month?? Im getting quite bad pains in my tummy i think its due to ov, i hope iv got a nice big fat egg waiting to be released and get fertilised! 

Will be back on here later on, love and   to all xxx


----------



## jenni01

Jenna..
Thank's for the welcome back hun! 
I hope it's OK for you this afternoon!...I understand fully about how draining in every way this process is, but it also prove's how determined we all are!!  
Good luck for later!! 
Jen.x
p.s...Hi to Vicnste as well!!!


----------



## SarLiv

Jenni - welcome back!

Jenna - hope the appointment goes well - your progesterone result is good though isnt it at over 30, could still get a BFP this month?

Vic - keep going!!

Rosey - WOO HOO i am so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Jenna - how did your app go? You never know you might get your bfp this month  xx

Sarliv - we done the deed every other night aswell. I hope it pays off! Are you taking your temp aswell? Good luck Hun xx

Jenni - hi.  dont think we've spoke before as this is my first cycle of clomid. When you starting your 100mg?  That's what I took xx

Afm got my 2nd pg results back and they were 21. So with last weeks results being 30.4 they said I've definitely ovulated but they think I ovulated sooner than I thought so they think I'm about 12 or 13 dpo today. That means my 30.4 result was taken on 5 or 6 dpo and my 21 pg result was on 10 or 11 dpo. The nurse asked if my period had started and I said no so she said wait a few more days before testing. But I am right in thinking if my pg results have decreased that I can't be pregnant? I just thought that your pg levels would remain high if you were pregnant xxx


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies,

thanks for the well wishes. i am just waiting to be seen,as usual my consultant is running late and my stupid bf has fallen asleep on his seat.some support he is lol

sweetcheeks i am sorry ur progesterone has decreased.i got told they need to be around 50 to sustain a.pregnancy but i have been told many things that have turned out to be rubbish..if ur 12-13dpo surely a pg test would work if u hold ur wee for a few hours? do u feel like af is o. way? x

saliv thanks hunny.i just don't think i am pg as last time i was my progesterone was 141.9 so think this is quite low in comparison but i am happy i still ovulate tho. x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Jenna trust them to be running behind. Typical hey. As for your bf give him a nudge lol. 

Think it's game over for me if pg should of increased  I have got a test but to scared to do it. Hate that bfn feeling. Have no signs that af is on the way. Temp still above coverline and my boobies started to be tender and sore since yesterday xxx


----------



## marie123

hi everyone, 
hope u are all well. 
I wanted to ask, i'm using cbfn, and it showed 3 highs and two peaks but since then have been testing (as it asked me to) but there are no lines on the stick at all (although monitor still gives a reading) i figured one must be a 'test has worked' line am i right ? do you think that means test hasn't worked?

in a moment of madness thought it might mean i'm preg but know that isn''t the case, bms didn't go well this month was really not in the mood as my dad in hosp having had two sudden heart attacks.  But i guess i'm rambling now.
If anyone has any ideas please let me know 

babydust to you all xx


----------



## Hoping123

Rosey78- congratulations!  I will have everything crossed that you have a lovely pregnancy and go onto have a wonderful LO.  

Jenna - hope the appt went well this afternoon and that the cons agreed with what you want. 

Marie - I am sorry  but don't use CBFM so can't answer you but hope that your dad recovers well and that the BMS was enough to do the job.

Sweetcheeks- hope that AF doesn't show and that the decrease in progesterone doesn't mean a BFN.

Sarliv - hope you and your bump are doing well.

Jenni - I hope the break has done you well and the 100mg clomid does the trick.  Were you on 50mg before?  Excellent news about your job too.

A big hello to everybody else. xx


----------



## jenna201

well that was a total waste of time 

my consultant has said he can no longer help me, he wanted to refer me to his friend at he Same hospital but its not covered on the nhs but if i go to my gp and get referred here where i live its all free.so now got to see my gp and start all over again and wait 18 weeks to see someone new and then a further 18 weeks for waiting lists for iui  so sick of having to fight for everything.looks like my hopes of being pregnant this year have been dashed.


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Sorry not been on much. Absolutely snowed under at work and finding things hard. 

Taking last 3 months of 100mg before going on the IVF waiting list. 
Nearly at the end of my first cycle. Went for 21 day bloods yesterday and now just got to wait and hear result.

Jenni - lovely to hear from you again. We must go for that drink!  

Jenna - so sorry your consultant has said that to you... is there any way you could get a private appt with him and then go back to NHS from there?..... 

Rosey - Congrats!  

Hi to everyone else

Floof x


----------



## angel star

Jenna  . So sorry that your appointment did not go well. It's a real tough journey. You never know, as Sarliv said although your progesterone levels were lower than previous months they were still ok. Did you have the cyclogest this month too? 

Floofy, good to hear from you. Sorry you've been so busy at work. Hoping the last 3 months of clomid will bring you that BFP  .

marie123, sorry don't know anything about the cbfm.

sweetcheeks, sorry about your confusing progesterone results. They should remain high but unfortunately that is sometimes why women have early miscarriages if levels can't be sustained. See what happens this month, but may be worth asking for some luteal phase support for example cyclogest. 

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are ok. xx


----------



## jenna201

thanks ladies,

bf has seen how upset this has made me that he said to just go private so gonna make some calls tomorrow.

angel yes i am still on it but decided to start it on day 7 after my blood test as i wanted to see my progesterone results as they are naturally without cyclogest.x


----------



## Amy N

jenna- im so sorry your apointment didnt go as expected, but im so glad your bf is supportive and agreed to seeing someone privatley.... is such a shame though that ou could potentially pay mega money, for what you are entitled too......... but all would be worth it!!! 

rosey! congratulations hunny!!!!!! 

hope every one else is well, i still read daily, and pray each day that im going to see more bfps from you all........... keep in touch xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## SarLiv

jenna so sorry about your appointment - i ended up seeing my consultant privately and paying for drugs - it wasnt ideal but it also was not as much as i thought it would be  and you get a quicker better service


----------



## birba

Jenna I am so sorry about your consultant but also happy that you are going to see somebody privately, as SarLiv says you get a quicker and better service, don't get disheartened - I know how tough it is - you'll get there hun xxx  

Rosey congrats hun! I wish you a healthy pregnancy (If you need anything at all PM me) xxx

Jenni welcome back hunni I also was wondering if you were OK xxx

SarLiv hope everything is going well xxx

Floffy good luck for the next 3 months hunni xxx

AngelStar hope you are well and your plans are going OK xxx

Marie I used CBFM and always trusted the reading, didn't pay too much attention on the actual lines on the test though .. Normally after the peaks and the highs it still reads 2 bars and then 1. That's because when you have the LH surge you actually ovulate within 24/48 hours so still important to BMS - hence the reading.
The monitor only asks you readings from day 6 to day 15 more or less just to cover, so even if you were pg i would be way too soon for HCG to be produced xxx

I too always read and pray you get your BFP, a big hugh to all of you xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Evening All,
Thank you so much for your kind words, mean so much    I know I havent been around much of late, but wanted to tell you about the BFP as I think the more success stories we hear the better................Im still in shock and really     I make it to the 1st scan this time!!

Jenna, sorry about tiday.  Where do you live?? What clinic are you thinking of going to?  SOme of the London ones have good feedback.  Glad dh is being supportive.  Bloody doctors.............need strangling somtimes (and thats coming from a nurse who know lol!!) x

Hey Amy and Sarliv, hope that all ok with both of you and the bumps x

Angel, well done on the 1st weight in............brilliant news xx

Hey Floof, hoping this is your lucky month.  This is 1st month of me increasing to 100mg.  xx

Hoping, hope all ok with you chick x

Marie, I sometimes use an old stick once I have haed my 2 peak days and 1 high.  I thin it depends when you got your 1st peak as the macgine always wants you to put either 10 or 20 sticks in each time.  I have been lucky and as ovulate at bout day 14 it only ever wants 10.  If you have def had your peak, I would just trick it now and use an old one..................it will be a waste of money otherwise!! Goodluck xx

Hey Sweets, are you going to test tomorrow??    it will be positive for you xx

Hi Jeni, good luck with the increase to 100mg...........that did trick for me x

Vic, happy baby dancing my lovely................fingers crossed some good news from you in a bout 14days xx

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

As always, love baby dust and sticky glue to all xxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Ps Our messages overlapped Birba.  Thanks so much, hope all is good with you and micro bump xxx


----------



## marie123

Thank you all for the replies. 
Birba think I am probably over analysing- thanku!!
Rosey thats a great idea!! i'm gonna do that no point wasting money.  Good luck for your first scan 
hoping 123,  Angel star,  Amy and Sarliv - hello hope all is going well for you!
Jenna - sorry your appointment didn't go as planned hoped your calls go well tomorrow and that you can be seen quicker 
Floofy - hope work gets less hectic soon  
sweetcheeks  stay positive - goodluck 

really hope i havent missed anyone, there are so many on here


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Sorry for the lack of personals - it changes so often on here!

Just wanted to drop in and mention that my CD 11 scan went well and she said I was due to 'pop' at any time, so me and DH got down to it! 
I am now at CD 15, and 2 days past OV. I am feeling very positive this month. The Dr increased my clomid to 100mg at the start of June and it really is paying off! 
Not one to forward think too much (but staying positive!) if this month it sticks - little angel's due date is 4 days before our wedding anniversary! Just think what a present that would be!

Love and baby dust to you all. xxxxxxxx


----------



## trinamcl

hi ladies hope you all well   just a quick note to let yous know im out this month  af got me today , never mind , gona take a break this month an just relax , gd to everyone else   x


----------



## jenna201

sorry trinamcl that af showed up   hope ur break does u good xx

lozza good luck with BMS this week, hope it results in a BFP for u xx

Thanks everyone for your sweet words after i  felt really rubbish from my appointment, got a few open days at hospitals booked for the week and also looking into egg sharing for ivf, have no idea on waiting times and procedures and prices etc but gonna put a post on the relivant thread and hope someone can help me out x


----------



## Rosey78

Afternoon all,
Hope you all ok!!
Been bit naughty today and got some bloods done at work.  My progesterone is still >190nmol which is fab.  My hCg is 245.5 IU/L, which is in a normal range for 4 weeks of anything between 5-426.  God dont think will rest until I get the repeat one on Mon as this has little significance at the moment until I can see if they have doubled by Monday.................please god!!
Hope you all enjoying the sun xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi all just a quick one as abit busy. My parents are on holiday and my dad has only gone and slipped over and broke two ribs  he's in hospital and the doctors say he can't fly home tomorrow 

Woke up this morning to brown cm, had it most of the day when I wipe (sorry if tmi). So Im guessing the witch will be here some point today or tomorrow. Rang hospital and they said if it carries on to test tomorrow!  Think their just being nice though knowing my af is on it's way xxx


----------



## jenna201

Rosey thats fantastic news! so pleased for you   i know u need to see it double but your progesterone is nice and high to support the pregnancy so i am sure all will go well this time xxxx

sweetcheeks i am sorry if it looks like AF is the on the way   hope its not the case xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thanks Jenna. I think it's on her way xx

Rosey thats great news. Hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hey ladies
Hope you are all well, so sorry for lack of personals im just run off my feet at work!  

Iv nothing to report at the moment, just still having BMS i am due to ov tomorrow so iv got my fingers crossed that it happens this month! Not only for me but for all of you on here..... we so deserve it!
I will pop back on next week to see how you are all doing, and il probably be conspiring things in my head over every little twinge i get ha ha ha... the 2ww is mean it messes with the mind,  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, talk on Monday xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Rosey - fab numbers!  

Sweetcheeks, sorry the   is probably on her way....

AFM, doc rang to speak to me today to ask if I had been given clomid or whether she needed to. She said 21 day bloods had come back and they showed ovulation with numbers of 54. Is that good?..... I thought it was supposed to be much higher if I'm on 100mg?......
When we originally sought infertility help, they did 2 months of 21 day bloods. 1st month showed 17 - no ovulation. Next month was 68 on my own with no medical treatment. Am a bit disappointed it's only 54 with 100mg clomid. 
Am I stressing over nothing?.... 

Floof x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi flood

That's a great number. Mine was only 30.4 and my clinic seemed to be ok with that. I'm on 100mg aswell but I have a feeling they are going to increase next cycle. With pg being 54 you have a great chance of getting a bfp. Good luck xx


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Sweetcheeks,

I keep reading that it should be higher and don't really have any hope any more for a BFP!.....

Did someone on here post some information a while ago about progesterone and how likely a pregnancy is etc?..... I'm sure I remember someone doing that?....

Floof x


----------



## Rosey78

Yes i did floof but on phone so cant do libk. Scroll back thro old thread and u shud find it. Cant remember tge ranfes- but im sure it said 30 and above is ok xxxx


----------



## angel star

Floofy, your progesterone levels are really good. Doctors will say if you have a level of 30 and above it indicates ovulation but even if it is below 30 it does not necessarily mean an anovulatory cycle (think that it right). If you're thinking of posts I have written it is just my clinic like them to be between 60-100 but that if probably because mine are always below 30 when not on clomid anyway and I've had 2 previous miscarriages. Please stop stressing they are great  .

sweetcheeks, sorry you think AF is on her way  . Sorry too about your poor dad - hope he gets home soon.

Rosey, what great numbers. I have all faith that they will be even higher on Monday. Are you carrying on with the cyclogest now?

Jenna, pleased you have got something sorted to look into what next. It's so hard and I really feel for you especially after all you have been through so far  . We will get there and that's what keeps us going.

To everyone else, hope you have a nice weekend. Not great weather here at the moment but Sunday supposed to be nice and hot  . xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi floof, Tracy added something on here about progesterone which is a great bit of info xx

Not to sure what's going on with my cycle so if anyone can help that will be great. I've had no more brown cm since about 1ish so I've just checked internally and i had a small blob of jelly cm like egg White but it was a little pinkish. Sorry if that's tmi. Do you think my af is on it's way? xxx


----------



## angel star

sweetcheeks, really feel for you not knowing what's going on with your cycle, I've had that feeling so many times and it's horrible. I have no words of advice except could go either way. I have experienced EWCM a day or 2 before AF but not with spotting. It maybe isn't AF though. Have you tested yet?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

No not tested yet because I hate seeing the bfn. But I suppose if I tested at least I would no and o could relax and wait for af. How are you? xxx


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies!

Sweetcheeks i am so sorry hunny that u are going thru this uncertainty, i know all to well and it really does play games with your mind. I really hope you know either way pretty soon so that u can relax.

Angel my sweet how are you doing?

floofy, your progesterone was pretty much the same as mine, apparently u can test your progesterone all thru the day and it will always come bk at a different number, not sure how true that is but i know i read it somewhere. you def ovulated hun so there should still be a chance for a BFP and i will keep all crossed for u xx

vicnste good luck with all the bms, thats the only fun part about this journey   xx

AFM i officially hate ONE step pregnancy tests! i did one yesterday afternoon and one this morning and both had a faint second line within the time limit, i even showed my mum and bf in case i was imagining it and both could see it so i thought i would do a first responce one this morning after the cheapy one and as usual a BFN so have decided i am going to throw away the cheapy ones and not bother as it is just playing games and getting my hopes up for nothing   
Bbf is taking me out after work to treat me to some new clothes and to take me out to dinner to cheer me up so i have that to look forward to.Good luck to all the other ladies who are testing this weekend, wish you lots of luck xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Im out this month as well girls, finally 6 days late AF finally arrived, kind of what I expected but always that hope until it arrives! Well on to cycle 2 then! Hope you all have a good weekend xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Sorry kaz  xx

Jenna retail therapy always helps. Hope you get something nice xxx

Had some more brown cm this morning and a smudge of blood but that's it. My temp is still high so think my body playing tricks on me. Still not tested yet :0 xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girl's! 
Just got back from hospital had a bad asthma attack!! 
So just had a nice bath and now I have to relax!
Hi to the girl's I haven't chatted to before and Goodluck to you! 
Rosey so chuffed for you hun!!! gives me hope as we kind of did it backward's with IVF first, but back to you I'm chuffed for you!!  
Jenna...with ref to going priv ask your GP if they would have the drug's at the surgery then when you get your prescription it would cost you alot less, they can do it but it depend's on surgery funding's or something but it's worth asking! 
Well I'm off to "try" and relax!!
Will be on tomorrow and chat more....
Floof....defo up for the drink hun and Poppy!!! 
Jen..xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi just a quick one from me. Witch has turned up so I'm glad I didn't test. Jenny hope you ok xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Sweetcheeks, sorry the witch got you   Fingers crossed for next month    

Kaz - sorry you're out too  

Jeni - so sorry you were in hospital. Are you feeling any better now?...  

AFM, nearing end of first cycle on 100mg. Got period ish pains, so not hopeful. I'm off to enjoy the sunshine while it's here....

Talk later
Floof x


----------



## buttoneyes

Hi everybody

Rosey- I'm so pleased for you , congratulations  

Jenna- Sorry to hear you're consultant can't help, really hoping you get on better privately 

Jenni- Hope you are feeling better  

AFM, fourth cycle clomid not worked, now taking fifth lot of tablets. Not feeling very hopeful , I really think I'm going to end up having IVF but I don't know if that will be more or less stressful for me.

Wishing everyone else a good month  to all

xx


----------



## smcwales

For some reason I have been unable to post here for the last few days!  
buttoneyes I hope this is the cycle that works for you, don't give up yet xx

Floofymad will keep my fingers crossed af stays away, enjoy the sunshine!

Sweetcheeks and kaz sorry af turned up x

jenni01 hope you are feeling much better now!

I finally got my blood tests done on the correct day, Day 3 results were LH 2.0 IU/l  FSH 4.9 IU/l  oestradiol 129pmol/l Testosterone 1.7 nmol/l Prolactin 238 mIU/l had other results but have no idea what they are lol.  Can anyone tell me if these results are "normal" or at least okay?


----------



## angel star

Hello everyone on this beautiful hot sunny afternoon - ashamed to say had to come in for a bit as too hot  .

smcwales, not sure about your blood results for day 3 but someone should be along soon to help.

buttoneyes,   sorry this cycle did not work for you.

floofy, hope you're enjoying the sunshine.

sweetcheeks, so sorry the witch turned up  . 

Kaz1979, sorry you're out for this month too  . 

Jen, hope you're better today after your asthma attack yesterday and relaxing  .

Jenna, sorry you tested and got a BFN, but I'm hoping you just tested early, but you know your body better than anyone  . Hope the shopping and dinner cheered you up. Thanks for asking after me. I'm fine thanks, just plodding on with the diet but I don't think I've lost any weight this week - don't know why but just feel like that. Once I shift a couple of stone will go back on the clomid. I'm hoping by September I'll be back on the clomid or even better miraculously conceived without  . 

Hope the rest of you are doing alright and come on we need some more BFP


----------



## Amy N

just wanted to send you all some Baby dust!!!!!!!!
                            


Im keeping everything crossed for some BFPs!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Pink cm so think AF won't be long. She's due Thurs but obviously going to tease me for the next few days.


----------



## Rosey78

Afternoon all, its el-schorchio!!!
Hi Sweets, Bottoneyes and Kaz.......sorry the evil witch has reared her head.  Hopefully next month will be the one   x

Hi Amy, hope all ok with chick x

Sm Wales.  All I know about LH and FSH is they should be under 10 and about the same.  If you google day 3 blood results you will find the ranges.

Hey Angel, good luck with 2moros weight in xx

Fingers crossed Floor, when OTD   x

Jeni, hope you are takin it wasy and feeling a bit better xx

Jena, sorry BFN.  Those tests sound dreaful, also   it was just to early for you x

As always, love, baby dust and sticky glue to all. xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

God I type too quickly, Floof not floor xx


----------



## SarLiv

smcwales i can help on the FSH.  below 6 is excellent so you have an excellent egg reserve waiting for that BFP!!  the results look really good to me.

Jenna sorry about the test confusion - last thing you need

baby dust to everyone and   to those with AF coming - but remember its not over till its over, AF pains and BFP's also come hand in hand.


----------



## jenna201

sorry just a quick one as bathing the little ones. thanks ladies for kind words. i have an appointment in London tomorrow for ivf so i am really excited  looking into doing the egg sharing programme.decided i am no longer going to do clomid anymore so i guess that means i will have to leave u all soon.wishing all the other ladies testing soon lots of luck x


----------



## Amy N

Jenna don't leave here!!!! Make sure you stay in touch wichever way you decide to go.....  How many dpo are you now... Have u tested today?


----------



## jenna201

awww thats sweet hun, of course i will still stay in touch  
i am 12dpo i keep getting a faint second line on the one step  10miu ones but i had this last month remember?
i did a first responce yesterday at 11 dpo and it was negative.going to keep takin my progesterone till 15dpo then test again with clear blue as thats day period is due then will stop them if neg and not going to take clomid any more as starting to get depressed and i just cant take any more x


----------



## Dilee-99

bookmarking u lovely lot x


----------



## Rosey78

Jenna really praying chick. I got -ve til 14dpo. I used first response-the reviews rate them highly. Which London clinic you going to?? We were gona try Lister egg share xx


----------



## jenna201

hi rosey.
so u tested 13dpo and got a negative?with what test? first responce? i dont wanna get my hopes up but got lots of symptoms but to be honest they can also relate to af too x


----------



## jodilee

Hi Ladies 
I hope everyone is feeling ok on this scorching hot Sunday !!!!! Phew!!!!! Congrats to all the s and fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for good news from everyone else  to everyone! 
I was wondering if anyone else has used clear blue ovulation tests whilst on clomid - I tested on Tuesday and got a smiley face   think I should have tested monday too but was so hectic at work I never quite got round to it :-( ) Sorry if this is a daft question and you all think 'duh everyone does them ' but I'm a bit blonde when it comes to all this! I was wondering how reliable you ladies think they are? and if they are worth bothering with? 
Thanks ladies xx


----------



## jenna201

jodilee i use them and i have conceived twice from them.i however always ovulate on the day of my smiley face whereas other ladies ovulate the day after.if u was to chart ur temps whilst using the opks u can confirm ovulation x


----------



## Rosey78

Jenna, I didn't test until 15dpo in the end as was fed up of seeing BFN from days 10-13.  On day 15 I felt a bit odd on way home from work, so had a test I had got from work (not sure what the sensitivity was) and did a test when got in.  Had  drank loads of water and not held either and there appeared to be a faint line on the work one.  Had a first response also, but was gona leave that to use FMU but in end after staring at faint line on other one I couldn't resist.  Squeezed another wee and got instant 2nd line on 1st response.  Before that I was using ones that i had got free with my pre-seed.  It says they are 10mi/ml but not convinced about them really.  In the monring I also had a whirl with FMU using a LH detector, as read they can also pick up HCG but not as sensitive as normal pregancy tests and got a really strong poritive on that.  Praying you get a BFP in 2 days...............keep away from the pee-stciks if you can xxxx

JOdilee, i used clear blue fertility monitor and swear by it.  Takes loads of pressure off and you know exactly when your fertile window is. I think the CB ovulation tests work on same principle.xxx


----------



## jenna201

thanks hun.i am pretty sure its bfn because i had these faint lines last month and then got af so just think they are just cheap rubbish tests, only doubting myself as have very painful boobs and nipples which i only had when pregnant.i dont get them symptoms pre af. guess i will find out on wednesday when i test with first responce x


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- I don't want to tempt fate oerget ur hopes up.... But I just got a feeling about you this month.... Will be keeping everything crossed that I am right!!!! Will be reading daily to see how you all are!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## jenna201

thanks hun, i have my ivf appointment tomorrow so have a back up plan.if i do by a miracle get a bfp on wednesday it will be a bonus.i wont be shocked if it is a neg as am50/50 about it anyway x


----------



## birty

Hi All its been a while. have been having a bit of a break from everything. have had 2 friends give birth in the same week and in that week my bro said he was expecting. (his girlfriend lives in sweden and it wasnt planned). although i am very happy for them as i will be an aunty and she has had previous miscarriages so i hope it sticks.

Hope everyone on here is well, any BFP's since april?

i have my very first appointment tomo wit the gynaecologist. what should i expect? any questions i should ask? have not had a period since april and havent been on clomid for a few months now since all the pains i had.

hugs to all


----------



## jodilee

Thanks rosey and jenna! Will definately carry on using them and start my temps if I am still ttaking clomid next month! 

Just another quick one ladies I am 6 dpo and not expecting af for about a week or so but had very pink cm this morning am desperatly hoping for an implantaition bleed!!! Is this possible? Sorry for all the questions I just feel here is the only place I get a real and honest answer

Thanks xxx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, completely understand why you've had enough of clomid. I am too hoping that this is still your month, but I also know the frustration and despair of trying every month and nothing, and in your case 2 early miscarriages as well  . I hope your appointment goes well today and you are able to start soon if IVF is the way forward for you. Totally agree with Amy though, please don't leave us. I feel as though everyone is moving on and I'm still stuck here. But at some point I suppose I have to leave too  .

jodilee, that sounds positive from what I have read so could be implantation.  

Birty - any BFPs since April - just a few  . Clomid seems to working its magic for some but then there are always the ones who like to put up a bit of resistance and are here for the long haul  . Good luck with your appointment today.

Amy, keep reading your thread daily too to see how you're all getting on.

Dilly, you're always bookmarking  . How are you doing? 

To everyone else, hope you have a good week and there are some more BFPs by the end of it. Take care all. xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Girl's! 
Thank's for all your well wishe's, I'm feeling abit better!!

Jenna....Good luck today at the clinic hun!....but don't leave the thread!! We all want to know how you get on! 
Hope you are all well and that we all have a positive week!  
Jen.x


----------



## Jane2011

Morning ladies, AF arrived 4 days early. Going to call clinic to get Appt for iui and after a spectacular fall off the diet due to a hen do am back on it today

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## jenna201

jane i am so sorry af arrived early, i feel really bad saying this now but did clear blue digi this morning and BFP!!! no analysing lines, a clear pregnant 1-2  amy u was right lol. 
i am praying the pesseries prevent a 3rd miscarriage, going to be extremely cautious this time xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, woohoo    . Well done you, absolutely thrilled for you. It's always the way when you start looking into alternatives something will happen. Maybe we should all ask Amy when we will get our BFPs as she seems to know better than we do  . I hope this is your sticky BFP and sure the pessaries will help it stick. xx


----------



## jenna201

thanks angel, it means alot   i burst into tears when i saw it. just praying to god this is my lucky sticky bean. im still going to london anyway to see what they have to say and will then keep it as back up plan.

amy must have the gift lol x


----------



## SarLiv

Oh My God Jenna i just had a feeling this was going to happen - i was thinking i cant say but i really think you will geta  BFP and now yay you have and i am soooooooooo happy for you!! woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## SarLiv

oh and meant to say jenna im sure the pessaries will help you - i remember with my son i had bleeding etc but this time round i have had nothing and im pretty sure its down to the cyclogest - did get fed up of taking it for 12 weeks and was glad to stop but it definitely does its job - you will have a lucky sticky bean!


----------



## jenni01

Jenna.....Many Congratulation's to you and your other half!!! 
      
Amy so now you've got that right hun what's the lottery number's!!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all well.

Jenna... CONGRATULATIONS hunni!!! Thats fantastic news, im so thrilled for you   take car and im sure the pessaries will help you along the way!! Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... and dont leave us hunni xx

Amy... any idea when its my time!!?? ha ha ha x

Come on ladies we can ALL do this, we have had so many BFP's on here lately, im sure we will all be preg soon!!

AFM... well i didnt see much sun this weekend as me and DB were   for most of it!! ha ha. I really hope we have done enough this month, but if not i have 2 months of 100mg's left so will keep trying! Now im in the dreaded   so i will over analysing everything so please bear with me, ha ha ha..... i cant help myself.

Love and   to you all xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Vic i have a good feeling about this month for you on the 100mg so well done for all that BMS action!!!  100mg worked for me!


----------



## Rosey78

Woo-hhoooooooo Jena, so pleased for you chick.  See poas early is the not always helpful.  Im sure the cyclogest will do.......how much are you on?? xxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow congrats Jenna! sooo pleased!!


I was wondering if someone could help me out - anyone else been charting their temp?
This month is my first month monitoring BBT. 
It looked really promising, it dipped at least 0.4 degree when I OV, and slowly started rising again after. It then for 1 day shot right up, from 97.13 to 98.04 and this morning back down to 97.13. Do I just take the high temp as an abnormal day? and continue to monitor?
I'm currently sitting at CD18 and 5 days past OV. 

Any advice?


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna, wow that's amazing. I'm so pleased for you 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Have just phoned fertility clinic and they said I would have to wait until mid August for Appt to talk about next stages. I got so upset they said I could see another consultant on the 12th July so that's all good. Fingers crossed I can get some more weight off so I can start in the next fee months xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Angelstar, Smcwales - will try and keep my chin up  

Congrats Jenna ! I'm liking the frequency of these BFP's  

Lozza- I'm not charting at the moment , I found it too stressful !
When I did I charted for 3 months right the way through AF etc. I drew a base line through the temps because all the things I looked at had done so, it helps highlight when you have ov because the temp that is way above your base line should be your ov day. 

Unfortunately it didn't work well for me because instead of a nice big jump my temps looked like steps, which doc said showed I probably hadn't ov. I would recommend you keep charting , and if you have to chart next month (which I hope you don't because hopefully you'll get a nice BFP ! ) you will see more of a pattern hopefully.

I looked at examples of charts online to compare mine to and I read that if you have alcohol the night before bbt testing it can affect your reading , as can a late night/night with little sleep so it might be as well making notes on the chart as that might help you work out if it's abnormal rise or not. 
Sorry for the babble , and sorry if it wasn't any use ! Good luck for this month  

I'm gonna go in the garden now and enjoy the sunshine methinks 

 to all of you 

xx


----------



## jenna201

Thank you ladies sooooo much for your congratulations.  

Rosey i am on 400mg twice a day but this month i decided not to start till 7dpo after my blood test as i wanted to find out what my progesterone was naturally so i hope i haven't done any damage or risked the pregnancy in anyway, my temps are still nice and high which is good and especially seeing as i am ill at the moment, got blocked up nose, a really chesty cough which isnt good for my asthma and i cant take anything for it but fingers crossed all goes well.xx

lozza i temp my charts and this month it has been all over the place, i have had highs then its dropped below coverline then shot straight bk up, i dont think u can read it properly until u have a few to compare it to hun, i really wouldnt worry but what i would suggest if you havent already is join FERTILITY FRIENDS.COM its free and you can input all your data like temps, symptoms, medication etc and it will plot your graph for you and also tell you when you have ovulated, it has really helped me as i was always unsure x

vicnste i hope all the bms has done the job for you this month , got everything crossed for u hun xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations Jenna really happy for you. 

My clinic have increased my clomid to 150mg. Anyone else been on that much?  Just abit worried xxxx


----------



## SarLiv

Lozza i tempted for months before my BFP - although i did find it addictive!

month of my BFP my temps were up and down too:

4dpo - 36.67
5dpo - 36.62
6 dpo - 36.82
7dpo - 36.74
8dpo - 36.62
9dpo - 36.93
10dpo - 36.86
11dpo - 36.73
12dpo - 36.88  (BFP)
13dpo - 36.66

and then they have stayed up - my coverline was 36.36


----------



## daredevilrl

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on much.  Been very busy at work. 

Congrats to those with BFP. 

I got my 21 day progesterone blood test back today and it is 190!  What does that mean? Its so much better than my 1.6 last time which was rubbish.  x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks Jenna and Sarliv!! I hope you are right! 

And i really hope some other ladies get there BFP's soon too! 

Im going to   that Sarliv is psychic ha ha ha xx


----------



## birty

Hi girls

Angel - thanks, appointment went ok, they want me to have an HSG test but they are going to induce a period first so i can have it, i have heard its painful and not pleasant is that right? i need to lose 2 stone before they will do anything else for me and they think i may have PCOS as well so they took bloods to see. So no more clomid for the time being, the consultant wasn't impressed that my GP had prescribed it for me.

Jenna congratulation

Anyone had an HSG test before? whats it like?

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Amy N

Just logged in, jenna.....I've actually just crie reading your post!!! In so happy for you!!! Did you still go to ur appointment?? Well done honey!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not going to name names, but I also prdict two mre BFPs within the month!!!! Wishing u all lots of luck!!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## jenna201

thanks ladies.

Amy yes just literally got bk from london, i didnt tell them about my BFP and they seem to be really happy with my background and said all i need to do is a few routine tests and a scan and then i will go on the donor list, the only thing that would go against me is my m/c's as he said some women will be put off as they wont want to have the same problem after spending out all this money but i am hoping this is my 3rd time lucky sticky bean and wont have to go down that road, just couldnt cancel at the last minute so have it as a back up plan. How are you? xxx

daredevil is that just you on your own or are you on cyclogest? if thats u naturally then you have a very good chance of being pg also, when i was natural with level of 141 my doc told me to call bk when i had my pos test which i got on 13dpo. i am gonna keep everything crossed for you and really hope its a good sign for u, how many dpo are u now? xx


----------



## angel star

Oh Amy, how exciting your prediction of 2 more BFPs. Well it isn't going to be me is it    .

Jenna, hope you're enjoying your BFP. I am sure all will work out this time    .

Vic, pleased you enjoyed your weekend. Maybe you're next for a BFP  .

sweetcheeks, I've not been on 150mg, but your clinic must have a reason - did they not tell you? If not I would ask.

Hello and   to all. xx


----------



## daredevilrl

My result was on 200 mg of clomid. So is that good? x


----------



## jenna201

daredevil so your not on cyclogest then? it either means you popped more than 1 egg which is why it is high or that you are pregnant, like i said mine was 141 and my doc told me that it looked like i was pregnant and to call back once i got my bfp which i did a few days later, dont wanna get you hopes up but i have a good feeling about you this month, if for some reason you dont get pg you know the 200mg is doing its job and u will be pg in no time, when do u test? xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Jenna - huge congrats!

Daredeveil - that's a really good number.   to you! 

Hi to everyone else.
AFM, just awaiting the dreaded witch on Thursday and stressed out at work. 

Floof x


----------



## daredevilrl

Congrats by the way jenna. 

I dont have a proper cycle so going by a normal cycle af should come on thursday.  I have had a horrid urinary tract infection too. I felt ovulation and it was painful. Am very bloated x


----------



## birba

Jennaaaaaaaa I'm so pleased for you honey and I am sure this is your sticky one! 
Keep positive and you won't need a back up plan!
Lots of love and big big congratulations! Xxx


----------



## jenna201

Thanks birba hunny  how u doing xx

Daredevil my af was meant to be due on wednesday and i got my pos today at 13dpo after getting negatives on 25miu but some extremely faint positives on 10miu's since 10dpo.
your doing well holding off till otd, i am a terrible early tester, i really do have everything crossed for u hun and hope you will be joining me xx


----------



## daredevilrl

So if i tested now it prob wouldnt show? x


----------



## daredevilrl

So if i tested now it prob wouldnt show? x


----------



## birba

I'm ok Jenna hunni still with sickness even though well in to second trimester but it's all good! 
Welcome to the club! It's your time I know it!!
Xxxx


----------



## jenna201

I will get told off for trying to get u to test early lol but i dont know hun, i got a neg 11dpo with first responce using first morning wee but got a pos clear blue digi today at 13dpo with first morning wee and then a pos on first responce using my 10th wee of the day at like 6pm when i got in and i hardly held it at all so it all depends when u implanted, i reckon tomorrow morning should be pretty accurate but if u got lots of tests like i do hidden away in the bathroom just go for it, just be aware that if its neg could be a false one like i got x


----------



## daredevilrl

Just done a cheap test and i have a faint second line but you can clearly see it x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations dare devil. So have you got a bfp?  So happy for you if you have. Good luck. Did you take 200mg of clomid this cycle? xxx

Amy - ooo you can't tease us. Who do you think the next 2 lucky ladies will be? xx

Took my 150mg tonight. Anyone else took that much? xx


----------



## Jane2011

Dareveil I was about to Say that reading would prob be pregnant and it is! Fab news. Oh 2 bfp's in one day is brilliant. I've been On the iui boards a couple of times and the girls aren't as friendly but prob just cos they know each other. 

Xx


----------



## marie123

Jenna!!  so so pleased for you, I had a feeling when you said about the two faint positives!   its your sticky one!

Hi all
can't believe how many messages there are since i last visited (which I'm sure was yesterday!) 
Had my first d23 bloods today so will get results in a few days been googling levels and things and (i'm sure you all know of this already but hey) I found a website called fertility plus.org and found it really interesting and useful.

Babydust to you all, wonder who these next two will be ?? 
am watching to see who it is .... 
Good luck everyone x


----------



## birba

Congrats daredevil wow 2 BFP in 1 day keep it coming!!
I say 2 more as well I have a feeling about Vic! Xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

congratulations daredevil and Jenna, wishing you all the best and lots of     

I am trying to keep up here now as back on the crazy pills for me when af arrives and I know how lovely you all are and its nice to see so many newbies and such an active thread.



 to all
Dilly


----------



## wendylady27

hi everyone,

dont know if any of you will remember me or if the people posting when i last did got their bfp but i havent posted for a good few months, had a bit of a melt down after some disapointing test results....

anyway, finally everything is back to how it should be, dh finished taking tamoxifen and his sa came back good, so tomorrow we are off to pay for and collect the provera & clomid for me )

ive never taken clomid before so any advice would be great...

hope everyone is doing well  

wendy


----------



## daredevilrl

Omg big fat positive. Yyyiiippppeeee. Am so excited. Please stick x


----------



## jenna201

Daredevil I KNEW IT!! I KNEW IT!!! I KNEW IT!!!! LOL soooooo excited for you, congratulations!!! i think we are only 1 day apart  xxx


----------



## marie123

big congrats daredevil


----------



## Kaz1979

Congratulations both of u xxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations dare devil. Really happy for you xxx


----------



## daredevilrl

Ha ha jenna. Bump friends. 

I keep checking the tests. 

Good luck to everyone else on here. We are proof that you can do it xx


----------



## angel star

Congratulations daredevil on your BFP  - you can follow Jenna onto the pregnancy board.

wendylady, welcome back. It's difficult to give advice about clomid as all of us react differently to it. There is some info on side effects on the front clomid page so you could read that http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0. Just see how you go and we are all here to support you. Good luck .

Dilly, so you're back on the loverly pills then. Good luck and look forward to chatting. I'm just hanging around while I try to shift some weight.

AFM, another 2lb lost. Like all of is I'm desperate for my BFP, but also feel that it is never going to happen for me . After I've lost the weight I will have to make my mind up about how many more cycles to give it. Kind of feel that after the 6 so far the odds are against me now. I just wish that I'd not had the 2 miscarriages in 2009 because they gave me hope and 18 months on from the last one - nothing. Enough of the sad post I'm fine really.


----------



## jenna201

angel hun just wanted to say don't give up yet, my first 6 rounds of clomid i got nothing, dodnt even ovulate then on my 7th till 12th i actually got results.

i do however know what u mean about the miscarriages, its really hard not to think about how far gone u would have been at this stage or how old they would have been,its so unfair but i know u will get a sibling for ds hun xx


----------



## angel star

Thanks Jenna  . I'm not giving up just yet, but think I am trying to prepare myself. How you feeling today - on cloud nine I bet? You take it easy and don't do too much.


----------



## jenna201

hey hun,

yer still partly on cloud nine but other part is staying grounded as of history with m/c, i am sure u only know too well, did another test this morning and the line has got stronger so i know thats a good sign and means hcg is progressing but wont know how well until i get blood work done which i am so scared of having as never had my hcg double so fingers crossed this is the one that is meant to be.
Had to tell my dad as we work together and i am not going to do anything but paper work now and he is telling me to go home as he dont want me over doing it bless him but i know only too well that you can do everything by the book and it still makes no difference to the outcome that is meant to be.

Welldone on your weight loss hun, your doing well, keep going and i really hope it all helps for u, have you decided how long you are going to take a break from clomid for? xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Dare... OMGGGGGGGGG CONGRATULATIONS hunni!!   I am so pleased for you! Hope its a sticky one babes xx

Jenna... how are you feeling today hun? xx

Birba... hope you are right hunni... iv got my fingers crossed!! How are you doing? xx

Amy... ooooo hun you have left me in suspense now!! Please tell us who you think the other 2 will be!! xx

AFM... im feeling fine, no symptoms as such apart from when i woke up this morning i had AF cramps which is weird, but they have gone now and i feel ok. Me and DB were talking last night and we are   we have done enough!!

Hello to all the other lovely ladies i have missed


----------



## SarLiv

Excellent news Daredevil - congratulations!!!!!  i think i did about 10 tests in the end i just kept testing to be sure!

Angel dont give up hope - i did not have a sniff of a BFP for 20 cycles and then bingo and to be honest it was at the point where i did just think its never going to work.  i know the pressure you are feeling with having one child and desperately not wanting them to be an only child but you will get there and your BFP is just round the corner - well done on the weight loss too!


----------



## birty

congratulations daredevil


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi lovely ladies...

I decided to get another Clairvoyant reading done via Ebay just to see how it compared to the first one i had done. And they are both more or less the same!!! This one says il conceive in September and it will be a girl (the other one said Oct a girl too) then she said that i will have another baby in 2013 and that will be another girl (the other one also said i will have another baby in 2013 but they said a boy) they are not completely the same but very very close!!
I hope they are right, or better still that im pregnant this month!


----------



## smcwales

Congratulations Jenna and Daredevil xxx


----------



## MrsNormie

OMGGGGG!!!! I don't check for a couple of days and 2 BFP's pop up!!

Jenna- I am so made up for you!! I know how much it meant to you to get pregnant- i really hope its your 3rd time lucky beany like mine     

Daredevil- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I bet you are so happy!!!!! 

This just shows people that clomid is a big sucess!! How many BFPs we've had recently!!!

I hope the others will join soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## jenna201

thanks mrsnormie

are u on progesterone support this time? i am really hoping this will help me succeed this time. only time will tell.got a scan if i reach 6 weeks,my gp has started the ball rolling today,just have to take urine sample tomorrow for confirmation that i am pregnant. x


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Congrats ladies on those bfps!! So happy for you both yipeeeee! ladies I need some advice and or a slap! Had my follicle scan today (day 10 as the lady who scans  is away for a week!) she found two 13mm follicles one on each and a lining of 6.3 I'm also doing opks and they are slowly getting darker ! Does this sound good??! This month I have promised my dp no "googling" as last month every twinge and out came the phone to check "signs and symptoms" just hoping and praying that I may just ovulate (3rd cycle no results on previous two) please help  love and baby dust


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Flutter that sounds really good. Your lining should get thicker over the next couple of days and your follicles will get bigger to. Think they have to be 18mm before there mature enough to release an egg. When's your next scan? I'm on cd3 and have my scan on cd12 xxx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

I'm just waiting for my day 21 progestrone levels now they only scan once! Praying something happens at a stretch a bfp but to ovulate would be fantastic  thanks so much for your reply lots of luck with your cycle  xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I used the cbfm before clomid and it always worked but since taking this month it detect ovulation even though my scan and progesterone level said I did. Just wanted to let you know xxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Jenna- No they didn't get me any support, which i was annoyed about, but at a scan they found a corpus luteum cyst, which actually produces the hormones to sustain a pregnancy- so my body is doing it for me this time!!!

I wish you all the luck in the world xxxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow congrats to you both! How many dpo did you test?  I'm about 6dpo and want to test around day 10. Too early? They say things come in 3's! Let's hope some one else gets one this month! X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

I'm so excited to see the next bfp  xxx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Flutter and Sweetcheeks xx  Just wanted to ask if you are getting regular scans?  Sounded like you were sweetcheeks - I've only been scanned once to check I was ov (I was  ) but should I be scanned on every cycle do you think? Love and luck to everyone      Kx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hi kitty   I'm scanned every cycle but whether I'm supposed to or not I'm not sure, I just take my provera wait for af and book my scan! Probably be in trouble when I next see my consultant but never mind  love and baby dust zz


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi kitty I'm getting scanned again cuz they have increased my clomid to 150mg. I think once they've established you ovulate on clomid and are having good progesterone levels then they leave you to it for a few months. Hope that makes sense him xxx


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Flutter   Thanks  - thats interesting... maybe I should insist on a scan! I've looked around and it does seem different clinics do different things  - yours sounds fab. Im also going to try accupuncture this cycle     I will look forward to hearing how it all goes for you  

Sweetcheeks - just seen your message xx  I see... Ive had a few cycles now (no. 7 coming up!!) so I thought I should have a scan but the clinic say they only do one - I guess like you say, if Im ov. they just leave it - still, i cant help but wonder....Im keeping everything crossed for this one     

Lozza - I think our tx will finish about the same time (October?) wishing you lots of luck too!   xx

Love and luck to everyone  
Kx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Girl's!! 

Daredevil...Congratulation's hun!!    

Jenna....Has it sunk in yet?!   
Hello to all our other lovely ladie's and I hope we all have a positive and strong day! 

AFM: I'm OK!...Just waiting for another AF to arrive so I can restart the Clomid...I had cyclogest when doing the IVF but I'm not sure if my GP will prescribe it to me cos it's through the surgery but I'm def going to ask about it!!....
Have a good day everyone and takecare!!  
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

The queen of early posts returns  . You have a good day too Jen. xx

Hello everyone. Half way through the week today if you're struggling  . Lots of   and   to all. xx


----------



## jenni01

Angel....Morning hun!! The competition is back on to see who post's the earliest!! 
Have a good day... 
Jen.x


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

lozza i technically got my first positive 10dpo but was soooo faint i doubted it then a first responce showed negative.was going to wait till 15dpo but after talking on here i couldn't control myself an tested again 13dpo with clear blue digital an it came up positive within 2 minutes.wishing u lots an lots of luck hun.u got many symptoms?xx

jenni , ithas sunk in that tests are coming up positive but not getting too excited as i know the fall is only too hard if it goes wrong.just going to be very cautious and i pray every mite this.little one sticks for me.
how long do u have till af arrives? wishing u soooo much luck this cycle hun.and hope the.break has done.the job for u xx

mrsnormie that's great that ur body is working how it should, its horrible feeling to be constantly worried and knicker checking all the time.ur doing very well now and only a few weeks to go till ur over the 12 week mark xx

angel hope u have a nice day,hope weather is nice ur end,beautiful clear blue skies here xx

hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## jenni01

Jenna.. 
I understand your caution hun it's completely understandable....I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!     
The Dr said to get into a "regular" cycle and then go back to him to see about re-starting, but I'm sooooo impatient!! I've had one AF but I'm thinking that if it come's around the same time again I'm just going to get booked in to see him!!...
I've got this weird feeling that I'm going to be preg by Xmas!! 
Have a Good one hun and takecare of your "iccle bump!"... 
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Jenna... how are you hunni, glad to hear its sunk in and its very understandable that you are cautious, im   that this is your sticky one too  

Jenni.. its great that you have a feeling you will be preg by xmas, keep thinking positive and it will defo happen   I have a good feeling about you!

AFM.. iv still for 9/10 days to go until i start my AF but i keep getting AF pains? I also had a really strong burning feeling that came from my stomach into my chest, im not sure if it was heart burn or not, it didn't last long so im probably just reading into things like you do on this 2ww its send you   ha ha ha

Hope all you other ladies are well xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All,

Thanks for your message Jenna, I haven't really got any side-effects. The only thing that I am really noticing is that i'm really off my food - I find I'm full, really quickly. But I read somewhere that this could be the raised amount of Progestrone in the body. 
I did have a day yesterday of keep needing the loo - but I was drinking alot as it was hot. 

Just reading into things I think 

Kitty.p - i am going to try Clomid for 6 months so around Oct. How are you finding it? I am on 100mg a day and now started testing my temp as well. 

Hello to you all. x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

It has been very busy on here the last 12 hours. This is a very positive thread at the moment. I'm so excited for you ladies with a bfp.

Kitty of you have been taking it for 7 months I would ask for scans. My clinic does lots of scans so think thats good. But everywhere should be the same but we all know it isn't  xxx

Are their any ladies at the beginning of thier cycle? (hopefully not cuz we want more bfp)  xxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Vicnste - i wanted to ask, about your reading. Do you just search them on ebay?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Lozza... yeah i searched them on Ebay, there are loads of different ones, i have used 2 of them now one was a bit dearer than the other but they both predicted the same thing which i found carzy! I couldn't believe it!!

This is one of the ones i used -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Gender-Prediction-Clairvoyant-Psychic-Reading-/370486703025?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item5642ba73b1#ht_2829wt_1141

Give it a go hun, but i must say you have to be prepared for what they are going to say!! But im sure you will be fine! Let me know how you get on!

xxxx

/links


----------



## JacquiP

Congratulations Jenna & Daredevil....such fantastic news! Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy, really hope all goes well for you both!

Wishing everyone else lots of   thoughts too

Take Care, Jacqui xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Vicnste

Thanks - have ordered one! I'll let you know how I get on.

Just seen on your ticker that you are at 9dpo, I am at 8dpo soo looks like we'll be testing at a simular time! Keep me posted!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza... thats brill i love it when im on the same cycle as others we can be crazy 2ww buddies!! lol. She should get back to you within 3 days or so, keep me posted hun. Have you had any symptoms or anything in the last 8 days?
I haven't really apart from feeling a bit sick and having AF like pains? God knows why?

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza i am 4dpo not 9 hun, but not far behind you! xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

lol thats what you get for skimm reading!

I'm probably just reading into things, i have competely lost my interest in food, and get full really quicky. Just watched the Glastonbury coverage of Beyonce, and got really emotional! have no idea why!!!

No af pains, a couple of twinges when I sneeze. I had my 21 day bloods taken today, so just waiting on the result of those. fingers crossed for ov this month. x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Those symptoms sound promising hun!! Iv got everything crossed for you!   I have a good feeling about you this month


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon Everyone!! 
Lozza...I don't think we've chatted before hun!! (Hello!) but you could be onto a winner!! 

Jenna...Hope your piddle test went OK!  

Jen..x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks Vicnste. Fingers crossed and baby dust for you as well!

Thanks Jenni01 - i think we may have just missed each other on here before! (Hi!)

I was really positive a couple of days ago and got really excited at the thought. But its been 2 years trying to concieve and unfortunatly I have to content with a DNA in balance as well as tx with clomid for cycle and ov regulation. So fingers crossed. The last couple of months have been soo busy, but it has started to calm down now, so I have been alot more relaxed. 

I think I mentioned on the thread a couple of days ago - that if I was lucky this month, it would be due a couple of days before our 3 year wedding anniversary. So here's hoping!

Lots of     for the next week. 

I've got a couple of concerts at the weekend to keep my mind off testing for a few days!


----------



## jenni01

Lozza...Sometime's it's hard to stay positive hun, we all understand that....but like I've said to many of the girl's before we all do have an inner strength to carry on, it's just that sometime's we either hit a low or just need to gather our thought's and put them right in our head's, but "WE WILL" get there because this is something that what all want soooo much that we will carry on...  
I am truly hoping that you get the best anniversary pressie ever!! 
Take care hun and stay strong!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks for the kind words Jenni01

I am soo amazed at the women that I have met on here. They are sooo incredable strong and we all stick together.


----------



## buttoneyes

Congratulations Jenna and Daredevilrl  

Sweetcheeks- I'm practically at the start, on my fourth tablet today


----------



## jenni01

Lozza...It's so true that everyone on here's amazing, in moral and emotional support, I don't know what I would have done over the time if it wasn't for FF...I just needed time out cos my head was a bit of a mess and I didn't want to upset anyone on here but it's mean't alot to me to be welcomed back in the way I have...  

Well I'm going to watch "Come Dine" and mentally switch off!!....DH is off tomorrow so we're off to watch "Tranformers!!" (HELP!!)....I can't sit stilll and it's so loud!  
But heyho I'm going to need his "little fella's" again soon so best to keep him sweet!! 
Have a Good night girls... 
Jen.x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi buttoneyes I'm on cd4 today so third day taking clomid and started to get a few pulling twinges on my sides. Got that last month aswell. How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Butterfly83

Vicnste you've started something now I've just ordere a Reading of eBay! Bit nervous and sceptical about why she will say! Daren't tell dh though! X


----------



## buttoneyes

Sweetcheeks- Sorry to hear you're having twinges , none of the side effects are nice are they !
I'm generally run down , hot flushes constantly and always tired but thankfully after this month I only have to take clomid for one more cycle then it's IVF. 

xx


----------



## J9L

Massive congrats to Jenna & Daredevil, lets hope the good luck continues for the rest of us, xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Butterfly.. ha ha, i think its exciting as to what they might say, my DB always tells me not to do it but i cant help it   good luck with your reading hun, let me know what they say!

Lozza.. hey hun how are you today? Sorry to hear you have been feeling a bit down, we all do at times. Try and stay strong and   babes, we are all here for you xx

Sweetcheeks.. sorry to hear you are having twinges, side effects are the most awful things, but hopefully they will die down for you soon x

Jenni.. we love to have you back hun, i know that i hate it when people leave as this is such a mentally draining journey and we are all here for eachother in a way that nobody else could be. We all understand one another and its just a nice thread to be around... i too dont know what i would have done without you all over the last few months!

AFM.. im getting a few twinges in my lower stomach but nothing out of the ordinary i suppose! Im 5dpo now i just wish this 2ww would hurry up as im so eager to know if we have done enough this time round. My DB seems to think we have done it but we will have to wait and see?? Im trying not to get my hopes up too much as il only be let down in a BIG way if its not happened.

Love and   to all the other ladies i have missed xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Buttoneyes do you only get side effects on the days you take clomid or all the way through? xx

Vicste let's hope you have done enough  haven't you got predicted to get a bfp this month? xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sweetcheeks... my clairvoyant reading said that i will conceive in September, but i hope she is wrong and its this month instead!!   Im really trying not to get my hopes up too much though, as its such a hard fall when the dreaded AF arrives.
x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone hope you are all ok.

sweetcheeks have your twinges have been better today.
Vicste hope you've done enough fingers crossed.
butterfly good luck with ur reading keep us posted.
buttoneyes hope your cycle goes well.
Jenni did you survave transformers 
Lozza how did your bloods go.

babydust to you all

grr thought i understood the progesterone stuff but now i'm really confused called for my results today, they just said normal, when i pushed they said 52 .  52 what ?? most people seem to have letters after it.  Ne one else had 52, is it good / bad? have I ov - I just don't get it.  Been a yukky day too with sickness and dizzyness and thats before i have started clomid and far to early to be signs of a bfp . Oh and to top it off my arm is black and blue from the blood test - thats never happened before .  I Am having a good day can you tell ? lol  rant over!  xx


----------



## mothpop

Hello everyone,
I've not posted on this board before even though I am on my 4th month clomid. 
I had last month off clomid and am now on day 3 of taking the tablets - and boy am I feeling it this time! I think more than anything the month off reminded me of what it was to feel normal again - the return of feeling a down in the dumps and like a space cadet has hit me hard. I am dreading the pain at ovulation time - although in a funny way I feel reassured as it tells me that my body has responded to the clomid!
Sorry to winge so much in my first post - I promise that I am not normally so negative!
Mothpop x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Marie123 - my twinges have gone. Had nothing all day. However I have just taken my 4th day of clomid so will see how I go. Your progesterone level is a great number. Anything over 30 means ovulation occurred. Was this your level from a natural cycle? That's good if it was. My level was only 30.4 last month and I took 100mg of clomid xxx

Hi mothpop looks like we're at similar stages so we can compare notes. Are you being scanned or having bloods taken? xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, just popping by as on my phone. Will be back in office tomorrow to reply to personals. 
Feeling really tired today but have done tons of driving over the past few days. A bit bloated and queesey, but had a poorly tummy so might be that?

Haven't had bloods back as DR is on hols until Monday. So have to wait until then. 

Love to all x x x


----------



## jenna201

marie123 your level is good, you def ovulated, my progesterone a couple of weeks ago was 53.8 and i am pregnant so fingers crossed you get the same result in a weeks time as i did x


----------



## marie123

thanks jenna that would be amazing, pretty sure i'm not but who knows.  Hope you are feeling well x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Marie123 - my twinges have gone. Had nothing all day. However I have just taken my 4th day of clomid so will see how I go. Your progesterone level is a great number. Anything over 30 means ovulation occurred. Was this your level from a natural cycle? That's good if it was. My level was only 30.4 last month and I took 100mg of clomid xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Well AF arrived for me today, as expected. Well she's here but being annoying. Had tonnes of pinky cm all day, but loads of AF pain. Now getting browny/pinky stuff. Pain is really bad. Got a heat pad plaster stuck to my tummy! 

Got to go to hospital in morning and get AMH bloods done, as FS wasn't happy I don't bleed properly and only for 1/2 days. 

Marie - your numbers were similar to mine. Good luck! 

Floof x


----------



## jodilee

Hi Ladies 
Huge congratulations to all the  its great news so happy for you! 

I was wondering how reliable are clear blue fertility monitors when your taking clomid - it says on the website clomid can effect readings so I dont know whether it's worth it or not. I used clear blue ovulation tests this month and although I got a big smiley face  and had tons of bms  I am 99% sure af  is on the way - which has made me feel really upset to be honest as I really had high hopes after getting the reading! Oh well on to another month of clomid soon I expect! 

Thanks ladies and   to you all
Jodilee


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
Mothpop... 

Just a quckie, thought I'd just say stay positive girl's, stay strong and stay focused!!  
AFM...The film was good!! "very" loud...I had my DH on my left saying " Wow" everytime the robot thing's where on and a little boy to my right doing the same thing!! (men!! never grow up!) 
Anywho!! Have a good day everyone!!
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!  

Hope you are all well... im really busy at work at the moment so i will try and do personals later on!

I feel fine today no twinges, at all. I had a weird pain this morning on the left of my tummy and it felt like a ovulation pain which is not possible as im 6dpo now?? It only lasted about 5 mins so its probably nothing. just me over thinking  

Talk to you all later on xx


----------



## smcwales

at work so just checking in very quickly

Jodilee how much were the clear blue ovulation tests? and how many did you get?


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies,

hope your all doing well.

smcwales. i know the question was for jodilee but i got mine from amazon, was £24 for 20 tests whereas in the supermarkets i used to pay £20 for 7 tests so def worth looking on the net as u will save yourself lots of money and i am proof that they work hun, def recommend them.

Jenni i have the lovely honour of going to see transformers with other half tomorrow, not really my sort of film and i know i will only fall asleep thru it lol, the things we have to do for our partners, hope your doing well hun xx

vicnste hopefully ur pain was imlantation or something i got everything crossed for u this cycle hun, not much longer to go now, almost half way thru xx

marie i am feeling fine hun, thanks for asking, also keeping everythin crossed for u this cycle too xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Afternoon ladies!! 

Just a quick one.. went into the town on my dinner hour and when i got back my tummy was absolutely killing me, sharp AF like pains? Im not due on for another 7 days?


----------



## Butterfly83

Hiya sooo glad it's Friday! Had an observation at School today so feel like I can finally relax. 
Vicnste got my Reading back from eBay she says she can see me getting pregnant in December and it'll be a boy massive fingers crossed on that count.
Have a nice weekend x


----------



## Dilee-99

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr finished provera monday and still waiting for af to arrive so I can get going and get my BFP   ! its seems to take longer and longer to bring it on? anyone else use provera?


----------



## birba

Vic all good signs hun! Remember I tested at 8DPO and did have similar pains for a couple of days before that

Let's hope it's the same for you


----------



## Jane2011

What are the readings that everyone is on about and has anyone had one that was true?


----------



## smcwales

I can't believe how quiet is is here today lol I normally have at least 3 pages to catch up on.

Hope you are all well and out enjoying the loverly sunshine today.


----------



## liv 28

Hi ladies not been around for a while went a bit crackers........

Just wanted to stop by and let you that we re 6 weeks preganant!!!! we decided that our last cycle of clomid would be be it and we would go private for I.V.F. My specialist thinks that once the decision was made I relaxed which gave the clomid a better chance of working and at long last we have our miracle      x x


----------



## Shellebell

We have a psychic thread on here too, that has some recommendations etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=447.0


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone 

Not been on this weekend went to see Take That (sad I know lol but it was fantastic and a welcome break) 

Thankyou for the replies about my prog levels, good to know that they were similar to yours Floofy.  
Sweetcheeks,  yes that was my natural cycle, af should be here Tues then will be joining you all on the Crazy Clomid.  Hoping this is your month.
Butterfly 83 yuk observations hopefully the last one of the year!? - fingers crossed for December.
Congrats Liv on the bfp!
Glad all is good Jenna
Dilly sorry i've never used it but i  hope it works soon. 
Jodilee i intend to use the cbfm with clomid despite what it says so can let you know how i get on.  I am pretty sure others on here are using it.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Ladie's!! 

Liv28....Congratulation's!!!       
Jenna...Did you enjoy the film!? 

Well as you can see I'm up early again!! I think my brain goes cracker's when I'm thinking about stuff!....Sometime's I wish I could just sleep straight through!! But heyho at least it's more peaceful than in the bedroom, I swear he sound's like "Darth Vader!" 
Anyway, so far the sky is clear so have a good day everyone whatever you're all doing and takecare!!
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Morning Jen, I can't sleep either, have been up since 5.15 and don't know why - will be shattered later  .

liv28, congratulations on your BFP. 

Mothpop, hello and welcome. I hope this is your lucky cycle  . 

Dilly, sorry you're still waiting for AF, but maybe she's arrived now? It's always the way when you want her to show she doesn't  .

Hi marie123, sweetcheeks, lozza, butterfly, floofy, smcwales, jane, birba, jenna, vicnste, jodilee and anyone else I haven'e said hi to as I cannot see anymore. Have a lovely Sunday, I shall try and watch the tennis final  - just a shame Murray couldn't make it.

Take care all. xx


----------



## birba

Liv28 congrats!! That's 2 BFP this month!
My bet is still on Vic this month too

Let's hope it's a BFP roll on!!! 

Have a great day everybody hope u r all well xxx


----------



## Amy N

Birba... That's 3 so far... Jenna, daredevil and Liv...... Let's hope there are more to come!!!!!!!!! COME ON LADIES!!!!  

Amy xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Congrats Liv - hope its the start of lots of July BFP announcements on here.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine 

S x


----------



## Rosey78

4 including me- although technically I was June.
Happy Sunday everyone-hope you all doing something nice xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

sorry rosey!!!! 4 BFPS!!!!!!!!!! Yay!! so this year i think there has been 10ish maybe more even!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies this is just a quick one, as im off out in the sun!!

Hope you are wll well, i see we had another BFP!! Congratulations Liv, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

AFM.. well i feel no different so i dont think im preggers this month, i was having a few twinges 2 days ago but all has gone now, so i am expecting my AF in 5 days! Im not feeling very hopeful at all at the moment, its draining me to be honest. Iv been so tired all weekend and emotional, its all signs of AF   Obviously i am still secretly hoping that i get a BFP in a few days but i do thnk its highly unlikely now? Sorry for the depressing post ladies im just feeling it right now 

xxx


----------



## Amy N

Vic.... Stay positive hunny!!!  I didn't feel any different to the months hen I had bFN....  Some ppl get lots of sympts, others none at all!! I had AF pains until I was about 9/10 weeks... Sore boobs emotional and tired.... Yes all could be signs of AF but could be early preg signs, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, only a few more days til you can officially test!!! Do u think u may teat early? Or are you well behaved Xxx


----------



## birba

Amy u r right! I did congratulate all as well!! 

Vic as Amy says stay positive! Preg symptoms are the same as AF sympto
S hunni xxxxx


----------



## marie123

positive thoughts Vic.
It is so unfair that the signs are the same - who thought that was a good idea!!!


----------



## smcwales

Congrats liv x

I am cd15 today yet no sign of ovulation. I usually ovulated cd18/19 without clomid and on my first round of clomid it was cd16. I don't know what to think is the 50mg enough or should it be increased? Any opinions would be appreciated x


----------



## smcwales

Sorry meant to say stay positive vic xxx


----------



## mothpop

Hiya all!

Congrats to all the BFPs - brilliant news!

Sweetcheeks - yes, will be good to compare notes - I was scanned in my first month of clomid, but haven't had any monitoring since them. I do however get cracking ovulation pain and so can pretty much guess that the drugs are doing the job!

SMCWales - sorry, I have no idea whether increasing a clomid dose will influence the day of ovulation - I imagine that it would have more influence on the number of times that you ovulate per cycle? (anyone else know different?)

Have had an emotional weekend (poor DH) but have stuffed myself with homemade chocolate cupcakes and am feeling a bit better now!


----------



## SarLiv

Vic hang in there i honestly did not have any symptoms i didnt have other months!!  and i definitely thought AF was comng  - i was so emotional in the days before i got my BFP i posted on here about how upset i was and how i could take much more and then BINGO - so dont worry yet  

SMC my first month on clomid i OV'd CD 14 and then next cycle i was CD16 - so may just be different each cycle or depending of the side you OV from?  i was on 100mg though.


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all, just popping in. 

Weldone to another BFP!!

I'm having another down day - really irritable  I'm 11dpo and did a hpt at was BFN. Looks like it wasn't my turn this month. And I was really hopeful 

Anyway to another day tomorrow! Love to all. X


----------



## Lozzaj83

Forgot to mention Vic, looks like we're in the same boat. PM if you want.


----------



## jenna201

lozza hunny i got a bfn with first responce on 11dpo then a pos on 13dpo so dont give up just yet.i hope urs changes for you.

i know i will get told off for talking about it on here but i feel close to u all on here and not with anyone on the pregnancy board but i am having a horrible day. i am pretty sure i am gonna lose this pregnancy too,the tests are not getting darker or even close to control line and clear blue still says 1-2 and not 2-3 like it should have done by now so obviously my hcg isnt increasing like it should and i think the cyclogest is just holding it off and if that wasnt bad enough my uncle died this morning   so feeling pretty crap today


----------



## Lozzaj83

Aww Hun, I am sorry about your uncle.

I know it's hard and your probably fed up with people telling you but you need to stay positive and happy. Stress isn't good for you and worrying won't help. If your worried give your GP a call tomorrow they may recommend some vits or something? 
Just wish I could listen to my own advise!
I tested with first response today. Not due my AF for another 4 days so I'll wait another week and see if she shows! 

Love and hugs. X x


----------



## marie123

jenna, 

So sorry to hear your news about your uncle.
As for the pregnancy try and stay calm and positive.  ( i know people always say that and its not easy) 
thinking of you x


----------



## MrsNormie

jenna- my clearblue digi didn't go up to 2-3 until i was 6 weeks!! the thing bout the indicator, is it all depends on how much u had in the first place, it is was low to start with then even though everythings fine, because they have set amounts, it is not 2-3 to them.,

STEP AWAY FROM THE TESTS!!!!!!! I was exactly the same and the lines didnt change!! You are pregnant hun!! You haven't had any bleeds or cramping or both together!! So relax ok?? I know its so hard not to worry, as i've had losses too but the worry does start to go away when u see the baby on that screen  This is your sticky bean ok?? Just like mine  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenna201

thanks ladies, i really am trying to stay positive but just cant think of a logical explanation x


----------



## angel star

Jenna. I'm sure all is fine. hCG has such a wide variation. Please try not to stress but I also appreciate how difficult it is after your previous losses (I would be just the same) . I am sorry about your uncle too. You look after yourself, try and have a good sleep and hopefully it will all feel a but better in the morning. xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- I've read bad things bout th clearblue tests, and how they can cause problems. Each stage 1-2, 2-3 etc have such wide margins before will change.. As yo tested a few days early ur levles where prob only just detectable as a positive, so they sstill could have doubled but still be within the first threshold.. As for lines getting darker, I phoned midwife at 9 weeks convinced something was wrong as a test was fainter than had been, they said the colour of the line has no indication of hcg levles, but just pos or neg. Some tests have mre dye in, and canbe many reasons y , I know its easy for us to say, and ur bound to be nervus after ur history, but PLEASE don't worry! Could your gp to a blood test to reassure u, as blood hcg is the only accurate way, sorry to hear bout ur uncle, xxxx


----------



## jenna201

thank angel and amy. mrsnormie has been talking some sense into me, did it thru pm as know i will get in trouble for talking about this on clomid thread.what will be will be just gotta stop fretting and wait and see what happens.the fact i am not the only one to have fainter lines has reassured me a little.gonna beg gp tomorrow for blood work but he may just say the same as all u guys and say wait for my scan which isnt for 10 days or so x


----------



## Butterfly83

Hi everyone just relaxing after a very hot day in the sun.... My legs resemble beetroot! 
Jenna try not to worry too much I'm sure I read somewhere that the weeks on clear blue digital tests aren't always accurate. 
Off to see my cons next week got some questions to ask but my cons can be a bit short. Hope he takes the time to answer them. Secretly hoping he ups my clomid to 100 mg even though I ovulate on 50 anyone know if that's likely? 
Free Monday tommoz hope eveyone has a nice non stressful week x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
OK I do know that I am the "early" poster!! But this time it's my own fault!! I enjoyed the sun a little too much!!  

Vicnste and Lozza....I think that sometime's in life we think negatively so that we are prepared for bad new's, but do try to stay positive girl's!! Our BFP'ers are right the symptom's can be the same! 
Jenna.....So sorry about your Uncle hun..  
Like the girl's say I'd get in for a blood test to put your mind at ease!....but I think we're all the same though, until we're holding our "miracle's" we won't quite believe it!!!....I'm not cutting the cord till it's 21!!!     
Morning to everyone else and have a Good day!!
Angel....Goodmorning hun!! 
Off to apply more cream! 
Jen.x


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning
CD 2 is here at last and have decided to gtake them in mornings this cycle despite the side effects as this is the only thing I did different when I got ds   

keep positive girls   
dilly


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,

jenni hope your not burnt too much hun, i had to put factor 50 on the babies and stupidly rubbed the excess on my arms so i have burnt everywhere but my arms lol

my appontment with gp was a waste of time, dismissed all my concerns and wont send me for bloods just given me another pot to do a sample in so he can repeat the test which i know will come bk pos as this mornings did which i took in to show him, he has given me all the maternity stuff to for my booking in appointment and that but good news is that my consultant has written to him to refer me on to a fertility specialist and to have checks on why i have miscarried which he said he will sort out so thats one good thing to come of it and said that once they have found a cause i can then go bk onto clomid if i want to as that does work for me and is less invasive x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! What another beautiful day it is and im stuck in my office!  

Thanks for all your lovely messages, you have all sent over such positive vibes im going to stay   now, as its much better than being down!!

Jenna.. so sorry about your uncle babes, in regards to your pregnancy i agree with MrsNormie you ARE preg but i can imagine how fragile you must feel, try and stay positive babes and im very sure you will be fine and have a happy healthy 9 months!

Lozza.. maybe you tested too early hun, wait and see what happens for a few days now and then test again, i have positive hopes for you hun so dont give up yet!    

Amy.. hey hunni, how are you doing?? Im going to try and be good and not test early, iv told my DB to hide all my tests but he said no as he wants me to test asap, he's all excited ha ha!! So il see what happens!  

AFM.. well after my little rant on here yesterday we went out for some dinner and a nice walk, and after i had been walking for 30 minutes i got these terrible cramps in my lower stomach they were that bad i had to sit down for a good 10 minutes until they eased off, i thought i was going to start my AF or something. We went to my brothers new house and i went to the loo and there was nothing there and the pains had eased off. Then i got the worst migraine i have ever ever had, i had to let my DB drive home and as soon as i got in i went straight to bed, it was awful. Then this morning when i woke up i went to the loo and there was a very small pink spot on the tissue, I even shouted DB in to look as i thought it was just me but he said it was defo pink. Do you think that could be implantation pains and spotting? Or just my AF messing about with me? Im   that its a good sign! And i feel much much happier today! 

xxx


----------



## birba

Jenna sorry about your uncle Hun... Please try not to worry I know how difficult but you need to step away from the tests! All this stress is not good for bubba and u k ow it, don't convince yourself something is wrong otherwise it will go wrong, u need to visualise good things, the embryo that attahces and so on... 
I'll continue via PM - stay strong u will get there xxxx


----------



## jenna201

Birba its ok this is the last message i am gonna put on here about it (sorry shellebell) i have decided to be naughty and go to A&E after work and complain of pain and then they will do the hcg bloods there for me and send me to epu, i know this is wrong but i am so certain and my gp wont listen to me. i know my body and i can have it confirmed, come of my cyclogest and then start over, i cant take another day of feeling like this so either way i can have it confirmed.

Just want to say thank you to everyone who has been giving me advice and helpin me thru this, i honestly dont know where i would be without u all,bf is trying his best but he says all the wrong things and we end up fighting so thank you again and i really wish all of you the very best of luck and all get your much deserved sticky BFP'S with the help of clomid

shellebell i am sorry to have put it all on here knowing it is against the rules but they are such a great support to me and i really needed them.i wont put anything else on here as of now, will just do it via PM


----------



## Lozzaj83

Jenna201


----------



## jenni01

Jenna...PM me hun and let me know how you get on at A&E later!!...I don't blame you hun I'd probably do the same!! 
Plus I agree with the girl's, step away from the test's!! 
You takecare and stay in touch cos we're all going to be preg soon!!  
Jen..x
p.s....Try not to fall out with your fella too much, he's a man he can't help it!! 
Oh yes my skin is rather burnt!!! and starting to tighten up!! (staying in today!)


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenna.. let us know how you get on at A&E hunni, your in my thoughts! xx

AFM.. just went to the loo again and there is nothing now? But i have noticed iv got watery CM, does that mean anything? x


----------



## birba

Vic watery CM is a very good preg sign..........


----------



## Lozzaj83

really............. I've got that as well today!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Sorry for 'Bumping' - I just got a call from the Dr with my 21 day bloods back - my estrogen level was over 1000! and my progestrone was 83! So she is happy with that. 

Yay - fingers crossed.x


----------



## jenni01

Lozza and Vic....Oh Girl's I'm on tenter hook's here!!!...Sending you both lot's of Good luck!           
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza... thats so weird you have watery cm too!! i hope its good news for both of us!! Have you had any pink spotting? I got a very small amount this morning. 

Birba.. i hope so hun, for both me and Lozza!!

When is the earliest time you can test? I am going to try and hold out for as long as poss   Gosh im excited now, but still not getting my hopes up. x


----------



## SarLiv

Lozza and Vic - have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!   i tested 11dpo and got a BFP but i missed it as it must have been faint - 12dpo i got a BFP and when i checked the test from day before (out of the bin!) i could see a line then too that i missed.

Jenna - i think going to A&E is understandable and will help you set your mind at rest - please let us know how you get on.  and also for you and when all you other ladies get your BFP's those CB digitals are apparently very unreliable if you use them to check the progress - lots of people waiting for the weeks to change and they dont.  also my pregnancy tests did not get darker at all and i did a LOT of them!!


----------



## Amy N

I got my BFP at 80dpo but was quite faint.....but still a line!!! Xxxb


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Which tests did you use? I have some cheap 10miu ones at home? x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

what tests do you all use? iv got some cheap 10miu ones at home? xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

I tested yesterday and it was a BFN. 
But when I spoke to my Dr this morning, she said that you can never always trust the early tester ones! 

I'm going to wait until Thursday/ Fri to test (thats if AF hasn't showed!)

Do you have any other symptoms? I've got sore (.)(.), but that always happens before AF anyway.

Currently no spotting.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza... my (.)(.) are sore to touch but they always are when AF is due, nothing else apart from that little spot of pink this morning and watery cm, but they could both be due to AF as well.?? Have you had any stomach cramps? I had quite a bad one yesterday that lasted for about half a hour and for 10 mins of it i had to sit down it was awful, then after i had that i got a migraine and had to go home to my bed.
Im going to try and hold out as long as i can before i test, but my DB want me to test in the morning so il see how i go, haha

xx


----------



## JacquiP

Hope you get good news Lozza & Vic.

I was due my last period anytime between the Wednesday & the friday and was planning to wait to the weekend to test if my period hadnt arrived. I all of a sudden had the urge to test on the wednesday afternoon just with a boots brand which came up positive so then did a clear blue which came up positive. 

I really pray you both get great news in the next few days.

Jenna, please keep us updated and let us know how you get on at A&E, thinking of you!

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Take Care, Jacqui xx


----------



## jenna201

lozza and vicnste i got faint positives about 8/9dpo on cheap 10miu ones so Did a first response on 11dpo with fmu and got negative so waited 2 more days then ha same line on cheap ones so did a clearblue digital and this came up pregnant within 2 minutes. got everything crossed for u girls xx

just had my bloods done.will get results in 45 minutes and will see a gyne soon  x


----------



## Rosey78

Congrats Jaquie- great news.
Lozza and vic everything crossed.
Now Jenna you must remember that this solitary hcg on its own is useless.............even if its low or high.. You need to have it cheched same time ish on Weds to check it has risen by approx 66%. Obviously will confirm pregnancy but it really needs to be repeated which they shud do, so dont loose hope chick.
Much love all xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jacqui... thanks for the encouragement hun. It helps so much! Hope you are well. I will let you know as soon as iv tested!

Jenna.. good luck babes, thinking of you   xx

I am signing off now ladies until tomorrow... hope you all have a nice evening  

xx


----------



## floofymad

Good luck Jenna,

Let us know how you get on.       

Lozza and Vic - hoping it's good news for both of you    

AFM, I'm on Day 4 or something. AF was practically non-existent this cycle after being back on clomid. The consultant this morning told me not to worry about it, but I keep thinking about clomid giving you a thin lining. I guess I looking for reasons why I can't get pregnant.  Run off my feet at work and will be all week. Gah, wish it was 3 weeks time! 

Floof x


----------



## smcwales

Lozza and vic keeping everyting crossed for you both x

Jenna i hope the test puts your mind at rest

Cd16 today and still no sign of ovulation


----------



## Rosey78

Jenna how you gettin on chick Xxxxxxx


----------



## marie123

Fingers crossed vic and Lozza I am also waiting for Af was due today but don't feel any different to normal, we'll see.
Floofy hope the next three weeks go quickly. Maybe relaxing in the hols will help the bfp chances.  I didn't know that Clomid makes lining thinner, i've had accupuncture to thicken mine which i am pretty sure has happened but guess that'll all be counteracted when i start clomid hmmm!
Congrats jacqui
hope you are getting on ok Jenna! 

xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing well. Jenna, hope your Appt went well, do let us know how you have got on

Big hugs to all  

Xx


----------



## Amy N

Just checking in to see if any news on jenna... Will pop back later...

Hope everyone well.. Vic.n good luck if u test tomorrow! X


----------



## jenna201

sorry girls only just seen doctor.level was 32 and falls in eptopic range apparently so bein kept in as a precaution but doc is sure just normal failing pregnancy but wants me to stay in overnight to be on safe side.have a scan in morning.i knew it was coming but still in peices


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna, keep strong sweetheart and you are in the best place with all the doctors on hand xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Everyone! 

Jenna...You're probably up early hun with everything going on, but like the girl's said you're in the right place.....Try to stay calm (easier said) and remember we're all thinking of you hun OK!                                
To everyone else have a good day..x
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Oh no Jenna    . I just cannot believe this is happening to you again, no wonder you are in pieces. I hope you are being well looked after and get some answers today. Thinking of you. Look after yourself. xx


----------



## jenna201

thanks angel and jenni , haven't slept at all and can't believe i have to go thru  it a 3rd  time.they say if its not eptopic i will miscarry in the next few days as cyclogest  has.been masking it, the only silver lining is i will get investigations now as its number 3.i am totally heartbroken but i know i am in the best place.

thank.you so much for all your support 

love Jen xx


----------



## Butterfly83

Oh jenna I'm so sorry but like u and everyone else said at least your in the best place. Thinking of you xx


----------



## angel star

Jenna, life is so cruel and it's just not fair. Pleased for you that you will get some investigations done now. If you can, get them to give you all the forms for blood work before you are discharged. I know when I had mine done I had to go for day 3 bloods so just got the lot done then (think I had about 10 vials taken). They may well offer to do immune testing which I have not had done. As I said in previous post I'm just so sorry you are having to go through this again and can only imagine how you are feeling  . Try and get some sleep to give yourself a rest and take care of you. xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna, I'm so sorry hun, u must be devestated. Were here when u Need us xxxx words can't say what I want to say to you, big hugs xx


----------



## jenni01

Oh Jenna...Hun, life is such a bxxch!!...Please,please look after yourself (big hug to your fella) and if anything get them to test for every single thing..
I am truly sorry hun!       
Jen.x


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna just to say i am thinking of you - feel so sorry you are going through this again.  All i hope is that they solve the issue now quickly


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Jenna, so sorry to hear Hun. We are thinking of you. Like you say you'll have the tests now. I suffered from 4 mc in 18 months and we are now so grateful we found out why. Make sure you rest lots and look after yourself. X


----------



## Rosey78

Jenna thinking of you this morning chick and sending you a massive hug. Look after yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## smcwales

Jenna I am so sorry, why on earth you have to suffer through three times is awful.  Good luck with getting the investigations done x


----------



## MrsNormie

Jenna I am so sorry for your loss  Theres no justice is this world, if u need anything PM me xxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna, I am gutted for u. Life is so unfair but as you say at least they will start the investigations  

I just hope you can take the strength from this bpard, each and everyone of us is rooting for you

Xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Jenna.. I am so so sorry hun   i dont know how you must be feeling, and i cant put it in words how sorry i am, stay strong babe and hopefully when they test you and fix the problem none of this will ever happen again! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

HI Vicnste

I gave in and just tested BFN!
I think i'm out this month, good luck with you. x


----------



## jenna201

Ladies,

thank you soooo much for your kind words, it really means the world to me, i had my meltdown at the hospital and actually feelin ok at the moment, been discharged and have been asked to go bk on thursday for repeat hcg bloods to make sure they are dropping, doc is happy it was in the right place just wasnt meant to be.I am expecting it to happen in the next few days when the cyclogest wears off, i was so sure that was the answer for me but i guess i was wrong.you girls are giving me the strength to pick myself up and dust myself off, i know i will get thru this just gotta wait for the horrible bit and then i can move on and get my tests then maybe come bk on the clomid as i will be having a good break for a bit as i just cant keep going thru this every couple of months and fingers crossed they find the cause and i get my sticky BFP.dont know where i would be without you all and i honestly thank every single one of you xxxx

lozza did u use first morning wee hun? x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Jenna

I didn't - no. just tested about 10am. what i don't get is that my temp's are still high and have increased still this morning. When are they supposed to drop around AF, before or after?


----------



## Lozzaj83

Jenna

I didn't - no. just tested about 10am. what i don't get is that my temp's are still high and have increased still this morning. When are they supposed to drop around AF, before or after?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenna ... thinking about you hun, remember we are all here for you whenever you need us, take care of yourself babes xxxxxxxx

Lozza.. maybe you tested too early hun you are only 11dpo, it might be worth testing again in a few days?? 

AFM.. i chickened out of testing this morning!! I will test tomorrow though or do you all think that might be too early to tell? 
Im sooooo nervous! x


----------



## angel star

Jenna, you're so strong  . I know what you mean about everyone on here - it keeps us all going when we need that little bit of extra strength. Having a break is probably a good thing for you, as you say you can't be going through this all the time it's just too hard and it gives you opportunity to hopefully find an answer why it keeps on happening. I don't know if you have done anything to remember your lost babies but I have got 2 glass hearts that hang on the wall and a poem I wrote for each one. I also have a small silver forget-me-not pendant from my first miscarriage and I wear that when I feel I need to - hardly took it off in the first year. Just a thought and there is no right or wrong and you don't have to do anything but sometimes it helps. Biggest  . xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza.. it might be worth you testing again in the morn with your first wee?


----------



## Lozzaj83

yes could do. If I can I might wait until the weekend. 

Sorry for the duplicate posts (ive removed now) PC froze on me!


----------



## jenna201

lozza my pg test on 11dpo with first morning wee was negative, u really need to use first morning urine as thats the most concentrated, its good ur temps are still high, mine usually drop 2 days before af then it hits the cover line and i bleed that same day. please dont give up hope yet i just think it might be too early for you, try and wait till thursday then do one first thing in the morning and try not to drink anything after 10pm and that will def give u the right answer, will keep my fingers crossed for u hun xx

angel i actually read on a m/c thread this morning about a women that got a piece of jewelleray for every baby she lost and i think i am going to do the same, maybe a charm bracelett with 3 charms on it and each one can be for each baby and be worn all the time and can comfort me when i am having a down day, it will be something that is special to me and show they they are never gonna be forgotten xx

vicnste i am really rooting for you tomorrow, gonna keep everything crossed for you and hope this is your lucky month, keep us posted xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I am getting slight pains in the lower left side of my tummy... they dont feel as bad as AF pains but they might be!! They get worse when i stand up? 
Im indecisive about wether to test tomorrow or not Do you not think CD 11 is too early, or will it be ok with the 10 miu tests?

x


----------



## Lozzaj83

not sure. I looked at my ticker again and it says 11 days dpo, cd1 was 10th June, Ov 22nd June. SO surely now I should be 13dpo?

I'm confused!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lozza.. im confused with your ticker too hun, lol   

I forgot to mention on my earlier post i have watery CM again too!


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon Girl's!

Lozza and Vic...Goodness it's like a soap opera!!!...I think you should test on your OTD cos you're alway's going to be in doubt otherwise!! But I'm nobody to speak as I'm a right so and so for testing!!  

Jenna...The idea of a piece of jewellery sound's like a really nice idea, I wish I'd heard of that year's ago!...My heart goes out to you hun, even though I've been through the same it's still such a personal experience so unless you want to chat about it I won't mention it again....but we do suprise ourselve's with our strength and determination and you young lady most definately have both! 
Hi to everyone else and stay strong and stay positive... 
AFM: Booked in to see Doc on 22nd so hopefully back on Clomid in August! 
Jen.x


----------



## charliemama

Hello!! I posted a hello on the intro board and a lovely lady pointed me in this direction!!

Briefly after ds (4) I went onto depo - 19months later still not ovulating! I had day 21 tests (done on day 23) was 15 last month was 35.5...

My consultants plan of action is 3mnths of bloods then onto clomid - I have apt at 26th so think I'll be given it then...

Anyway I look forward to getting chattering I'm a friendly kind a gal!


----------



## jenni01

Charliemama...Hello you found us!! 
So does that mean when you go for your appointment you will be starting shortly after?....cos hopefully that will mean we're doing it at the same time!! 
Anyway's the girl's on here are great and you'll feel at home in no time!! 
Again Good luck hun!
Jen.x

Going off line now girl's, have a Good evening stay positive.. 
Vic and Lozza...Finger's crossed for you both! 
Jenna...Rest up hun


----------



## charliemama

I did find you!!!

Yeah well I'm thinking so - I'll get it there and then if deemed necessary (which let's face it - it is)!!

Ooh exciting to have a buddy ;o)

Speak soon x


----------



## angel star

Hi charliemama, welcome to this thread and wishing you a lot of luck on your clomid journey - hope it is not a long one.

Jen, it's never too late to get a piece of jewellery or other momento for your loss  .

Jenna, tried to pm you but your inbox is full (only with a website address that does remembrance jewellery). xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Charliemama - welcome!    Everyone on here is lovely, hope you find it useful!

Jenna - so sorry to read about you having to go through this again. Hopefully, they'll be able to find out why it keeps happening, and stop it happening again.   

Vic - good luck for testing!  

Floof


----------



## Hoping123

Hello,

I am so sorry Jenna that you are going through it again.  

Lozza and Vincste - good luck with the testing this week.

I have a quick question if that is ok? AF is due next week and I have to phone hospital on day 1 and then hopefully start clomid on day 2 as long as they can book me in for scans.  Does everyone take a HPT before taking clomid just to be 100% sure that not pregnant or is AF coming enough?  I hate using HPT's so if there is any way not to use them then that would be great.

I have been lurking and reading for a while now and am really looking forward to joining you properly next week as long as hospital can fit me in. 
x


----------



## SarLiv

Jenna i am so so sorry you have to go through this again   makes me so sad for you  you are being so strong.  relaly hoping the investigations solve it all quickly and you have that sticky BFP soon

Hoping - i just waited for AF to come and took clomid but my periods are quite heavy so no mistaking it.


----------



## charliemama

Hello angel + floofy and thankyou for the welcome!

How long has anyone been trying now? I am soo sick of the wait... Just waiting for next appointment ( well I have 3 weeks today until I go to see the fc soo I'm going to have 3 weeks of some hardocre diet and exercise and seems as though seemingly I haven't ovulated this month (even though cbfm and pains indicated so) I might aswell start now!
Sooo running tonight (or an attempt at) zumba on thursday!!

Hope everyone is having a good evening so far xx


----------



## wendylady27

hi ladies....


i finished my provera on sunday so im just waiting waiting waiting for my af so i can start the clomid, im so scared of starting it because i got severe ohss with my icsi with my 1st child.... but im also excited at the hopeful outcome )  i hope af arrives tomorrow, were going on holiday on saturday so i dont want to be in really heavy flow while away, tomorrow would be a perfect time for it to arrive.... if only we could pick an choose eh

hope everyone is doing ok...

wendy xx


----------



## Dilee-99

hello everyone
Jenna - so sorry to hear your bad news again, really hope you can move on and get some answers, lots of   

wendy - I have been coming on about 6 days after provera, seems to keep me waiting these days!

tooo tired to say much but am keeping up with you all, cd3 for me x
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Good "very early" Morning Ladie's!! 
Dilly...Good to see you're stilll around hun and hope you're OK!
Wendy...For a change I hope the witch appeared! 

Vic and Lozza....Have you two decided on when to test?!   
Charliemama...Yep look's like we might be around the same time!! Exciting!!   

AFM: I'm OK!..Just anxious to get started again!!...maybe that's why I'm not sleeping again! 
So I'm putting my positive head on and I'm ready for the next round!! Ding Ding! 
Anyway, have a good day girl's and takecare!  
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies...hope you are all well!!

I decided to test this morning im 11dpo and i got a BFN, so will leave it a few days and test again. I had more spotting last night but it was a browny colour rather than light pink? Not got high hopes anymore but il stay   until AF arrives.

xx


----------



## Amy N

Vic.... Been looking out all mornoing for ur post, like u say it still is early, and all ur symps do sound a good thing!!!! There have been many hav bfns that do change by otd, so ur doing great staying positive!!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed that AF stays away!!! Xx


----------



## charliemama

Hey I'm at work today   but I have an early dart for ds sports day )

Cd 25 and if af is going to show which she would hurry up!
Got no feelings that she's going to that's the odd thing?! Even though seemingly my progesterone was too low this month....

Oh well... Does anyone know cbfm's- does a peak on them indicate definte ovulation or again is it just the rise in hormones?

Good luck vicnste keep positive! X


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Helloo... just a quick question to the ladies who have already got there BFP... did any of you ever have very watery CM that turned a white colour but is still watery? Or was it different?
Iv just been to the loo as it felt like i had started AF but no blood or spotting just loads of CM !!??


----------



## daredevilrl

Thinking of you Jenna xx


----------



## mothpop

Jenna - sorry to hear your sad news - you are being amazingly strong at such a difficult time  

Vicnste - keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Charliemama -  

AFM - grrr DH called away for work at short notice and it is pretty much O time so BMS opportunities in short supply this month  . His work can be a little unpredictable but this time it really is very inconvenient. I can only hope that some little swimmers live long enough to be useful  

....... off for a run on the beach to get rid of my frustrations!


----------



## Dilee-99

sfternoon all,
Jenna - hope you are doing ok and got lots of support   

vic - keep ur chin up    and prating it turns to a bfp!

mothpop - isnt it annoying all this effort and timing then when u cant bms at right times u feel its sucha waste lol...poor dp's/dh's7

Wendy - thanks! good to see you back on the wagon soon, lots of      vibes for your first cycle to be the jackpot!

charlie - what was your progesterone? my cd21 when I oved cd14 with ds was only 21m/mol!

amy,jenny,marie,liv,hope,floofy,angel,lozza   

I'm cd 4, knackered,headache and feel fuff.... its so worth it though!

wondering if we could do a list as this thread so busy so we know who is who,where they are with tx etc? anyone know how??
dilly


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Dilly list sounds like a great idea. Not sure who does it though? xx


----------



## JacquiP

So so sorry to hear your news Jenna, I am so sorry sweetheart.

Thinking of you lots!xxx


----------



## JacquiP

Vic, I had alot of cm leading up to our BFP. Its one of the symptoms I had which made me suspect I was pregnant especially as my cm had really reduced on the clomid.
I also had pain which worsened when I stood up and had that for a few weeks after the BFP.
Hope you get good news in the next few days. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

JacquiP... thanks for getting back to me hun! I have had them kind of pains all day but they seem to have gone now and it just feels like AF is going to be here any minute? So iv got myself on toilet watch! hahaha. How are you doing?? 

I will defo be sure to let you all know after i have re tested.... im not going to test again now until Thurs / Fri unless Af comes in the mean time! 
Speak to you all tomorrow as logging off now   xx


----------



## SarLiv

Vic - i cant help on the CM questions as i was on cyclogest so that gives you CM anyway but   for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls 

Just a quicky to say hi as Ive been away for a few days  - so much has moved on....

Jenna I'm so sorry to hear your news     xxx

Vic and Lozza  - keeping fingers crossed for you both. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are okay.... I missed the newbie chat tonight - maybe next week Ill see some of you newer girls there... 

Currently on CD 14 ... of cycle no7! 

Take care  
Kx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!! 
Hope everyone is OK!!
It's looking good for our tester's to be!!    

Not much happening on my side until I go to the Dr so just popping on to say Hi! 

It would be "Shellbelle" that would do the list but I'm not sure she'd be able to keep track!!
Anyway's take care all and have a good day!
Jen.x
(Jenna hope you're OK as can be hun)


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning fellow early poster! 

Hope your ok Jenna? 

Yesterday was exactly 2weeks since OV but I haven't had the guts to test again. No sign of AF. Just egg White CM (sorry tmi!), some cramping and feeling really sick this morning.  Bbs are still a bit tender but not as sore as previous days. I am going to wait until sat to test as I will be 18dpo then. My temp continued to rise this morning. 

Love to all. X


----------



## Jane2011

Hello to all

Dilly ask shellebelle as the group moderator as I think the other group moderators do on other threads. However they are all volunteers so we may have to be patient as it will be gown to their time

Hope everyone is doing well got my Appt next Tuesday to discuss other options which is exciting 

Xx


----------



## Dilee-99

morning 
think we should get the info together for her to do a list as it will make it much easier. I will have a word and let you all know!
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING Ladies!! Hope you are all ok!

Lozza... sounds good hun!! Iv got everything crossed for you!!      

AFM.. i have decided not to test until Fri / Sat as i woke up with AF cramps this morning, so i doubt il get a positive but you never know!? Iv still got slightly watery CM but it is turning more creamy now (tmi) so who knows. And the cramps i have are in the lower left side of my tummy! 

x


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies,

Thanks for all the lovely messages, i am doing ok, just been working to keep my mind of things as nothing has actually happened yet, still waiting for the horrible bit, think it should be tomorrow but could be next week knowing my luck, if i hadnt gone to A&E i would still be none the wiser.Got my repeat bloods today so that will give them the confirmation they need and i am seeing my gp in the morning to sort out the investigations and some strong pain killers for when it all starts.Been arguing with the bf loads, he has completley switched from being caring and upset on monday to shouting at me for not cleaning the house up when i got home from work,sorry but cleaning is last thing on my mind and what makes it more difficult is i have my brother living with me with his 18 month old and 3 year old daughters so i am having to care for them too and it just hits me what i am missing out on and the reality of what is going to happen.think i am in a bit of denial as it hasnt actually hapened yet so feeling pretty numb at the mo. sorry for the ramble just need to put down what i am thinking or else i am gonna go crazy.

vic i know u got a negative on 11dpo but so did i hun, should hold off for a couple more days, some ladies are lucky to get a pos earlier, all depends when implantation happend, i am still keeping everythin crossed for u as you have so many good pg signs, keep us posted xx

lozza same for u too hun, your high temps and CM are exactly the same symptoms i had as well as sore bb's, keeping all crossed for u too, they say if ur temps stay high for 15+ days after ovulation that is a very good sign on pregnancy but i dont know how long you usual luteal phase is so i am hoping its 14 and that u are already late on your period, remember tonia didnt get her positive till a few days late on her period if i remember correctly, it def wasnt early i know that, good luck!! xx

dilly, jenni,angel,jane,jacqui,sarliv, mothpop,daredevil,amy N, birba,hoping 123 and marie   thank you for the support, sory if i missed anyone can only see so far back.wishing you all lots of luck in the cycles your on, cycles your waiting for, docotr appointments or otd's xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenna... hi hunni, gosh you are such a strong lady, i admire your strength at this difficult time i cant imagine how hard it must be for you, i am thinking about you hun and anytime you need a chat you can either come on here or PM any one of us and we will try our best to help. I know there is nothing anyone can say that will change the situation you are in but we are all here   Keep your head up hunni, i know you will get your happy time soon and everything will be fine, we must always always stay in touch, we all have been through such difficult journeys even though they are all different in some way, i will keep praying for you babes


----------



## jenna201

Vicnste   thanks sweetie, i know i can message anyone when i need and that really means alot but dont wanna drag no one down and i dont want the thread to be dragged down either, its meant to be a happy, positive thread for all those on clomid who want advice and support and not me moaning on about my troubles.Even tho mine havent been sucessful clomid has done its job 3 times now and i am proof just like the other BFP'S that is does work and can work for all you ladies here now who are taking it and for those who are waiting to start it.love to you all and i really do appreciate all the support you are giving me, would be lost without you all xxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Big hugs to Jenna  

Hi to everyone else 

Went for my day 12 scan this morning. Have 2 follies. 1 each side. They are 17mm and 22mm. They think I will ovulate within the next week so I'm going back for another scan a week today to see if the follies have collapsed. They thought I'd ovulated on cd17 last month so I will have to keep a look out for signs xxx


----------



## angel star

Just thought I would pop in to day hello to you all. 

Jenna still thinking of you and so sorry that the agony is being prolonged. If you need to post on here then go ahead and post we are all here to support you  .

sweetcheeks, what fab follicles. Let's hope this is your lucky month  .

vicnste, keep positive, it's not all over until it's over. AF and early pregnancy symptoms are so similar  .

Dilly that's a good idea about knowing where everyone is at - I'm easy on a break again  .

Jane, not long until your appointment only 5 sleeps. 

Lozza, you have way more willpower than me for not testing. Hoping you have good news soon  .

Jen, hello, good to see you are keeping up with your early morning posts  .

Hello to everyone else, cannot name you all as there are so many of us at the moment. Hope you are all well and just think the weekend is in sight now


----------



## birba

Hi Jenna
I read back these last few days and I join all the other girls in telling you how sorry I am for your loss. You are incredibly strong and you will get through this, as for your BF I am sure he's reacting to the loss probably in the only way he knows how... I know this is a thread for support and advice but it's also a friendship thread and we all show each other support. Needless to say I am here for you and I send you a very big hugh, stay strong hun it will eventually get better, you will get your answers and you will hold your precious baby.
With all my love
Birba x


----------



## lislou

Hello

Please can anybody tell me what I should be doing or what to expect.
Angel Star pointed me to this tread.
I have had a failed ICSI in January and I have been give Clomid for the next 6 months. I will be taking 50mg from day 2 to day 6. This is starting tomorrow. Today is day 1 (very painful AF).
I am a little confused some people from what I have read get scanned or regular visits. I am not seeing the doctor unless I have BFP or I don't have the result I want after 4 months. 
Any advice or help would be great.

Lislou x


----------



## marie123

Hi Lislou! welcome, i've been on this thread for a while now but today was the first day I have taken clomid 50mg, so like you am waiting to see what to expect.  From what i can gather it depends very much on where you live and what clinic you are at how much monitoring you get.  I am having day 21 progesterone levels checked but that is all.  You'll find lots of really helpful and friendly people on here its a really nice thread


----------



## wendylady27

hey ladies...

af finally arrived on wed morning so today is cd 2 and started taking the clomid this morning....very scary, so tried calling the clinic to arrange my scan on day 11-13 but noone is in the office untill monday so hopefully can arrange something then ) you would think because im paying for private treatment, someone would be there to answer my calls, imagine if i had a problem on the days they are closed ( i have no idea why they have closed for today and tomorrow) 

still have no idea why i had to pay £365 for it on the nhs when everyone else ive spoken to say they just paid for the prescription of clomid... any ideas 


hope everyone is good 

wendy xx

oh and also just wanted to reply to the last post about being monitored... i have just started clomid today and i have a scan between day 11-13 and then blood test on day 21... as already said i guess it depends on the clinic you are at...maybe call and ask them? maybe they could arrange a scan for you?


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls, you can do you own lists. If you do it in a colour that will stand out and when anything changes you can find the last list and copy/paste with your update


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladie's! 

Lislou...Hello and welcome hun! with ref to being scanned etc, I think it depend's on your clinic/surgery cos I'm not being scanned or having blood's and I'm sure it's the same for a few of the other's but then again some of the girl's are!! If your concerned just ask your Dr!
Angel...Hi hunny!! Yep still the early poster!!....How are you doing anyway? 

To all our other lovely ladie's stay postive, stay strong and stay focused!!  
Have a good day.. 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Hi Jen, I'm fine thanks. Just wish I had shifted this weight a year ago. But never mind I'm doing it now. I reckon if I can get to lose another stone I might just start back on the clomid, so hoping September - but maybe that's being a bit optimistic. I've done really well in 3 weeks but that is sure not to last with me going away for 4 days, my birthday and a wedding to go to this month  .

Lislou, you found us all then  . As I said you will have plenty of support on here.

wendylady, how annoying that your clinic are not around for so many days - seems a bit weird.

Hello everyone and it's Friday. Hope you all have nice weekends planned (mind you for any shift workers you might still be working - used to be one of those myself!). Take care. xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Morning ! Long time no see, computer was broken  

Welcome Lislou, Mothpop and Charliemama  

Jenna I am incredibly sorry to hear of your loss, you are being so brave and I admire you for that, I really hope they get to the bottom of this for you   

Sweetcheeks I get symptoms after I have taken the clomid so for five days of the month I'm fine, the rest of the time I'm a mess ! 

Whilst we're on that subject, I have experienced a new symptom (lucky me !) sometimes when I move my arms I can see where my arm has been , sort of like when you use sparklers ! Never taken drugs before but I imagine that is what it's like to go on a trip ! Anyone else had this? Also having frequent crazy dreams too , oh the joys of clomid  

Wishing everybody else a lovely weekend filled with sunshine and   thoughts 

xxxxx


----------



## charliemama

Morning ladies hope all are well!!

Well today is cd27 so in theory af should be arriving today if she's as predictable as usual.... However currently she's a no show, no sign but I feel incredibly sick.... What is going on? I refuse to buy a test as seemingly my progest level was too low (taken late) but cbfm gave me peak and I had bad pains? Grrr I don't know - on top of this I'm going on a paediatric 1st aid course in approx 10mins til 4pm ( so much for day off!!

Have a lovely weekend all and if there's any change of cicumstances I'll let y'all know xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Lislou - the first month I had my bloods checked around day 21 which showed I didn't OV. So Dr upped my dose to 100mg. The second month she scanned me at day 11 and bloods at day 21. Which showed everything was working so she now doesn't need to see me again until I finish my dose in Oct or if I get BFP before. 

Buttoneyes - I haven't witnessed that before! But I do have very random dreams at the beginning of each cycle!

AFM - I am now on CD 29, I think AF might be on the way  I am going to wait and test tomorrow, however temp is still high. I am still tired and boobs are a little tender. But will wait and see. 

Love to all. x


----------



## lislou

Morning Ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome.  
Well I started the clomid this morning.
Do the symptoms start straight away or doe s it take a while? Sorry About all the questions don't really know much at all about clomid. 

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all ok!

Just to let you all know AF arrived this morning so im back onto the Clomid tomorrow! Another CRAZY month, hahaha. Im a bit sad   about AF arriving but im going to stay positive and hope it happens for us next month  

Lislou... Hi & welcome hun   Clomid effects everyone differently when i first started it with 50 mg's i got side effects after the 2nd day i noticed really bad mood swings    (felt so sorry for my boyfriend!), hot sweats at night and a dizzy head. Now im on 100mg's and the side effects are the same just a little worse, after your first month is over on them you will know what to expect for the next month, but they are not as bad as you think once you learn how to handle them! I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey hun and we are always here to talk  

Lozza... i really hope AF doesn't show for you hun, iv got everything crossed!!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Lislou,

Each person is different with different symptoms. with the first month, they caught me completly unaware! I woke up one morning, saw an email from my boss (which normally I would have shrugged off) and burst into tears! I couldn't stop crying for most of the 2hr drive to Birmingham!

But that hasn't happened to me in the second month. They don't get worse either if they up your dose. You just get used to them! Are you charting your tempetature as well?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies I also have weird dreams and think why have I dreamt that. Sometimes I have nightmares. This morning I woke and I thought thank goodness because I was dreaming people were going around with knifes and slashing eachother. Very scary. Hope they stop xx

Vicste sorry to hear af arrived  xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

big   Vic.

Sweetcheeks2009 - I sometimes think if i wrote down all my dreams' what type of film they would make!


EDIT: Maybe we should create a Clomid dream thread!? Would be funny to hear what people come out with!


----------



## jenna201

Vicnste i am so sorry AF arrived for you hun, really had high hopes for you this month but i am glad to see you are up and raring to go for this cycle, sending you lots of luck hun xx

lozza good luck for testing i hope AF does stay away for you xx

lislou welcome to the thread, wish you lots of luck on your first cycle hun, side effects vary from person to person, i get hot flushes and mood swings mainly but you do get used to them, and at the end of the day its worth the side effects for the end result.hoping your first time lucky hun xx

angel welldone hun with the weight loss, keep going hun and fingers crossed we might be starting bk on clomid at the same time if i can get my blood tests and its a simple problem found and can be fixed. decided not to go for the ivf as i know clomid works, just cant be on it for more than 6 months at a time as makes me feel ill. xx

birba   thanks darlin xx

wendy you paid £365 for clomid   i get 6 months worth of 50mg for £7.20 why couldnt you have had a prescription for your gp? even my private prescription to begin with was only the nhs charge. i think thats daylight robbery, i would look into that further as seems like your paying out money unnecessarily and being ripped off xx

sweetcheeks glad your scan went well hun, those sizes sound fantasitic and fingers crossed you ovulate in the next few days or so, get going with the  BMS   xx


----------



## angel star

Wendylady, I've just read your post again. I agree with Jenna, I think you have been ripped off. You sure it wasn't supposed to be £3.65? I would defo chase this up and demand a refund. Even if you get clomid on private prescription which I do, it is only about £6 for a month's supply. That amount doesn't seem right and I would be highly suspicious of it, or was that including your consultation? 

Vic, sorry this wasn't your month. It must be your turn very soon. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Wendy... i would defo query that price you paid its well too high!! I paid £7.20 like Jenna for 3 months of Clomid on a normal NHS prescription, i cant understand where they have got that large amount from that you have to pay!?? I hope you get a nice refund hun xx

Angel.. how are you hunni? Lets hope its all of our turns soon! 

x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Keep popping to the loo to check 

My DH doesn't want me to test until tomorrow as its been recommended by DR! Its getting tempting!!! aahhhhhh


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Wendy I agres with the other ladies the amount of money you have paid for clomid is ridiculous. I only paid £7.20 for 6 months worth of clomid. I would definitely ask questions xx

Lozza your doing very well. Really hope af stays away. I have a feeling about you this month fingers crossed xx


----------



## wendylady27

hi ladis, thanks for the replies...

when i saw the consultant he said he would be happy to try me on clomid and mentioned nothing about price but when i phoned the clinic to get the results of tests they said it would cost £365 for clomid, bloods and scans for the 3 months.... could it be because i already have a baby that im being charged?? even though i had icsi to conceive him... so they know i have had fertility problems in the past...

im going to ask them again and see what they say, because i too thought it was alot of money and i hadnt heard of anyone paying that amount before....


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Wendy. Know it can't be because you already have a child because I also have a DD and I only had to pay prescription price. Have you gone private? xx

Quick question. I have got af pains but I know I'll be ovulating soon. Can ovulation pain be the same as af pain? xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Wendy... yes defo query it hun! 

Sweetcheeks.. they can be similar... ov pains are usually more to a certain side and can be quite excrutiating whereas AF pains are more in your central tummy but also extremely painful. 

Im logging off now people and i dont think il be back on here until Monday... so i hope you all have a good weekend  

 Lozza im praying for you to get your BFP babes xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Wendy ~ If you have gone private for the treatment it sounds like the right price for the clomid with scans/bloods etc, you are paying for the whole treatment just like you would if you are undergoing private IVF etc


If you girls are only paying for the prescription you are under the care of the NHS for bloods/scans, if your area PCT offers this under their guidelines.


RE having a child and using Clomid to conceive a sibling, again it would depend on your local area's PCT guidelines. Most of them would allow clomid prescription in this case, but sometimes it does also depend on individual circumstances too


----------



## jenni01

Hello Girl's! 
Just a quickie!!
Angel...Well done on the weight loss so far hun!! it won't be long till you're on the crazy pill's again! 
Vic...I'm sorry about the witch coming hun 
Well early night tonight as DH is working so I can have the bed to myself!! 
Have a good weekend everyone!!
Lozza...Good luck tomorrow!!!     
Take care all!! 
Jen.x


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone, 

sweetcheeks my ov pains always the same as af - good luck !!  
Wendy I hope you manage to sort out your payments thats is a ridiculous amount of money in comparison to nhs charges. 
Lozza I have my fingers crossed for you  
hi Jenna still thinking of you  
Charliemama hope the first aid went well, hope the af stays away  
angel star glad the weight loss is going well
Buttoneyes good to see you back took my second clomid today and also had a wacky dream last night didn't think anything of it til I saw your post,  maybe we really are all crazy  

Hi everyone else, there are too many of us to mention everyone 

So far so good no side effects although did read the post that said it kicks in after the fifth day - we'll see ...


----------



## buttoneyes

Sweetcheeks- That tops my dreams by far ! The worst I have had is pushing a gremlin in the oven and pinning the door shut  

Marie123- I really do feel crazy sometimes , what with smashing things in anger and crying for no reason, but I know it will be worth it in the end


----------



## wendylady27

nope its an nhs clinic at our local hospital and they are calling it "self funding treatment" 

im definatly going to question them about it when i get to speak to them next week 

wendy xx


----------



## angel star

wendy, at my clinic if I was to have scans every month they are £40 per scan so around £120 a month. I have asked my GP for bloods which they have agreed to, but that would be additional on top of that. I think what you need to do is ask them for a breakdown of costs next week so you know exactly what you are paying for.

Hope you all have sweet dreams tonight. xx


----------



## marie123

That's interesting Angel star - I might ask about having a scan and offer to pay for it, is it ok to just have one or do you think that would be pointless ? 

I'm off to see what tonight brings (dream wise  )
night all x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone!! 
I hope we all had relatively "normal" dream's!! 

Wendy...I agree with Angel hun, I'd ask for a break down of price's....I was lucky that my GP is a qualified Gynae or otherwise I'd of had to be referred and all I pay are prescription cost's and I only had one scan when my weird bleed's started! otherwise I'm left to my own defice's!! 

Lozza...I am soooo anxious to here your result and I've got everything crossed for you!   
Quick question to our BFP's, please can you tell me what day's you took your pill's on? cos I'm going to question it with my GP next week....Thank's and hope you're all well!! 
So have a good day everyone!!!  
Jen.x


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all
Not good news from me sadly. Early scan showed ectopic yesteday so was rushed off to theatre as tummy was full of blood. Removed the tube. Odd thing was havent really had much pain. Gona demand gp refer me back to fertility specialist as it seems the clomid works so want to see if they wud suggest trying another 3months worth or if i shud just go back to ivf (which we will have to pay for as had my one and only free go). I asked Dr and she said u can take it with just one tube but im only willing to do that under specialist advice and not just gp management. They said we just been incedibly unlucky for this to happen after miscarriage last year..........tell me bout it!!

Anyways gona take step back from ff for a few months. Will no doubt check in from


----------



## Rosey78

Sorry bloody phone. Will check in on you all from time to time. 
As always much love, baby dust and sticky glue xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Rosey...Oh God hun I'm so very sorry for you both...   
No word's will compensate hun but we're here when you need us OK! 
I had a tube removed after an ectopic hun and they still gave it to me, don't know if that help's at all...
Take care hun...
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Oh Rosey    . That is so sad and what a shock it must have been for you. I am so very sorry. Look after yourself and I understand your need to step back for a while, but as Jen said we're always here for you  . xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All

Rosey, I'm so sorry for you. Make sure you look after yourself. 


Afm- I tested this morning and it was still BFN  I'm now 4 days late so will call the Dr on Monday if AF doesn't show over the weekend. X


----------



## SarLiv

Rosie i am so very sorry - what an awful thing to have to go through, i am thinking of you


----------



## floofymad

Morning girls,

Rosey - oh so so sorry hun    Look after yourself.

Jenna - hope you're ok   

Lozza - sorry you're getting BFNs. Hope it turns into a BFP for you.   

Hi to everyone else  

AFM, I've been so busy this week with our school production, but it went really well and the parents loved it. I can now relax (sort of) only 2 weeks left and then the holidays!    On day 9 and have had an annoying thrush problem again. Does anyone else get it a lot on clomid?.... I had it loads the first time I took clomid. 

Have a good day
Floof x


----------



## Jane2011

Rosey, sending big hugs   xxx


----------



## Amy N

Just wanted to send huge hugs to Rosey and |jenna..........im so sorry to read your posts, you dont deserve what has happend, life is so hard to understand sometimes........ take time to grieve for you losses and look after yourselves.....we are all here when you need us xxx

Vic, im sorry AF got you, i had everything rooting for you this month, your doing really well, and ready to continue with your next cycle..... each AF i had arrive, i tried to think of it not as a failed month, but as the month it potentailly would work....... keep going your doing just fine!!

Lozza- what tests are you using? this must be so frustrating for you..... no AF or BFP........i bet you just want to know!!!  

Hope everyone is well xx

Amy xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Rosey   we will all be thinking of you and praying for you xxxxx


----------



## buttoneyes

I've started a clomid dreams topic if anyone wants to share their weird dreams and we can have a laugh 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267043.0


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies just a quick one,

Rosey i just wanted to say i am so sorry you are going thru this   i hope your doing as well as you can and that DH is looking after you, i know there is nothing i can say to you as i am going thru similar thing, not quite as bad as yours but still pretty rubbish situation.My heart goes out to you after all you have been thru u really dont deserve this.sending you lots of love and take care hun xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Rosey   so sorry to hear your news, life really can be unfair sometimes, take care hunni.


----------



## Hoping123

Rosey - I am so sorry to have just read your news, there are no words really to make you feel better other than look after yourself and DH and take all the time you need.  

Jenna - I am sorry you are also going through it.  

Lozza - I am sorry you are still getting BFN but   that on Monday your dr can give you some answers.

A big hello to everybody else!

AFM - I am expecting AF some time in next few days and will call hospital on day 1 to see if I can book in my scans to start clomid on day 2.  I have asked this already but would really appreciate some answers - do you all take HPT before taking clomid or is AF starting enough?  Sarliv replied to say she doesn't take HPT but her AF is heavy whereas mine can be light and I don't want to do anything wrong. Thank you. x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Rosey... so sorry hunni, im thinking about you! All my love and  

Lozza... hi hun, thats so weird that you got a BFN?? What tests are you using it might be good to go to your docs and get a blood test for a preg test as it might not be catching it on the urine ones?

AFM.. CD2 today just took my 100mg Clomid, bad AF pains but il live haha. 

Speak to you all next week Monday xx


----------



## marie123

Hoping 123 - i didn't take hpt, it was my first clomid round so haven't decided whether i will in future or not, if you are worried maybe you could just use the v cheap ones to save the pennies ? goodluck  x

Buttoneyes - I am liking the dream thread! would add mine but as it was about people i work with personally not sure it would be funny to the general public lol! oh and how unfair of your friend to use a basketball that was clearly out of order   

Have a good evening everyone else whatever you are doing


----------



## Hoping123

Thanks Marie, I think I might just use a HPT to be safe but then hate seeing the BFN!  I guess  I can't win really.  How are you?

Vicnste - sorry you are suffering with AF pains but hope that they will calm down soon.

Take care everyone,
xx


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks for your kind words everyone, means so much.
Feel as though have been in 10 rounds with Tyson at the moment!!
Jena hope you doing ok chick?? I think you are in the London area arent you................if you eva feel like meeting for coffee give me a shout x
Jen, can you remember how long you took off work when you had your ectopic?? They have signed me off for 2 weeks.
I also missed my Take That concert yesterday, which made me even sadder!! 
Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Rosey, you are doing great hun nand you should take as much time off as you need! 

jenna -    to u and hope things are not too bad, have you started bleeding yet?

I always hpt to be sure as I but cheapies in bulk but full flow af is pretty certain I guess x
dily x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Hope you're all as well as can be!

Rosey...In answer to your question hun, I had an emergency operation...It was 18yrs ago!(I didn't know I was preg) and my Dr at the time was pooh and each time I went to see him he brushed me off with period pains!
Then he was called out to the house and said it was appendisitis!!....In the end when the ambulance took me in they rushed me down cos it had ruptured and I also had a cyst!!...So I was in hospital then for about 5 day's....but it was different to your circumstance hun! 
My heart goes out to you both hunny it really does but take the medical advice and have the two week's off not only for the physical recovery but for you to "try" to get your head around it. 
Like I said yesterday Rosey my Dr now know's my history and he's still prescibed clomid for me, so don't give up!!...    
Jen.x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning All,

Hope your ok?

I dont really understand what's happening with me ATM. I am now at cd 31 - 18dpo. Negative hpt yesterday. I had a really really small amount of spotting yesterday but it's stopped this morning. I know AF can be lighter on clomid but mine used to be really heavy. No other signs. My temp is still up, and hasn't dropped back to the cover line yet. If I knew I ov on cd 13 inplantation can't happen 18 days later can it!? 
I'm going crazy here! 

Have a good Sunday. X


----------



## Amy N

Lozza- typically your right and implantation happens 6-10 days after ov.... But then we are special aren't we!! Can I ask what confirmed ov? Did u have scans? I suppose stranger things have happened... I'd see ur DR before taking any tabs to induce af( if u do take one?) If spotting was implantation then hcg should be produced pretty quickly, so should show up on a test in next day or so.. I'd have a chat with dr though and ask for blood test to see what happning as strange temps still up! Xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thanks Amy. I had a scan on day 11 and she said I was a couple of days from ov. Which was then shown in my temps. I don't take anything to bring on AF so will just have to wait! Does your temp have to drop back down to below your coverline?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi lozza my temp stayed above coverline until the actual day of af. I got my hopes up as I was spotting alittle but my temp was still high. I really hope this isn't the case for you but I would give it another day or so xx


----------



## Amy N

I never did my temps.... I was obsessed with TTc it only fuelled my obsession!!!!  I had scans and trigger injections so like u always knew when I had ovulated (within a day or two!!!). My AF always arrived after 14 days once I was ovulating on the clomid.... Otherwise I needed tabs to bring it on...... Why are bodies so bloody confusing!!! I hope u get to the boTtom of it soon....... (And hoping the result is a BFP!!!) Xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Thank guys, I might have to go to A&E I've started getting bad twinges in my lower back. Can't seem to shift them.


----------



## saffy78

Hi Everyone on this board,

I'm new to this website and looking for some help and advice. I've spent this morning reading through all the posts and stories- some amazing expereinces. I hope you can maybe help with some guidance....

I was started on Clomid 1 month ago, I have PCOS and have been TTC for 12 months, although have had no AF for 12 months since I came off the pill. My husband's SA was all good, to the issue just seems to be with me!

I was given provera to induce AF and then clomid 50mg for days 3-7 of cycle. This is a month ago ( today is day 25 of cycle) now and nothing has happened. I did a pregnancy test on friday but negative. Should I have had AF by now if clomid had worked? The hospital told me to collect a urine sample each week which I keep in the freezer and I've to hand them in to the hospital once I have 4 - which will be tomorrow. I phoned the hospital on friday to ask if I should have AF by now but they said they can't tell anything until they get the results back from the urine samples which is 1 week after I hand them in!

So confused and don't know what's going on. I've been having terrible stomach cramps and constipation (sorry if too much info) spoke to doctors out of hours yesterday who said this was probably just due to a stomach bug and not likely to be related. 

If anyone can help with guidance on what's going on- or what to expect- please let me know. If the clomid hasnt worked- will they up the dose?  I see in some post people mention progesterone levels- what should I be asking the hospital about this? what levels should I hope for?

thanks for any help xx


----------



## Hoping123

Morning ladies,

Saffy78- good morning, I haven't actually started my clomid yet so not sure about when AF should come after taking clomid but I do know that progesterone levels are normally taken on day 21 to detect whether you have ovulated or not.  I believe a level over 30 shows ovulation has taken place.  Are you being scanned at all?  I think if they scan you you don't need blood tests taken as well, at least that is what my hospital do, but I am sure a more knowledgeable person will be along shortly.

Lozza - I am so sorry your body is still messing you about but that if you do go to a&e you get some answers so you know either way, although obviously a BFP would be superb.

Rosey - I am so sorry you feel like that but hope that you soon feel physically better and take the two weeks off and if necessary ask for more time, just do what you need to do for you.  

Dilly - thank you, I think I will do HPT as I would just hate to do anything wrong but atm no sign of AF at all, not even spotting but bad mood is here so should be in next few days.  Hope you are ok.

A big hello to everybody else, hope you are ok on this sunny Sunday! xx


----------



## jenna201

hi rosey i live in essex so quick train ride to london.i would love to meet up when ur feeling well enough.just give me a time and a place. think you should take off as much time as u need hun.i dont think there is a right or wrong amount of time off.


dilly i started bleeding on friday and now its stopped.not sure if that was it or not as first m/c i bled for 10 days heavy and my second m/c i bled for 3 weeks so this seems too short and too light or it could just be a blessing as its upsetting and another smack in the face when u go to the toilet.


----------



## marie123

hi hope you are all ok, 

just a quick post with a quick question (sorry!) i totally forgot to take my clomid this morning   usually take at 7:30 took at 4:00 when I remembered, is that ok, do i take the next one 7:30 tomorrow or tomorrow afternoon or will it make no difference at all.  

Doesn't bode well seeing as this is my first cycle i am so useless sometimes 

any advice very much appreciated


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies

Apologies to those who have already read this on the other thread but wanted to let others know in case it helps 

This morning my cbfm read high but when I looked at the stick it looked like a peak again so this afternoon I went and bought the cb opk sticks and used one this evening and I got a smiley face  so that goes to show that the clomid is interfering with the cbfm as states in the booklet. But in the booklet with the cb digital opk sticks it says clomid does not interfere. They cost 40quid for 20 which is expensive but hopefully they will last for a few months. Think I'll carry on using them instead of the monitor while I'm taking clomid. Hope this might help some of you xxx

Marie I think you should be ok taking the clomid again in the morning. What does it say in the instruction booklet? xx


----------



## jenna201

sweetcheeks.get them on amazon as they are 24 quid for 20 which is alot cheaper than supermarkets.i would recommend them to anyone x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Jenna. Thanks for letting me know that. I will from now on cuz fourth quid is abit steep! How are you holding out? xx

Rosey I am so sorry. Can't imagine what your going through. I didn't realise that you had to have tubes removed. Sending you lots of positive energy xxx


----------



## marie123

Thanks Jenna, i will do that. I didn't get an instruction booklet, should i have done ? hope that you are coping ok


----------



## buttoneyes

Marie123- I know it was totally out of order !  

Please do post some dreams on there, I don't want to look like a crazy lady who talks to herself , even if I am one


----------



## birba

Rosey so sorry to read your post honey, there are no words so here's a big hugh for you  

Jenna how are u holding up hun?  

Vic sorry AF got you, I was so hopeful for you, but as Amy says try to see it as the beginning of a better cycle xxx

Hello to everybody else and a big hugh xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone! 
Rosey and Jenna...      

Hello to our newbie's!! 

I was wondering if our BFP girl's could tell me what day's they took the clomid on please as I'm going to query it with my Doc...Thankyou!

Have a good day everyone!
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

jenni- i took mine  days 2-6 and always took it in the morning....... i didnt ovulate for the fisst 6 cycles, on 50.100 or 150mg. i then had ovarian drilling increased metformin to 1700mg, after 2 months i had a period (all on my own first one in 8 years!!) but not sure is i ovulated as i wasnt tracking, 3 months after the OD i re started clomid 100mg....again cd2-6. i was so shocked when my scans showed i was producing a folllicle, only one but thats all it takes. we then had HCG triggerinjections once the follies reached maturity, and advised on intercourse. each BFN cycle.AF arrived exactly 14 days after trigger..... but im delighted to say we got our BFP 3 cycles later and im now 18 weeks pregnant!!(as im sure u all know) im convinced for me it was a combination of therapies that worked for me....Metformin(which i have taken for 3 years but no ovulation on own untill it was increased), OD, and clomid!!! 

I hope this has helped, and if you havent tried any of the 3, and it would be an option then talk to your gp. we were on our last cycle of clomid before moving on to iui/ivf........i really hope you all have the success that i have had!

XXXXXX


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies xxx

Rosey... hope you are as good as can be hunni, im thinking about you!  

Jenna... thinking about you hunni,  

Lozza... any news yet hunni? Its so weird that you are getting BFN's and yet no AF? Did you go to A&E? Im praying you get a nice BFP!!!  

Birba.. hey hun, yeah i am staying positive from now on, there is no point in getting too down about it as it will happen soon enough. Just glad i have a good DB by my side. How are you doing babes? x

Amy... how are you hun hope all is well xx

AFM... on CD4 today, i have been taking my 100mg's Clomid and i have noticed that i have no blood from AF now it has stopped since Saturday which is unusual as my AF is usually really really heavy!! I have still got the cramps and bloatedness though? Does anyone know if this is normal?

xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Morning All,

Just a quick one as really snowed at work today!

I didn't go to A&E in the end as it wore off. AF appeared yesterday late last night. So I am taking today as day 1 and tomorrow will start Clomid 2-6. 

I was a little un happy - but glad that it was one way or another was getting worried there was something wrong with me!!

My temp dropped as well this morning, so it concurs with my AF.

Sorry for the lack of personals. Will try and catch up again later. 

L
x


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies, this is a me me me post of which I am sorry but I have just got back from fertility reg clinic, my day 21 progestrone this month is 9! Better than the 1.2 etc I was getting but not what I wanted to hear! He's now decided that I should start metformin as well, I'm a little dubious about this drug - but I know some of the ladies on here have taken it combined as was after any info u may have? Many thanks in advance and much love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## lislou

Hello Ladies

OK so I have taken 4 out of 5 of the 50mg clomid, tomorrow being my last day.
I have not been taking my temp or using test kit. Should I be?
Sorry for all the questions. 
take care
lislou x


----------



## jenni01

Amy....Thank's hunny!!!...God time's flying by, 18wks already hun you're nearly half way there! 
Thank's again!!
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lislou... hey hun, no you dont need to take your temps (you can if you like) my cons never told me too, he just advised me to get ovulation tests and use them. Apart from that you just take the Crazy Clomid   sit back, have plenty of   and hopefully fingers crossed you will get your BFP.
Good luck with your journey hun xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Vicnste- I have found that since I have been on clomid my af has been shorter and shorter, last time I only bled for 3 days- two of which were ridiculously heavy but then all of a sudden after day 3 it stopped like someone had switched off a tap !

Don't know if it's normal but at least you can take some comfort in the fact it has totally screwed up someone else's usual pattern  

Lislou- I haven't been asked to take my temps and I haven't been doing either, but that's because it really stressed me out when I did it for 3 months ! If you want to you could perhaps try it, everyone deals with it differently, then if it causes you more upset/stress it won't be a problem to stop

x


----------



## JenniferH1986

Hi!

I'm new on this thread, currently on day 3 of my first month on Clomid. I took my first tablet last night. Does it make any difference when you take it (I mean when in the day) 

I do already ovulate and have regular periods so I have everything crossed this works. 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Buttoneyes... i rang my doc yesterday and explained it to her and she said as long as iv had 1 day bleeding that all is fine, and the only reason to worry is if you didn't bleed at all? So dont worry hun we are normal   hahaha

JenniferH... hi hun and welcome... good luck with your journey, anytime you need a chat we are all always here for you! I take mine in the morning, but soome people take there's at night as they have quite bad side effects, so its entirely up to you really? Whatever suits!  

xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hi everyone

Haven't been on for a while finding things quite difficult after 4 months on clomid 
My cons and myself decided it wud be good to have a break as it was causing me to feel really low sometimes suicidal which can b a side effect, so didn't feel I cud post on the clomid thread anymore have been reading and catching up on how everyones doing.
My cons has referred me to fertility team at my hospital tho not keen on ivf as if clomid made me feel way I did can u imagine what the ivf drugs wud do to me?!  So don't know what to think at the moment am very tearful and doesn't help that af is due at end of week

Anyway I'll keep coming on but don't know if I can post with not being on clomid

Lots of luck to everyone

Poppy x


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies.

poppy hello sweetie, will text u back in a sec, had a mad morning but u can still post on here, i am taking a break from clomid but still stayin on here, u can still help the newbies with any advice they may need and chat to us about how your feeling so your not bottling it up xx

lozza sorry AF arrived for you hunny xx

Rosey hope your doing ok chick?xx

AFM this is the shortest M/C i have ever had, bleeding lasted about 48 hours then stopped, had no pain or anything since, decided to wait till i have seen specialist before trying again but had a row with bf last nite as he wants to keep going and dont want to wait that long before ttc again but i had to put my foot down as i cant mentally or emotionally take another loss.he dont seem to understand x


----------



## Hoping123

Jenna - I am sorry your bf doesn't understand how hard it is for you both physically and mentally  but hope he will get it soon and it goes ok when you see the specialist.

Poppy - I am sorry you have been feeling down but hopefully the break from clomid will do you good and you will ready for your next step soon.

Jennifer - hi, I will be just behind you as I think AF is due tmrw (have started spotting today) and it will also be my first cycle so hope that we can share our journeys together.  I am planning on taking it at 5pm but people seem to take it at different times of the day and still get BFP's so hopefully won't matter.  Do you take yours with food? Have you had any side effects yet?  Did you take a HPT before takingthe tablets?

Vicnste - glad that AF has come and gone for you and that you are feeling ok in yourself.

A big hello to everyone else.

AFM - I have started spotting today and the pressure in my tummy is there so hope that will wake up to full AF tmrw so can phone hospital and get going on my crazy journey.  Fingers crossed the hospital say yes as couldn't face having to wait another month, will let you know tmrw hopefully but now it is close is quite nerve wracking as don't want to do anything wrong. x


----------



## Kaz1979

Hi Ladies 

Rosey/Jenna so sorry for what has happened, stay strong and we will all get there eventually. 

Im on CD18 now 2nd cycle no scans this cycle but due bloods this friday.

Hope the rest of you are ok.

Kaz x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi kaz I'm on cd17 today so only a day behind you. We can compare notes if you like  when do you think you ovulated? I think I've ov'd today  and I go for my scan Thursday morning. How much clomid are you taking? xx

Jenna I'm sorry your bf doesn't understand. They can be pains sometimes and make you feel worse. I'm glad your mc is not lingering on. Hope that doesn't sound wrong and you know what I mean. I wouldn't want you suffering in pain for ages. Big hugs xx


----------



## Kaz1979

Sweetcheeks im not sure when i ovulated, last mth i was scanned and it was day 10/11. I'm on 50mg of clomid, and felt rough as anything last mth around ovulation but have felt fine this mth. So part of me is worried that ive not ovulated at all this mth! 

I have bloods on friday so ill soon find out! How are you doing? What number cycle is it for you?

Kaz xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi kaz this is my second cycle. I took 100mg last month and am taking 150mg this month. I ov'd around cd17  last month and I think it's the same this month. I didn't have no ov pain last month but yesterday I had bad cramps. It's a shame your not getting scanned again. Are you checking your temp or using opk sticks? If you ov'd around cd10/11 shouldn't you be having your bloods taken today or tomorrow? It's meant to be 7 days after ovulation xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Not much to report here. On Day 12 and waiting to ov. Reflexologist said all seemed good and has lent me this light and sound machine to relax my alpha brain waves and keep me calm! 

Love to all  

Floof x


----------



## Kaz1979

My fertility nurse said day 21 but I will check with her. No not doing opk or temp. Kept forgetting temp and I got really disheartened doing opk before starting clomid so just taking clomid and having BMS regularly!! 
May to opk next mth I think. Did u feel dodgy last mth 

Kaz x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Just passing through - work is very busy this week coupled with the worst heavy AF ever! Not good when you spend your whole life in the car!

Anyways - off to take my 1st cycle of Clomid for this month @ 100mg. Wish me luck for this month!

Rosey/ Jenna - hope your both resting and looking after yourselves. 

Vic - how are you AF pains now? Easing off?

Hi Kaz, Floofy, Sweetcheeks, hoping, poppy, jennifer and buttoneyes - sorry to those I missed. 

I should be back on Thurs. xxx


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Not posted on here for a while but have been reading daily. Jenna and rosey, so sorry to hear your sad news.

Poppy- I just wanted to say I have already had a round of IVF/ICSI and I am taking clomid in between cycles of IVF as I don't feel ready for the next cycle yet and also need to loose weight again. To be honest I know I am wasting my time on clomid as I already ovulate on my own anyway and our fertility issue is due to DH's V and then VR, low quaility swimmers, despite high sperm volume. Anyway sorry I am rambling but just wanted to say I felt absolutely fine on IVF and the drugs didn't make me feel depressed at all, obviously I was anxious/nervous/excited about the outcome of the IVF but the treatment is no where near as bad as the depression I have felt on clomid. I have found like you on clomid I have felt nothing but utter despair that I am in this situation and I am normally such a happy positive person, so don't fear about IVF it isn't half as bad as some people led me to believe.

AFM- I am on CD 28 on my 2nd cycle of clomid, due AF on saturday which is my 30th birthday....argh!!! Why does the witch always pick her moments.

Hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hi j9l

Thankyou for ur reply, I think it's the stories iv heard of people doin ivf, and with clomid making me feel very depressed was worried was an emotional wreck for the 4 months I took it, hopefully when I see fertility team they will advise me on what's best.

Wishing you lots of luck and a happy birthday have a fab day hopefully af mite b few days late, they always come at wrong time I was goin to a wedding I hadn't had a period for 5 years due to meds fir endometriosis andafter stopping pill in the feb had no period until the day of the wedding was gutted!

Keep in touch wud love to hear how u get on

Poppy x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

This is just a quick one as very very busy at work!!

Lozza... yes my AF pains have gone now, im back to my old self again thank god, hahaha. Hope your pains ease up hun, they are awful i hate the stupid witch!  

AFM... i have nothing to report just going to start the BMS early   !! And wait to ovulate! I took my last Clomid for this cycle this morning, so iv got all my fingers crossed this month!

Speak to you all later on xx


----------



## JenniferH1986

Hoping123 said:


> Jennifer - hi, I will be just behind you as I think AF is due tmrw (have started spotting today) and it will also be my first cycle so hope that we can share our journeys together. I am planning on taking it at 5pm but people seem to take it at different times of the day and still get BFP's so hopefully won't matter. Do you take yours with food? Have you had any side effects yet? Did you take a HPT before takingthe tablets?


Hi,

Oh its nice to have people to be starting with! I didn't do a HPT as my period was very definite and my Cons said that was fine. I take mine just after my tea so at about 6pm and I take it at the same time as my metformin, folic acid and EPo with starflower. Are you being scanned or having bloods done? Mine is just bloods at the mo x


----------



## Hoping123

Jennifer - sorry to say that I won't actually be able to be your buddy as phoned hospital today and they can't book me in for scans so can't start taking clomid until next cycle so about another four week wait for me.  Oh well.  Would still be nice to keep in contact though so I can support you if you need it and you can maybe give me some advice when needed.

Vicnste - glad AF has gone and that you are ready to dtd again for this month - enjoy! x

J9L - I just wanted to wish you the best birthday present ever, a lovely BFP! x

Lozza - sorry you are feeling rough with AF pains but hope that it calms down for you. x

A big hello to everybody else, I am back to lurking again as not starting clomid until next cyle but will still hang around if that is ok. x


----------



## mothpop

Hello Sweetcheeks and Kaz

Looks like we are all at the same point together - I am now CD18 too! Would be lovely to go through 'the wait' together - it is always so stressful. I think I Ov'd on day 14 which is quite unusual for me as it is normally a little earlier - I wonder if it is the influence of the clomid? Now that I'm on cycle 4 I don't get any monitoring so I have little idea what is happening inside. I have BBT'd and OPK'd but actually it made me sleepless and more neurotic so gave it all up - just plenty of BMS!

Hello everyone else, too. Hope that you are all well and not feeling the bad effects of the vile clomid. 

 and   and   to all

xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Mothpop that's great that there is 3 of us. I'm on cd18 today aswell. Going for my scan tomorrow morning to see if my 2 follies have collapsed. I hope at 1 has   I'm not sure when I ov'd but I had a smiley face on my opk stick Sunday night and a peak on my monitor Monday morning so I think I ov'd yesterday cd17 but my temps aren't confirming this   clomid does funny things and I think can make different ladies to ov on different days. I've had hot flushes this month and horrible dreams  how much clomid do you take? Are you having your progesterone checked? xxxx


----------



## mothpop

Hiya Sweetcheeks

I have also been having really weird dreams ever since starting on the clomid - really lucid and quite scarey sometimes . Am only taking 50mg and the scan in my first month showed it had a good effect, however I no longer have any monitoring so am only guessing that things are still happening as I get often ov cramps that I never had before. I would liked to have more monitoring but it was never offered and now I am taking clomid whilst waiting for my referral for IVF to come through. 
How about you? have you been taking clomid for long? How much are you taking?
xx


----------



## J9L

Hello all

Poppy- I wish you all the luck in the world. Obviously everyone is different on ICSI/clomid but honestly if you do need to go down the IVF road it's not as bad as it sounds, lots of people put me off IVF saying how stressful it is and how it nearly cost them there marriage etc, the drugs were awful bla bla but to put things in perspective for me and DH we were sitting in the waiting room of the clinic and there was a poster up saying 'there is only one thing that is more stressful and painful than the treatment itself and that is the pain of not experiencing parenting at all and that about sumed it up for us. I know this is a clomid thread but if you want to ask me any questions about the IVF please feel free, anyway I hope you don't have to go donw that option but we are thinking of doing it again in December so it can't be that bad lol. 

Hoping123- thank you for the birthday wish, I pray you will be correct but I have af pains and know the witch is saying herself to ruin my 30th birthday lol!! I think I am on CD30 today so wil be anyday soon.

Lots of luck to everyone else still in the running for this month, we need some more success stories on here girls xxxx


----------



## KateF

Hi All

I posted a few weeks back regarding my first clomid cycle but then went away for a couple of weeks so sorry for being AWOL!  

My progesterone on day 21 last month was 28 so the consultant has upped the dose to 100mg for this cycle, taking it again days 2-6.  I'm currently on CD17 and think I might be O'ing today.... I had a big temp dip 2 days ago then a bit of a spike this morning, but now I'm having quite painful cramps so thinking O hasn't actually happened yet.  Do you think I should get my day 21 bloods done a few days later given that I have not ovulated on CD14 again?? 

I agree, I'd love to hear some more success stories, I sank into a well of depression when AF arrived at the start of this cycle and only now starting to drag myself out of it.  I'd really hoped I'd be pg again by the time I reached my due date for my last pregancy that I miscarried in January this year (end of Aug) but having to face up to the fact that it might not happen... and then in September we reach the 2 year milestone....

Good luck all

Kate x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi all - mega busy week so Ive had a lot to catch up on.... I hope you are all doing okay    Rosey and Jenna xx      I hope you are managing okay xxxx

Im on CD25 today - and I bought 2 lots of the digital kit for £40 each - same as you, Buttoneyes, but Im now going to go online for them - thanks Jenna    ... CC seems to be working (so far)  - Im ov (according to the kit) around day 20-21, which is quite late - anyone else around then? Sweetcheeks and co - i think Im just a few days ahead of you guys.  Would help to know anyone that has a longer cycle or testing around mid-end of next week.... 

Floof - loved the sound of your light and sound machine!  I think I need one of those!  How do you get one and did you have to pay?? Had rubbish day today and got really stressed - then got even more stressed because I was stressed and was supposed to be relaxing!!!   Think Id definitely benefit from it! 

Mothpop - Im on 50mgs too, but been on it for aaagges! how are you finding it?? Thinking of going for private check-up/scan now as my clinic don't do it.

Amy  - thanks for your positive story and tips, really helps    great to hear.

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned and wishing everyone, as always,  lots and lots of luck     

xKx


----------



## marie123

Where is everyone? is there a new thread that I don't know about 

Floofy the light and sound thing sounds great.  To relax i was told to get the conception hypnosis cd, don't know what you think about that but my accupuncturist recommended it and its actually not bad.  I am on day 10 so not far behind you. 

afm I'm really struggling with my emotions on clomid (something i don't normally have a problem with) not sure how I am going to do six months? just can't stop crying and have no real reason for it, my rational brain says its ridiculous but that doesn't help. Has anyone else had this? on the plus side no physical side effects.  its only 50mg so hopefully i'll get used to it.  

hope to find you all again soon  babydust to all xxx


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone, been away for a week. Will try and catch up as best as I can.

marie, if there's a new thread I haven't found it yet. sometimes it can go a bit quiet on here, just depends how people are feeling and suppose it is holiday time now. Sorry you're finding the clomid tough on your emotions. Not every month might be the same so try not to think about six months of it and hope you're not on it for that long anyway  . xx

Kate, know only too well about dates  . I always set myself goals and it never has turned out so far  , I really must stop doing it. It's 2 years on Friday since my first miscarriage and I know how much another baby would help the healing process further. Let's hope the increase in your dose does the trick. xx

Jenna  . I hope your bf has come round and understands you not wanting to try again until you have been seen. As for your bleeding, the possible 3rd miscarriage that I had in February I only bled for 1 day - so weird and then nothing. I think m/c can be quite different. I kept on expecting to start the bleeding again but never did. 

Poppy, so sorry that it has been so hard for you on clomid. I hope that the break is doing you good. I am on another break and still pop on here often to see how everyone is. You take care. xx

Hello to kitty, J9L, mothpop, sweetcheeks, hoping123, jenniferH, Lozza, vicnste, Kaz, floofy, buttoneyes, and anyone else I have missed. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi ladies i have been away for the week so just catching up on everything.  hello to all the new ladies and wishing everyone lots of luck this month for some BFP's

for those asking about when to take - i took clomid days 2 to 6 and always at night (well about 6ish) and it worked for us second cycle.  

Kaz - i know you said you OV so clomid unlikely to help as your issue more to do with DH swimmers BUT i ov'd on my own too although i did have a luteal phase defect which clomid helped but my DH had slow swimmers and a low count and clomid did help us so you never know it could help you too!


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning Ladies 
I hope you are all well. I know my posts are very intermittent so dont worry if you dont know who the hell I am lol!

I am cd14 so testing around 30th assuming I ovulate which is unlikely    My persona has gone nuts and is not even asking me to do test sticks yet on cd14 (think its because I didnt use it last cycle so it thinks my cycle is around 100 days lol! Cheapy sticks not picked up ov yet but to be fair they are probably right and still time yet! We are very much in the bms just in case boat   .

I have spots, am definitly more tired and have really low energy dips like low blood sugar, lots of random pains around ovaries and very hot back on the crazy pills...........................    its so worth it   

sorry its all about me, I have read back but no time for personals, will be back x
dilly


----------



## jenna201

Hi Dilly just wanted to say that when i used the cheap ov sticks from the net they never detected my LH surge.only the clearblue digital ones did which are much more expensive but they have worked every month i have used them since jan. wishing you lots of luck for this month and hope its your lucky one x


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks Jenna, the cheapies worked with R but thats the only month I ever got a positive (except the very faint lines since being on clomid sine R but they are not pos as to be fair my progesterone levels have also each time confirmed anovulation. I havent been using persona long so not sure how good it is yet but think its prob more reliable (takes same sticks as cbfm). Just such a pain as spend time trying to detect ov but changes nothing as just have to bms anyway plus at end of it all my bloods confirm that not oving anyway but thats the name of the game I suppose!
How are you feeling?
louise x


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

What a miserable day... 

Marie and Kitty - the light and sound machine I've borrowed off my reflexologist. She said it cost about £120. She has tried it on lots of clients and they've all loved it
I've only used it twice so far so not sure if it's helping yet.

Hope everyone's ok. I'm CD 16 maybe and think my temps show I've ovulated. Just getting 21 day bloods next week again to check for sure.

Floof x


----------



## jenna201

lousie i am doing ok at the moment hun, had my uncles funeral yesterday so now its just getting bk to normal and waiting for my referral for the investigations.

I have decided not to ttc anymore till i have found a cause as i cant cope with another m/c, i am happy the clomid was doing its job but depending on my problem will depend on whether i am going to go bk on it, was doing some research and it might be that my eggs are not maturing properly which is why it is enough to fertilise but not enough to continue x


----------



## Kaz1979

Sarliv - i only ovulated last mth with clomid, not sure if i was ovulating b4 and thankfully my DH swimmers better than average so im hoping clomid does trick not
sure if u confused me with someone else! lol.

I had my day 21 bloods done yest so fingers crossed. Hope u all have a fab wkend. xxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Hello girls ,

What a miserable day! It is peeing it down but hopefully will get better soon but that you are all ok.

Jenna - hope the funeral went as well as it could yesterday and that you get an appt soon.  Good that you are researching though so you are equipped with info to go to the appt with so you can't be fobbed off.

Sarliv - how are you and LO?  Hopefully both well and enjoyed your break.  I am sorry to ask you this again but when you took the clomid at 6pm did you take it with food? I have read the booklet and it just says to take whole with water but thought I would ask anyway.

Angelstar - hope you are ok and that the weight loss is going ok for you.

Kaz- I hope your results come back ok and show that you ov'd. 

Floofy - hope the machine continues to help a bit and that you have ov'd and your results next week show good levels and hopefully a BFP soon after.

Dilly -  hope you are ok and that the BMS does the trick even if you don't get a positive on your OPK.

J9L - Happy birthday!  I hope you are having a lovely day being spoilt and that AF is not ruining the day. x

Marie123- sorry you are suffering with the clomid but hope that it does the trick so you don't need six months and if not, that your body gets used to it quickly. x

A big hello to everybody else.

AFM - AF is here in force but DH is away so not missing out on anything, will ttc naturally again this month before taking clomid on next cycle.  Also, I know there have been updates to this site but "My bookmarks" seem to have disappeared - anybody else had this and know how to get it back?  Or maybe it is just a new feature of the site that you can't bookmark. x


----------



## Dilee-99

Jenna - Think I would feel the same about not ttc until the m/c issue is addressed, hard waiting though! Hope dh is being supportive x


----------



## SarLiv

Kaz sorry i meant that for J9L - so many names i got all mixed up and had a blonde moment!!

Hoping - no i didnt take with food, i just took with a large glass of water and had dinner few hours later.

Jenna hope you are doing ok, i think its the right thing to do to find out whats happening and then you know you can TTC again with confidence


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies,

This is just a quick one, as my DB needs to use the net! ( we are looking for a new car)   Men and cars hey!! Lol.

Hope you are all ok, i have noticed that the site has been updated and you cant bookmark anymore? Strange! I couldnt find this thread for ages, but i got you all back now  

Iv got nothing to report im waiting to ovulate 6 days to go so going to start BMS soon and hope for the best. Iv been getting tummy pains todayand im quite bloated but all to be expected i suppose.
I will talk to you all on Monday, hope you all have a good Sunday! and   to you all

Vic   xx


----------



## J9L

Morning all

What another stinker of a day!!! Hope you are all well.

Thank you for the birthday wishes, I got spoilt rotten for my 30th and had a lovely meal and drinks with family last night. Unfortunately AF arrived 1 day before my birthday yesterday so my 2nd cycle of clomid hasn't worked either. I think I need to forget all about trying (easier said than done after 3 & half years)!!! But its taken over my life and in reality I know I need another cycle of IVF before our dreams of a family are going to come true. I am going to continue on 3rd cycle of clomid as I have already taken first tablet but I have decided this is my last go.
Does anyone agree this is right? I am so unsure, I have 6months on prescription xxx


----------



## floofymad

J9L - I've never done more than 3 months of clomid in a row, because I find by the end of the 3rd month I don't feel myself any more and need a
break. I'm on my second month now of 100mg and then they'll put us on the IVF waiting list if it hasn't worked. 
Good luck with whatever you decide

Floof x


----------



## Hoping123

J9L- glad you had got spoilt on your birthday but sorry that AF came the day before. I think only you and DH can decide as to whether to continue to keep on with clomid but I guess you could always have a break and come back to it if that feels right for you.  TTC does take over your life and it is very difficult for it not to, as you always have cycle days in the back of your mind, but hope you are happy with whatever you decide.

Vicnste - sorry that you are suffering with your tummy but hope that it sorts itself out for lots of BMS.  Good luck with finding a car.  Bookmarking has disappeared but am hoping it will come back soon as I don't always want to write on a thread but am now finding it difficult to keep track of them.

Floofy - I hope that you are ok and that the three months works so you don't have to go onto IVF waiting list. 

Sarliv - thanks for that, hope you and bump are doing ok.

A big hello to everybody else. x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Sorry that I haven't been on for a while. Quick update I'm 6 or 7 dpo and I'm having my bloods taken tomorrow to check my progesterone. I had a temp dip yesterday, is that to early for implantation? Also carrying on from what your saying taking clomid. If it's not worked by the 3rd cycle are you ladies saying it probably won't work? xxxx
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone you're all back yay!!

Thanks angelstar and Hoping123 I am feeling much more positive now i think it helps just to recognise that it is just the clomid (oh and having a weekend helps too!) 
sweetcheeks hope your prog level is good keep us posted.  I'm not sure if thats too early for implantation I'm sure someone else will have the answer tho.  It can't be that clomid won't work after the third cycle (or at least I hope not) surely its a numbers game as much as anything else - there are so many factors. But who knows  (thats not a very helpful post is it -sorry   )

Floof I am hoping they will put me on ivf waiting list too but someone has told me that because I had a mc in may that I have to wait anohter three years, surely not as it was my first 'pregnancy' in 12 years (had a previous m/c when I was 19) so am now worried about what consultant will say guess i'll have to argue my case (i'm good at arguing lol!).  Sending you lots of babydust to avoid the ivf list  

J9L Glad you were spoilt on your 30th  everyone deserves that once in a while with this 'take over your life fertility' stuff.  Taking a break is a good idea after 3 months I think I will do the same.

Vicnste happy car hunting and enjoy BMS (maybe you could combine the two sorry couldn't resist   )

Kaz hope you get a high result.

Jenna a rest sound like a good idea, hope things have got better with DH

Hi sarliv, Dilly, Kitty, Kate, Mothpop and Jennifer and hope i've not missed anyone.

AFM DH is finding 'sex by numbers' as he calls it difficult which is making things a bit tough, has anyone else experienced this, how do you all keep the 'magic' ? he does want a baby but sometimes it just feels so clinical.  I am sorry if this is tmi.


----------



## smcwales

I wish i could keep up with you all but working full time by the time i check the page there are normally 4 or more pages to catch up on. So sorry for not doing personals.

I was hoping for some advice.  My first round of clomid i ovulated day 16 and only made 9 dpo before af showed up this second round i ovulated day 18 and just 10 dpo and af has showed up today. Someone suggested i ask for cyclogest do you think this is thr right thing for me to do and would my gp prescribe it or do i need to call my gynae? I am not with a clinic for clomid just my gynae who i am with due to endometriosis. 

Any advice is really appreciated!


----------



## kitty.p

hi everyone, hope you are all doing okay  xx

Just a quicky for sweetcheeks - i do think it varies as I am now on my 7th cycle of the crazy stuff with no breaks - and I'm meant to take it for another 2 cycles... I dont know if that helps, but I think it depends on individual circumstances.

Take care everyone and wishing you    

K x


----------



## SarLiv

smcwales - cyclogest certainly increased my luteal phase which was about 7dpo so i think it can definitely help you and i actually had my gynae (also for endo) presrcibe but then she was also aware of my fertility issues and prescribed me clomid too!!  a GP can prescribe - if they are reluctant then you could say you want a private prescription - its pricey (i paid about 80 for 3m supply i think) and i wonder if GP's are reluctant for that reason

marie - nothing TMI here!!  my husband and i also suffered with the clinical sex thing - at times we really struggled to stay motivated to do it but we were very committed to the cause.  in the end we just laughed about it and that did help, we found it was silly to try and spice it up because we both knew what the point of it was, so we would just laugh at the situation, we joked that maybe we would have to use a syringe if it went on much longer because we had both had enough!.  i did find though that if i just said "x week this month is a good week" and left it at that and we had agreed we would do the deed every other day then that took the pressure off us both.  ie i was not having to tell hubby he had to perform tonight ( he knew he did but it wasnt like i was nagging him) and i never told him i had a positive OPK as we found that to be a real passion killer - we just did every other day and actually month we conceived we did not do the day of OPK (it fell on day before and day after)


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Just a quickie,

smcwales - I'm sure cyclogest or other progesterone supplements would help your luteal phase. I'm sure your gynae could help there too. 

Marie - my DH got a bit like that. It's hard to keep it exciting. I sometimes try to dress sexily, but in the end I just explain myself over and over
that it's not just supposed to be me who wants a baby. I think DH is finally realising how short a window you get every month to DTD. 

Sweetcheeks- lots of people do more than 3 months on clomid. I know people who've conceived on their 6th cycle. I think the odds are supposed
to go down though after 3 months...

floof x


----------



## jodilee

Hi Ladies 

Haven't been on in a while been slightly crazy for me as we had OFSTEd at work!!!!! but things are returning to normal now thankfully so I thought I'd try and catch up! So much on here I cant keep up! Although 've had two unsucessful months on clomid I'm now on my third month and am trying really hard to stay positive so fingers crossed! 

Anyways just wanted to say hi really and send   and   to everyone! 
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Floofymad. Thanks. Fingers crossed that I get my bfp this cycle or next then xx

Kitty p. Thanks you've gave me some hope. On on my 2nd cycle and only have enough tablets for two more cycles because they increased my dose. I was meant to take it for 6 months so not sure if I need to call them to get some more as my next app isn't til October xx

Scmwales I would give them a call. How do you know if your ovulating? Are you having your bloods taken? xx


----------



## smcwales

My gp is doing day 21 blood tests. I will ask them on wednesday if they will prescribe the cyclogest if not i will put a call in to my gynae.  My first day 21 was 30.8 and i should get the second result back monday or tuesday.

Thanks for the replies x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow, so many pages have passed since I was on here! 

AFM - af was only really heavy for 1 day this month so thankfully didn't suffer too much! 

Looks like there are a few people on cycle 3 of clomid (like me!) let hope that it's third time lucky!

Hi to everyone - sorry for lack of personals, will try and catch-up when on my PC.

Love to all. X


----------



## marie123

Thanks Floofy and Sarliv its nice to know its not just my DH.  I'm sure we will get there; but I have to be careful seeing as up until I m/c in May he was adamant he didn't want children (hence the long gap in my treatment) gonna try and keep it all really casual and not mention the B word too much  

Jodilee Ofsted in the second to last week thats just ****e!! hope it went well   just think only 5 days left!!


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Sorry I've not been on for a while but I've been covering holiday's and sickness at work! I'm pooped! 
But so far I have tomorrow off but then again I'll be catching up on the housework so not much of one eh!

With ref to keeping "nooky" alive, I'm in the same boat!! It's hard (pardon the pun!) when your in pain or got a headache etc to feel "sexy" and our poor fella's, all we want's the end result!!...but like Sarliv said we have to look at the bigger picture and everything will work out!! 

Anyway's, it's a new week so stay positive, stay strong and stay focused!   
Have a good day everyone!  
Jen.x
Jenna and Rosey....


----------



## buttoneyes

Morning everybody 

For those of you who work in schools like me not long till holidays yay ! I break up on Thursday can't wait .

Marie - I got told off by my DH because he said he felt used , to the point where he said he didn't think he wanted a baby anymore ,so I've had to back off a bit and he seems to feel better for it. Also , the occasional bath together has helped as daft as it sounds ! I also find that stockings and silky nighties cheer him up too ! Unfortunately for us we have the added difficulty of having been together for 8 1/2 years (since we were 16) so keeping passion alive is a bit of a struggle sometimes and trying for a baby puts so much pressure on it becomes worse. 

Hope things get better x

Wishing everyone a lovely week


----------



## KateF

Morning all

I remember OH having a number of arguments about BD'ing in the first year of TTC#2 - he just didn't seem to 'get' that the fertile window was so important.  However, he came round eventually and he hasn't complained about it in ages - I probably nagged him into surrender !!!  It's difficult kepping the spontaneity though - I think the thing that works for us is to not focus so much on the importance of BD'ing just in that fertile window.....

CD21 for me today and I have a question....I know I didn't O until day 18/19 so should I delay getting bloods done for a day or 2??  The consultant didn't seem to care whether or not I O on CD14, she just said to get bloods done on CD21.  But I don't want to get them done and for it to be a 'false' result if you know what I mean?!

Hope you all had good weekends

Kate x


----------



## wendylady27

hey ladies,

sorry havent been posting, been on holiday the last week...

had my scan this morning after taking my clomid and they couldnt see a single thing happening on my ovaries apart from lots of cysts.... im feeling so deflated at the moment, i had set myself up thinking this was going to work but nope nothing  

i also got my blood results and turns out im not immune to rhubella and have to go for a jab and then i cant have any more treatment for 3 months afterwards...

so once again my treatment is on hold   im feeling so sad about it all... i hate feeling like this....


hope everyone is well

wendy x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!! 

Lozza... how you doing hunni? We are at the same point in our cycles more or less so would be great to symptom spot again! My AF was only heavy for 1 day too and then it disappeared!? Clomid does funny things, as im usually really heavy all the way through!

Marie.. i know exactly what your saying about your DB as mine is the same, i have decided to not mention it as much and try and be more spontaneous (but its so hard not to talk about it too much). i think i will use looking for a new car and BMS together hahaha   tmi!! 

AFM.. im entering my fertile period now so going to get plenty of BMS done and hope for the best! Still getting pains in tummy, i hope its them juicy eggs waiting to be released!!
 and   to you all xxxx


----------



## smcwales

KateF def delay getting the day21 bloods done.  If you Ovulated day 18/19 then the test should be done 7 days later on cd25/26.  Did you use opk's to check for O?


----------



## buttoneyes

Wendy   really sorry to hear your bad news xxx


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone,

Seems like we've all been in the same boat with the bms at some point our poor DH and DB's, lol. There is definitely something to be sid for not talking about it.  Thanks for all your replies - it does help to know its not just us.  Gonna sort out some clothes Buttoneyes like you we have been together a long time (11 years although only married for one DH likes to take his time with everything!!!)  I break up Thursday too only 4 sleeps although have performance management tomorrow - yuk!! but think the hols will definitely help the BMS  


Wendy sorry about your scan   hope your next one is better. 

Kate I would definitely delay your day 21 like Smc wales says otherwise you will get a false reading.  

Vicnste enjoy!!  

 and   to all xx


----------



## Nettie79

Hi all,

Only just found this lovely thread, been over on the 2ww thread and didnt look anywhere else, the ladies on this site all seem to be so lovely.

I am on day 3 of clomid and feeling horrible xx


----------



## mothpop

Hello Everyone

Firstly, apologies - so many pages go by between my visits that I am rubbish at keeping up with everyone's news!

Sweetcheeks - I had a chat with my consultant when I was first prescribed clomid about why it could be given for different lengths of time. It is licensed to treat people who are not ovulating and can be used for 3 months however if you have unexplained fertility (like me) then 6 months is the recommended. 

Marie - I know exactly what you mean! My poor DH works away during the week for much of the time and we have to plan his work diary so that he can be around for the week preceeding O day! Poor boy has done some ridiculous commutes to make things happen and it has been really stressful at times. Thanks to the clomid I don't really have a sex drive which means that I'm not really interested during the rest of the month. I have had to make effort in this department as DH was definitely starting to feel that sex was only for baby creation and not for fun!

AFM - counting the days as usual.... tick tock, tick tock!!

xx


----------



## jodilee

Hi Ladies

Gosh this thread is busy lately! Marie123 I totally agree ofsted at that point was well and truly ****e but not long left now!!!! 

I was hoping someone could answer a quick question I am currently day 16 of my cycle and have been getting really bad pains quite low down in my stomach all day today - I did ovulation tests the last three days and all came back negative, could I be having ovulation pains even though my ov test was negative this morning I haven't had this on my two clomid cycles before - it's kind of like intense period pains although I'm pretty sure it's way to early for AF to be making an appearance!!! Sorry thats it's all about me!!!! 

Thanks in advance 
xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Morning ! 
Marie- Hope the performance management goes okay xx

Nettie- Really sorry to hear you are feeling bad , do you get quite bad side effects? I've just taken round five and throughout it all I have felt really poorly most days. Everyone on here is lovely and supportive so you've come to a good place  

Hope everyone has a good   day xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

button - We have been together for 12 years so a long time too and it is hard to keep the passion! I always find a glass of wine helps lol and our bath is too small!!! I guess we will look back and laugh at ourselves for not wanting to dtd all the time as we will be knackered and busy and never do it in afew years with lots of babies!!

Jodilee - Cant really answer your question. I gwt random pains/backache/twinges on and off throughout cycle and dont even ov lol. Fairly sure its not af though! do opk twice today late morning then late afternoon in case you peak.

mothpop - dh's commutes sound commited to the cause, lets hope the stress pays of this cycle!

Nettie - Welcome to the thread honey

marie - My dp was on hol last week which def helped with the bms pressure off as we were not so tired etc. The break might be just what you need. What changed after 11 years to make the marrage happen? We have been 12 years and no closer to tying the knot I dont think....much to my dissapointment!

visc - hope the car hunting went well   

wendy    sorry about your scan hon. At least you know about rubella pre pragnancy and can put it right now but it doesnt help with the ever long waiting. See it as a break and a chance to enjoy your last months as a couple without babies, do everything as if its the last time before having your children   

Katie - I agree ypu should delay bloods to 7dpo although I was reading last night that levels are best checked 3 to 10 days before next period.

lozza,scnwales,sweetcheeks and everyone I forgot   

I am cd 17, had two very faint lines on opk cd 12/13 which technically are negative and have had them before and not oved but its the best I got so pretending I have and covered relitively well with bms! Still opking though just to make sure dont get another bigger surge! Feeling very much like its yet another month of no ov but will find out soon I guess as if no more opk lines will get bloods friday (cd20). 

right best get sorted
dilly x


----------



## jenna201

jodilee just  a quick one for u, i was always told to test with opks in afternoon as thats when Lh is synthesised in your urine so wouldn't always show up in the morning, i always do mine second wee of the day which i hold for between 4-5 hours which is usually between 1-2pm and dint drink anything in that time and  if i cant then i just drink as little as possible so that my urine is more concentrated.since i have done this method i have always detected my surge whereas before when i did them wrong i never once got a positive opk.Its worth a shot hun as it seems you have all the symptoms of ovulation pain without the pos opk.good luck! x


----------



## Dilee-99

Jenna
I know everywhere you read about not using first urine as its synthersized later in day which I now do both am and pm but my persona instructions say must be first urine? anyone know what cbfm says? why do they say this when its not the most accurate time? anyone know?
dilly


----------



## jenna201

If your persona says first urine in the day then i guess thats what u must do but on my clearblue digi opks and on the net is always says best time is between 12-4pm so thats what i started doing and i have detected it every time and i chart my temps which them confirm ovulation has happened when i got my pos opk.

I think the cbfm detects 2 hormones instead of just the lh that the opks test for so maybe thats why its different but not 100% on that.

xx


----------



## Shellebell

If you are using the persona or the clearblue monitors they are both with morning urine, because they are monitoring the whole cycle   
Any other test sticks are in the afternoon because they are detecting the surge


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks shellbell but I still dont get it, persona and cbfm only ask for 8 test sticks so they are *not monitoring your urine during the whole cycle* and if lh is later in the day then then surely thats when it should detect it.The only difference being they know what cycle day you are on and how long your cycle is but I reckon the morning urine is just because it keeps it simple for people to remember but people like us do it way too many times to miss anything anyway lol!

I have not oved to my knowledge since ds so I guess I am just getting excited at the prospect of maybe getting a positive opk  Of course we are also fortunate to be having bloods which confirms ovulation anyway.

I am not monitoring temps as I rarely get the required sleep and forget before I jump out of bed to get ds or go loo! Might give it a go next cycle though x

dilly


----------



## Kaz1979

Having a bad day today feel really deflated. 2nd cycle of clomid, ovulated with it last cycle. Day 21 bloods this cycle 2!!!!!!!! Which means i didnt ovulate. Had a feeling a didnt as felt fine
. and last month i felt awful when i ovulated. I cant believe it worked last mth and hasnt this month. Advised to up clomid to 100mg next cycle so im gonna feel even worse! 

Why cant my body do what its supposed even with clomid! Wendy i really feel for you especially now with your rubella too. 

Everyone else hope you doing ok.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi kaz I'm really sorry to hear that you didn't ovulate. It's rubbish isn't it. I get my blood test result back tomorrow to see if I ovulated. I have a feeling it's going to be low  because my temp hasn't confirmed ovulation. Before I took clomid my temps showed ovulation but since taking clomid my temps have gone abit abnormal. Not sure if clomid interfers. I know where your coming from about your body aswell as I feel the same. I always think why me? Why can't my body be normal?! 
Not sure if this helps but I'm currently taking 150mg and I don't feel any worse I just had crazy dreams from cd5 to cd13  not sure what that's all about!!! xxx


----------



## smcwales

feeling really down I got my day21 result back it was only 18!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Smcwales so sorry to hear your results aswell  I get mine tomorrow x


----------



## marie123

hey everyone  
for all those feeling low today   and stay positive  .  It is so frustrating that our bodies make thigs so difficult when others seem to have no problem at all. 
smcwales anything over 15 shows you ovulated as I understand it, could you have ovulated earlier than you thought? 

Dilly my cbfm asked for 20 sticks the first month and its looking like it wants 10 this month. it does say the first wee of the day, i haven't got the perserverance for temperature monitoring but might have to start.  As for what changed DH just decided it was time for more committment (a big thing for a committment phobe ) Like you I really wanted to be engaged whilst he didn't think it was necessary.  Totally surprised me when he did as I had totally given up on the idea.  I have just asked DH what changed and he said "I had a moment of insanity" (very helpful!!!) all I can say is keep relaxed about it it was when I stopped mentioning it that he popped the question. 

Mothpop can't imagine having to commute and factor that in too hope you are lucky soon.

Thanks buttoneyes PM went well  

Hi Nettie, are you feeling any better yet?

 to everyone else


----------



## Dilee-99

marie - thanks for the advice hehe, I try to chill about it these days but every now and then I still lose control and blurt it all out   

As for the bloods mine are always o.something even with clomid so anything above 1 is a start. Dont know if it helps but my level was only 21 7 days post ovulation when I was pregnant and had my healthy boy so perhaps if like me you are very low 21 is high even though I know many clinics like it over 25 or 30m/mol!
dilly
p.s cd 17 (i think) and my boobs really hurt but this happens even when I dont ov............. I hope I have though.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

For all those who got low blood yesterday, stay strong and   it will happen for you!    

AFM.. i have nothing to report yet. Just having plenty of BMS which is always good!! And im due my CD21 bloods next Friday, but apart from that nothing! 
Will be back on later on to spy on you all  
 to you all xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All

I just wanted to add - even though your dr prescribes you a higher dose, ie 50mg > 100mg. 

It doesn't make you feel any worse. I thought that, however you learn to cope. The first couple of months on clomid, your body is going to take time to get used to it. 

My DH knows now when to stay away from me! X


----------



## Rosey78

Morning lovely ladies
Hope you all ok
Sorry for thosecof you that have had rubbish day 21prog levels. I was the same- took a fewxmonths of tinkering to get it right with me. 1st month increased to 100mg we got lucky.......sadly just in wrong place!
Those of u in 2ww.......good luck.
Those waiting to ovulate......happy baby dancing.
I use cbfm and find it brilliant-takes away the guess work. Gave up temping after two months as found it really stressfull as i had dips all over the place. Also never have 3hrs solid sleep so was unsure how reliable it was??
Jena hope u doing ok chick?? Maybe we can plan to meet towards end Aug in London?? Anyone else who lives in area do let us know......we can have proper crazy clomid chat lol.
Afm Doing ok. Still bit sore and slightest bit of activity tires me out. Back to work Mon but going to gp to ask if he will do ne note for 2weeks phased return to wotk in case im still as tired. Quite frustraying got to wait 3months before we can ttc again but gona take opportunity to get fit, start yoga and hopefully loose some weight.
As always love and babydust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Ps Apologies for dreadful spelling on stupid touch screen phone.
Xxxxx


----------



## KateF

Morning ladies

Sorry to hear about the low blood results some of you have had, FX next time will be better.  I expected clomid to be this miracle drug that would straightaway give me a 28 day cycle with O on day 14, but not so far.  First month I O'd on day 19/20 and this month it was day 18/19.

6dpo for me today and this 2WW is KILLING me.  Why don't I ever learn not to analyse every single little twinge/symptom?!  Going for bloods tomorrow so hoping I get a higher result this month.

As for the difference when increasing from 50mg to 100mg, the only thing different is that my skin has erupted in spots this month, and I never get spots!  The hot flushes have been exactly the same with the higher dose. 

Happy days all!

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi rosey. I'm glad to hear you are getting better. I would get another note if your not feeling 100%.

Afm had my blood test back and my progesterone was 40.4  so I'm pleased with that. They said there not sure if that was at it's peak or whether that was when it was rising or dipping but I definitely ovulated. So I'm to carry on taking 150mg but I don't need any further scans or blood tests xxxx


----------



## JenniferH1986

Afternoon everyone! 

I forgot to come back and check this thread, sorry to those who are feeling down and had low bloods. 

I'm on day 11 and have ovulation pains, before Clomid I didn't ovulate until about day 16 so this is odd for me. I've not really enjoyed my first month of Clomid, the side effects aren't pleasant are they? 

x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi all... hope you all had a good day! 

JenniferH... no the side effects on Clomid are not nice, and the ov pains is awful. But it will all be worth it in the end! Hope you start to feel better soon hunni  

Sweetcheeks.. thats great that your prog is 40.4 hun, at least you now know you have ov'd!!! GL i'l keep everything crossed for you!  

KateF... hahaha im the same every little twinge on the 2ww and we start to conspire what it could be!? Its only natural,   good luck hun, iv got everything crossed for you too  

AFM.. i am due to ovulate in 2 days and i have just started getting ov pains, they are KILLING me!!! And my tummy is all swollen. Does anyone else get that? Will keep up with the BMS for another week,   which will be great! I really hope we get loads of BFP's this month and next month, lets have another baby boom ladies, good luck to each and every one of you


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicste. Thankyou Hun. I really hope it works this month but I'm not holding my breath I'm not that lucky!!!! Hope your pains ease off very soon. I had bad cramps this month during ovulation. Let's hope it's all worth it xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Kaz, Smcwales    hope it works next time for you

Marie glad to hear PM went well  

Dilly, Marie, everyone else who has been with OH's for a long time- it's lovely to see that so many people have stayed strong as a couple as I was led to believe that this journey destroys a lot of relationships, which made me feel sad.

AFM, AF due in 3 days, had brown discharge this morning (sorry tmi) so I'm guessing it's on its way, but it's frustrating because last couple of months I haven't had any spotting or anything of that sort. Nevermind, one more dose of crazy clomid then I'll be twiddling my thumbs for the IVF wait.


----------



## Dilee-99

button
Lets hope its implantation or old blood and you get BFP! It is hard but as a couple we have had a long time with no children which in some ways has helped plus we have been quite supportive of eachother and not really blamed eachother as with first time round infertility was both of us but now its just me    We def have a few sticky words on clomid mainly my fault but I try not behave and he tries to let it go! We are so lucky now and it really helps that we have a child already and we focus alot on him/his needs etc so dont have so much thinking time.
love to all
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies..

Just to let you know, I have to go into hospital for a emergency scan today as i have severe abdominal pains and bloating, i have been in agony since yesterday, and i rang my gynae and he has asked me to get down to the hospital for 12pm. He said it sounds like a cyst or my ovaries have gone into shock and enlarged.. im very upset   all i want to do is have a baby! 

I will let you all know how i get on. Hopefully it is nothing, and just some nice juicy eggs waiting to be released? But my gynae is quite worried

Hope the rest of you are all ok,   to all xxx


----------



## KateF

Vicnste so sorry to hear you're in so much pain and are so worried.  FX'd it's just v strong ovulation pains, but let us know how you get on.  Life is so unfair sometimes.

Kate x


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

Sweetcheeks your progesterone of 40.4 is brilliant, def shows u ovulated and i pray that you get lucky this month, will keep everything crossed for u for OTD xx

vicnste i hope its nothing serious, it is better to be checked out tho just in case, keep us informed hun and hope everything goes ok, will be thinking of you xx

buttoneyes hope that it not af on way but if it is wish u all the best for your last cycle of clomid and hope that u dont have to go down the IVF road xx

jennifer good luck for BMS this cycle too, as rubbish as the side effects are this is the fun bit of our cycles so enjoy it and i hope it brings u a BFP in a couple of weeks xx

kateF wishing u lots of luck in your 2ww, hope it passes quickly for u and that it results in a BFP xx

dilly i will keep my fingers crossed that you have ov'd this month and hope it results in a BFP xx

As for me i am on cycle day 14 of my first natural cycle since November and i have to say the break is doing me the world of good.getting much better sleep as no hot flushes and me and BF are getting on great and he has noticed the change in me as i am not short tempered or moody like when on clomid so thats all good.I started metformin again on monday and may have increased my dose too quick as have been feeling dodgy since i woke up and have now been sick so going to reduce it bk and maybe try to increase it next week.I got my letter for the ivf specialist thru yesterday too which i am excited about, its on the 1st september so that gives me something to look forward to whilst i wait for the m/c clinic letter.


----------



## smcwales

vic so sorry to hear you are in pain I hope it is something simple and they sort you out then and there 

I saw my gp yesterday to ask about cyclogest.  she flat out said no.  She also told me that I Ovulate 14 days before my period starts thats how we work and it has worked for millions of years!!!!.  I told her that I didn't and I had been using OPK's which show I O 7-10days before I get my period.  I felt like slapping her she was so patronising.  I don't know what to do.  I think I am just going to wait it out I am on CD 5 today and the 3rd clomid tablet.  If it doesn't work this month I am skipping next month as I do not then want to get my period while I am away on holiday as I am so sick when it comes damn you endo!


----------



## angel star

smcwales, I can't believe your GP - actually I can as some of them just don't get it. Do you chart your cycles? If not then I would start and then take evidence to a different doctor and show them. With Napro if your luteal phase was like that I am sure you would get cyclogest but Napro is not for everyone  .

Jenna, glas to hear you are feeling the benefits of your break.xx

vicnste, hope you're ok  and whatever is causing the pain they can sort for you. xx

Rosey  . Take as much time off as you need. Don't rush back to work. xx

To all the rest of you lovely ladies, keep going, we will all get there in the end one way or another.


----------



## buttoneyes

Vicnste - hope you are okay it's definitely better to get these things checked out  

Dilly, Jenna - Unfortunately AF has arrived early so am not best pleased but as it's now six week hols I think I'll be more relaxed for this last round- who knows, it might happen because I'm looking forward to not taking it anymore ! 

Jenna glad to hear you have a little something to look forward to , hope you are okay 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend filled with sunshine


----------



## floofymad

Buttoneyes - sorry AF arrived early. Hopefully the 6 weeks off will do the trick! I'm hoping for the same.   

Vic - how are you? What did the scan show?... Hope you're ok   

SMCwales - sorry what an a** your doctor is. They think they know everything! I can categorically say I know than 90% of the doctors I talk to. 
Any way you could get a second opinion?.... 

Jenna - sorry you've been sick hun. Hope it settles down. Good news about your Sept appt! 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, I'm just on CD22 or something and awaiting AF next week, then onto final cycle of clomid and then IVF waiting list. 
Don't want to tempt fate, but I NEVER have any feeling in my nipples or boobies, but I have a slight tenderness at the moment....  

Floof x


----------



## Kaz1979

Thanks for your support ladies. It really has helped. Feeling better now.

Kaz x


----------



## angel star

Buttoneyes, sorry AF arrived  . Have a lovely 6 weeks off. 

Floofy, you have a great holiday too and   this is your turn.

To all the rest of you working in schools have a good break and hope the weather improves.

Sorry I don't seem to be able to keep up as well at the moment - probably due to my break from clomid and the fact there are so many of us. AFM nothing to report. Still losing weight 10.5lb in 6 weeks so I'm very happy. I'm hoping that after another couple of AF I may be able to start again - we'll see where the weight is. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies.

Hope you are all ok.

The hospital scanned me and took some blood, the scan showed that i have a enlarged ovary on the left and that is why i am getting so much pain, it has lots of follicles around it also, so they gave me some paracetamol and advised me to go home and rest and the pain should start to go away in a few days! My bloods cam back ok too, so im really pleased that it was nothing serious!

Thanks for all your nice messages!   xxx


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks Floof,   it works for us both !

Thanks Angelstar , well done on the weight loss you are doing really well !

Vicnste, Really glad to hear everything is okay xx


----------



## jenna201

vicnste i am soooo pleased it is nothing serious and that u can still make the most of this month. wishing u all the best and try to get some rest and hopefully the pain dies down once u ovulate xx


----------



## floofymad

Vic, glad you're ok.   

Schools out for the summer! Yippee!


----------



## Dilee-99

Evening
just a quicky to say glad all ok visc

cd20 here had bloods done, feel really crap,migrane,sweating loads,cramps and back pain and spotting,love to think its implantation but not holding out much hope x
dilly


----------



## marie123

not been on for a couple of days so had lots to read! so glad that all is ok Vicste and hope that the pain goes away very soon! 
Floof and button eyes I agree yay schools out for summer   when we go back in September it will be to hand in our maternity dates!!!  also  Floof fx your pains are what you are hoping for  

Dilly good luck with the chillin regarding the DB to DH thingy! FX it is implantation you are feeling.

Jenna its lovely to hear the break is doing you and DH good!

Rosey take your time returning to worka nd make sure you go at your pace and not theirs .

Angel star you have done so well in six weeks.  Can i be really thick and ask what Napro is ? 

Smcwales sorry you gp is being difficult, is there another one you can see? I agree with angel star take your evidence with you. 

Afm I have survived my first month on clomid (a few tears but no other side effects so not sure how effecctive it was) I hav ov'd yesterday according to cbfm so will go for bloods on friday.  so I guess 1 more bms and then its on to  my first clomid 2ww.  The other bit of news is that my consultant has cancelled my appointment which I have waited for since May!! really dissappointed as I just want to know whether or not they will support me if i need further treatment , although as always am staying positive that clomid will be successful.

Also thankyou to everyone on here you are all so supportive and this thread had helped me to be far more positive about the whole thing than I have ever been! 

babydust and   to all


----------



## jessamine

Hi, hope you don't mind my dropping in like this.  

I have been trying to conceive, wish assistance, for the last 4 -5 years.  I had 3 months of clomid prior to IVF then 4 full rounds of IVF, one being DE because my eggs appeared to always arrest although were always of good quality.  The DE IVF gave me larger embie but still BFN.  I had sever endo (and a few large cysts) which has now all been removed along with my left tube and ovary.  My consultant felt that the endo had probably affected the quality of my eggs but that now it has all been removed I could have a chance to conceive naturally.  I have now been put on 6 months of clomid to boost things but I can already feel my hopes getting up. I have just had my bloods done, day 25 as I can be anything from 30 -40 days so am praying that I did ovulate and that this month will result in success.  I don't think I have had any side effects apart from possibly a few more spots and slight back ache and I wouldn't have a clue how to tell myself when I ovulate   as I don't think I get ovulation pain.

My question is this, am I kidding myself that this could work?  I am 37 and have never had a sniff of a BFP.  I have tried to find successful stories with a history like mine but we are all unique in this game, that is why we are all special   

Anyway, thanks for letting me get this off my chest and good luck to you all.


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi jessamine

Welcome to the thread! 

Sounds like you've been through the mill! Do you measure your temps? That way charting them could help to tell when you ov.


AFM- has anyone suffered from ov sickness? I think I am 1 / 2 days off of ov and feel really sick. I read somewhere the increase in progesterone in your body can do this. Has anyone else had it?

Love to all. X


----------



## floofymad

Hi.

Lozza - sorry I haven't had ov sickness before. Hope you feel better soon  

Jessamine - welcome - fingers crossed clomid works for you. I've got endo too, but had second op to remove it in April. On last cycle of clomid before IVF waiting list.
I think it's good that you're positive. There's no reason why it couldn't work for you    

Hi to everyone else...
I'm off to Norfolk tomorrow but will try to keep up on my phone. Really want this to be our turn this month but don't think it will be. 

Floof x


----------



## Dilee-99

Well cramps are today bad enough to take pain killers and spotting is now just enough for a sanitary towel and on wiping..... Do I take this as my af and start clomid again?m I am only cd22, will get cd21 bloods back tom!
dilly


----------



## Jane2011

Ladies,  long time no speak! I've been checking In from time to time but not written anything for a while. We're now on the waiting list for IVF but in the meantime we are going to try iui. I've got my jab training later so will start stimming for the next 10-12 days then have the iui done! I'm absolutely bricking it as I'm terrified of needles but hoping this will help me overcome my fear. 

Hoping to see some BFPs soon on here x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls, 

I've been over on 2ww.... still waiting for AF though tests were negative    
Dilly -Im in a similar position with symptoms so calling clinic today to see if I should start next cycle of clomid.
Smcwales - I asked GP about cyclogest too and they also said no - (clininc would have to reccommend it) not sure if its a funding issue or something else...? 
Rosey - Id be up for a meet up end of August  
Good luck to everyone waiting   
xKx


----------



## SarLiv

Dilly - sorry i may have missed this but do you know your have ovulated yet?  i had ovulation spotting the month i got my bFP - lasted a few days and was obvious - it was day or so before OV.  could your spotting be this?

Jane - good luck with the IUI please let us know how you are getting on with it!

Jessamine - welcome - we had not been trying as long as you (about 20m) but i had endo and it was removed and consultant felt the endo had seriously impaired my egg quality.  I then took clomid and also cyclogest (progesterone support) and conceived second month but i did not have a sniff of a BFP prior to that in those 20m (and actually probably the year or so before that when we are not using protection but not trying).  So hopefully clomid will do the trick for you.  i used the clearblue digital OPK's to tell when i ovulated, i also found i had some spotting on clomid at OV time too - would recommend the digital OPK's as takes away the need to try and guess what the lines on the OPK tests are showing!!  i used the clearblue fertility monitor too but it never worked for me and i did not get a positive tests although i would get positive digital OPK's.    i also charted my temperature to be sure i ovulated (although this is a bit addictive when TTC!)

Marie - keep positive, this next month on clomid could really be your month and you wont need that cons appointment anyway!

SMC and Katie - i think the thing with cyclogest is that it is so expensive and doctors just dont get the whole luteal phase thing, my consultant said it was the first thing she always tried - i did 2m cyclogest which completely worked in terms of stopping the spotting before AF and lengthening my luteal phase but i did not conceive - i needed the help to make ov stronger and better quality with clomid and then the support the cyclogest gave me.  i would ask your consultants privately, or i know someone on here (cant think who sorry) printed off lots of info on luteal phases and cyclogest etc and went back to their GP and demanded it and as i said before offer to pay yourself and have a private subsciption - i would say, i want to try it and it wont harm you in any way at all so i dont see why they cant do it.
S x


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Jane _ you're similar to us.  We're getting put on ivf waiting list in 2 weeks but consultant won't let us try iui in meantime.  Going to question that decision when we see him though.  
Kitty,  sorry your tests are negative.  
Dilly how long are your cycles normally? X


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
Well I phoned the clinic for day 21 bloods and they were 3.1 which is highest I have known them to be so something happened I guess! Quite convinced its af as heavier each day (need saniatry wear now) but still light in terms of my usual periods, cramps pretty bad and my boobs been tender for last 5 days as well as the normal pre menstrual symptoms in the most severe form like a raging temper. 
My cycles are usually very long without clomid and I often need provera to make me bleed but with clomid usually around 28 days. I have had breakthgrough bleeding with clomid before and ignored it and waitied to cd 28 to test then ended up needing provera to do next cycle.

OPK's say I didnt ov which is not unusual and stupidly I havent done them for last 3 days! I have phoned clinic who will ring back tell me whether to take clomid today. Think they will just be gur=esiing like me really .
dilly


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies

SMC &Katie i had problems getting cyclogest from my gp, he said he could only re prescribe it but not issue the first prescription as it had to be my consultant who was saying no due to me having a 14 day luteal phase. I was however having low progesterone in my pregnancies before i miscarried so i went online and printed off a lot of information and with the help of angel star got all the info i needed and took it to another consultant in the hospital i was being treated at and i finally got it, now my gp will repeat my prescriptions and i get them on the nhs so it is worth diggin in your heals and making a fuss.xx

floofy hope the ivf waiting list isnt too long for you hun xx

kitty i am sorry that your tests have come out negative   xx

jane wishing u lots of luck for the IUI and hope that does the trick for u so that you dont have to go down the ivf route xx

swarliv hope u are well hun xx

dilly have you not  called your consultant? i always had to if i had irregular bleeding which sounds the case for you as this is so short in your cycle unless u have a problem with luteal phase also? when i had a bleed at day 19 of my cycle i was told not to take my clomid as it wasnt a proper AF.I would double check with ur consultant what they want you to do to be on the safe side xx

lozza i cant say that i have ever suffered sickness during ov but i dont get no symptoms, no pains, no EW discharge that they talk about, the only way i know if from pos ov test then a temp shift.worth looking up online tho as everyone reacts differently xx

jessamine welcome to the thread, if you want to know when u ovulate the opks and charting temps are the best way but it does get very addictive lol, lots of people just use the opks but i was always worried that i could get a pos test but then not actually ovulate for one reason or another so always did my temps which would show ovulation occured.Sorry u have been thru the mill a bit but fingers crossed this can work for you, if u do the tests and know when u ovulate u stand a much higher chance of falling pregnant so would recommend them, i also use clearblue digi opks so i dont have to analyse lines xx

rosey hope ur ok chick and getting better, still thinking of ya   xx


hello to anyone i have missed 

AFM i checked with opks to see if i would ovulate naturally this cycle without clomid but no sign of a pos test yet, day 18 now which means i am gonna have a very long cycle but i have felt so much better in myself from having this break and may even wait till september to try again.It was my birthday yesterday so had lots of family round for a bbq as was lovely and hot and i was actually able to have a few alcoholic drinks which was really nice as i dont drink when having treatment which has been a while.
Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## JenniferH1986

Morning girls, sorry I haven't had chance to catch up will do later but I need some reassurance. It's day 16 I have really bad OV pains which I expected but I'm also feeling dizzy, sick and my muscles are really aching. I can only walk very slowly. Is this normal?


----------



## Dilee-99

Jenna
I dont usually have a prob with luteal phase but I dont ov so one could say I dont have a luteal phase as such! I am awaiting clinic to ring but wouldnt be surprised if they dont call so it will end up being a decision for me to make tonight! 

oh well I really dont know what is going on but its a lovely day again 
dilly


----------



## jenna201

Dilly,

it sucks to be put in that position and risk either wasting a month by takin it incorrectly and not getting the result your after or possibly taking it at the right time and it working, hopefully the bleeding gets heavier and then u will know it is def your period but i do have to say that my Af was different every month on clomid, some lasted 2 days, some between 5-7 and it was light and heavy so i couldnt tell what was normal or not.
I am pleased that your progesterone is increasing, i know its not in the ovulation bracket but i remember how disheartned i was when my results would come back at 1.5 or under.
What dose of clomid are you on at the moment? maybe your consultant will increase it for you? xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

JenniferH... hey hun, so sorry you have bad ov pains! I went to the hospital last Thursday for a emergency scan as i was having the exact same symptoms as you and i rang my cons and he told me to get there immediately, i was fine i just had a enlarged ovary. If i were you i would give your cons a ring and see what they advise you to do... but im sure you will be fine sweetie  

AFM... well im feeling much better thank god, those pains were horrendous! I have finally ov'd now and am now in my 2ww, i dont think we would have done enough this month as we only managed to have BMS 3 days in total over the last week?

Hope the rest of you are ok xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Jenna
thanks for your thoughts hun

Its really difficult as since my laser etc done in april my periods have really changed and have been light. I am and have been on 100mg for previous 4 cycles and now these 3 and my cons has never suggested increasing up to 150mg and although I havent asked her I get the impression she does not intend to as she has mentioned either tamoxifen or injections after these 3 cycles but I am all for increasing before giving up on clomid so will be discussing it perhaps if no ov on next cycle.

I was quite pleased with 3.1 as only had 0.9 at highest except the month I did concieve so thats somet!
dilly


----------



## angel star

Jenna, belated happy birthday wishes for you yesterday   - glad the weather was lovely for you. My birthday was last Monday and the weather was pants   xx

Dilly, if the clinic doesn't call you phone them. I know how many times I have agonised over decisions. xx

vicnste, you don't worry about not doing enough - sounds you have done fine. Remember the   can live for up to 5 days. xx 

Jennifer, can't really help you with the reassurance of your symptoms but if you are worried call your clinic or whoever prescribed your clomid. Hope they pass soon. xx

marie, Napro is short for Naprotechnology. Difficult to explain quickly but if you google you will find info. It's not very widely used in the UK, it's big in Ireland and originates from the US. It uses a woman's observation of her cervical mucus throughout the cycle to identify problems and have bloods for oestrodiol and progesterone taken on treatment cycles and also assist couples in identifying their optimum time to conceive in any given cycle. If problems are identified then they prescribe drugs to assist in conception and maintain a pregnancy but that's where they stop. I know I do not want another IVF/ICSI cycle for personal reasons so after 2 natural BFP with both miscarrying I wanted some answers. They will not take on couples if the woman has blocked tubes or the man has a really poor sperm analysis (and I mean at the really low end). Hope that helps? xx

Hello and   to everyone. Enjoy the lovely weather. I'm off to my mum's with DS for a few days so will catch up with you all at the end of the week, but I'm struggling to keep up with you all at the moment, probably because I'm taking a back seat not actually taking the clomid at the moment. xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Hey just dropping in to ask a quick question, so sorry for lack of personals.

Has anyone else had really bad anger issues? Last night DH borrowed a book of mine to read in the bath then chucked it on the floor in a puddle so it was soaking . My response was to grab one of his books and throw that in the bath. And a couple of weeks ago I smashed my favourite mug while having an argument.

I'm a bit scared of myself because I don't normally do things like that  

Can't wait to stop taking these tablets , I've had enough now.


----------



## Dilee-99

button - yep I have been awful for last week ish. Not been a huge effect before but I am so angry this cycle I am struggling.


----------



## Rosey78

Hello all,
Just a quickie.
Button Im probably the most laid back pertson you could ever wish to meet, no probelms with temper or anything.  Food mixer broke midst clomid once and I was so angry I threw the spoon and mixture everywhere.......................dh didnt know quite what to do as he said he has never seen me like that before.  I was furious and was also crying I was that angry!!!  Luckily only happened once, but I 110% believ it was the crazy clomind .
Love to everyone else.
Will set a date to meet end Aug soon xxxxxxx


----------



## jessamine

Hello and thanks for all the repies, I have to say a special thanks to sarliv as you have given me an extra glimmer of hope from the point of view of egg quality.  I think I shall have to look into the OPK's and temping as it will hopefully take the guesswork out a bit.  I am day 28 today so will phone tomorrow to see if my bloods are back from friday, I am hoping I have ov'd but as my cycle can go up to 38 even 40 days I hope I didn't miss the boat so to speak    my scan at day 18 showed it was at 20 so it must have gone over the next day or to.

Don't think I have had any anger issues rosey but DH may not agree   

You guys seem to know so much but I still keep learning, off to google luteal phase now!


----------



## JenniferH1986

Thank you all. I phoned the hospital and the consultants secretary made me an appointment for tomorrow afternoon but I feel fine now. The other symptoms were food poisoning  me and husband have been really poorly all day after doing burgers on the BBQ last night. 

Anyway OPK were positive and I'm currently keeping my womb warm haha! I'll go through the thread properly tomorrow when I'm on the computer. But I gave also had rage issues, I fell out with hubby and had a big row with on Friday because he was too tired for baby making!


----------



## Dilee-99

Just to update you all. Its af for me and clinic have advised to crack on with next round so bing bing here we go. Obviously confused and gutted I didnt ov and am not pg but in another way I feel like we are getting the chance to crack on without the second wk of 2ww. Just hope this was a blip to get af at cd21 and that is doesnt repeat itself!

love to all and hope those feeling iffy feel better
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Button... yep thats the crazy clomid up to its naughty tricks hun, i am like a mad woman on it   and sometimes it scares me because i feel like i am going to go crazy... literally! I feel really sorry for my DB when im on it as nothing he does is right and its weird because i know im being a right witch with him but i cannot stop it no matter what i do. One min he is getting shouted at the next i apologise and then i shout at him again 5 mins later! Does your DB get it? Is he supportive of you? Mine is and as long as he understands thats the main thing hun  

xx


----------



## KateF

Hi ladies

Sorry for being AWOL - been away camping for 4 days so trying to keep up with the chat is hard!  It was great to be away from home with distraction from the TWW.

Vicnste so glad your pains last week weren't anything too serious.  How are you feeling now?

Well, I'm 12dpo now and as usual fighting the urge to symptom spot.  My progesterone level was miles better this month - 59 at 5dpo.  Getting the odd twinge etc and my gums have bleeding when I brush my teeth but I've been here before so definitely not testing or getting excited yet.  The thing is, my temps have been on the low side this cycle.  Does anyone know if clomid can do that??  They are still above the coverline, but not as high as they normally are post-ovulation.

Hope you all had good weekends

Kate x


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks everyone, as awful as it sounds I'm glad I'm not the only one who goes nuts !

Vicnste- I scare DH when I flip because most of the time there is no build up/warning . For instance, a couple of months ago AF had just arrived and I was feeling low, DH asked if it had arrived then said "oh great you can clean the cats litter trays then" . I screamed at him "It's nice to know you're so happy I'm not pregnant" then I swore at him a lot and I could see he was quite frightened. After I have my blowouts (usually his fault) he apologises and says he knows it's these tablets but he wishes I would try to control my temper more.

I think the biggest problem is that he is one of these people who just say things before thinking, so he can't avoid saying things that trigger my anger. I do feel bad for what I do and I do apologise , but I make him apologise first because 9 times out of 10 it's his fault


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!

KateF... im feeling much better now thank you hun, it was all the follies making my ovary enlarged! I really hope you get a BFP sweetie, your symptoms sound good!! When are you going to test?  

Button...hahaha you sound just like me and my DB, its usually his fault too for my blowouts, but sometimes i can be a little too sensitive, i think its funny as there is nothing we can do about it, so they will just have to learn to live with it,  

AFM.. going for my CD21 bloods on Thursday im curious to find out what they are!? Not got any symptoms at all im 4dpo today and im actually learning to not symptom spot (sort of) ! haha

x


----------



## SarLiv

Katie - that sounds really positive although dont want to get your hopes up as i know what its like.  i can honestly say though that my temps were lower on clomid and also quite erratic even in the month i got the BFP.  they stayed over the coverline but much lower than non clomid months.  when are you testing?!! 

Dilly - glad you are starting a new cycyel - GOOD LUCK

Jessamine - my FSH level was 11.8 which shows diminished egg quality and reserve.  i also had a progesterone problem where it would rise and fall erratically in the luteal phase (days from OV to AF) and as a result my AF would come early or i would have spotting from about 5 dpo ish.  cyclogest (progesterone) solved the progesterone/spotting issue but clomid solved the egg quality issue.  keeping everything crossed it works for you.  i think on clomid you really have to use OPK's or some kind of ovulatation detector (if you know how to naturally detect OV obvioulsy thats fine too) unless you are happy to do the deed every other day over your whole cycle.  it would be a shame to miss the fertile period while on clomid.


Vic - hope your bloods are good

Good luck to all

S


----------



## JenniferH1986

If you don't ovulate on day 14 (I OV'd day 16) do you still go for the blood test on day 21 or 7 days after OV?


----------



## Kaz1979

Evening girls im just waiting for AF to arrive now cd32, which isnt that bad for me but i was only 28 days last mth on clomid. But nowing i didnt ovulate this cycle
im not surprised im late! 

Just carry on waiting then i supopose! 

Kaz xxx


----------



## floofymad

Jennifer - always go 7 days past Ov..

Kaz - hope AF shows up soon for you! 

Hi to everyone else.

I'm going to ring tomorrow and get results of 21 day bloods. Got horrible AF cramps so know we haven't done it this cycle. Witch is due Thurs.
Floof x


----------



## Kaz1979

Floofy hope ur results are good xxxxx


----------



## jessamine

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Well the clinic confirmed that I had ovulated but also that they are going to up my dose of clomid to 3 tablets next time.  As much as I am hoping there won't be a next time I am feeling like AF is on her way.  I am day 29 which would be unusal for me as I am usually 32 -38 days so I guess the clomid sort of regulates you.

sarliv thanks again for the info, maybe I should ask about having cyclogest too.  My FSH was 6.3 and AMH 11 which I think is ok but who knows in this game.

Sorry I can't keep up with personals but good luck everyone.


----------



## JenniferH1986

Thank you floofy that's good because Saturday is day 21 and blood clinic is shut! Good luck for your results x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi everyone  

Dilly, I'm starting new cycle too (CD2 for me...)  will be keeping fingers and everything else crossed    xx
Floof, Jen and everyone else, wishing you lots of luck at your various stages 

Kxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Dilly and kitty p I'm also on cd2 today so that will be nice to cross check notes with eachother  xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

great    cycle buddies    we can compare


----------



## floofymad

Afternoon all,

Got 21 day progesterone results. 143! Shame none of those eggies have fertilised... Bad AF cramps today. 

Gosh it's quiet on here!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies

Floofy... wow thats a great result hun!! Hopefully your pains are not your AF,  

AFM.. im going for my CD21 bloods tomorrow, and i have noticed today that my CM is very thick white and gunky its horrible. Iv not had it like that in ages!? Gosh its so warm in work today i feel like im going to melt away, its awful.
x


----------



## KatieF

Hi All

Well, no testing for me sadly as AF has reared her ugly head.  So glad I didn't get carried away with the 'symptom' spotting in the end...  

Weirdly, I don't feel as upset as I normally do - guess it may be because I have at long last had a 'normal' cycle - 30 days rather than my normal 45+ so I do at least have hope that something might happen.....  it still sucks though, and I seem to be receiving pregnancy announcements daily at the moment  .  I have to keep reminding myself that I am blessed to have my beautiful daughter and after the health problems she had early on it is great to have her happy and healthy.

So, clomid round 3 here I come....

Hope the rest of you ladies are having good days today

Kate x


----------



## Leanne2610

Hi all,

I hope u don't mind me adding to this thread. I am a newbie  

Been ttc for 18 months had the dye test and nothing found, they say It is borderline whether I ovulate naturally but I have done ovulation tests before and had positive results??.

They have now put me on clomid and I got BFN on my first cycle, but was 2 days late which made me believe I could be pregnant as I am very regular. I finished my second cycle last Sunday but I  worried as everyone is commenting on hormone levels and follicle sizes. I have had 1 day 21 blood test with no results back. I rang my gp who said they have not got blood results back and the consulant secretary said they don't give out blood results over the phone. They said if there is anything to tell they would have written to me? 

My dp is very supportive but I feel like I have been left to myself and that's why I am looking for comfort from others as I feel alone and isolated.

Sorry to ramble on, I hope I make sense x


----------



## floofymad

Hi Leanne,
Welcome to the thread.  

Where did you get your 21 day bloods done?... Was it with your consultant or GP?.. Either way they should give you the results. It's your right to have them! 

floof x


----------



## Leanne2610

Thanks for the reply floof, 

I had them done with consultant at local hospital, I rang today and they said they don't give results out and I will receive  a letter if any doses need altering.

The reason I am concerned is I have initial bloods taken in march and was not until an appointment in June that I found out my levels were borderline. At the initial consultation they said they would contact me if my levels were low, it didn't happen then so I am not convinced it will this time? 

X


----------



## floofymad

Ah, I'm not sure then Leanne. I ring and ask for mine, and they don't mind giving me them. I'm not sure they're allowed to withhold them from you, 
but not 100%. How long till your next appt?...


----------



## Leanne2610

My next appointment is not until  

I am going to use ovulation sticks to check each month.

I hope your pains are not signs of your AF  

X


----------



## kitty.p

Dilly and Sweetcheeks  - hooray      xxx

Hi Leanne   and fingers crossed for you Floof   

Kitty x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,
not been on for a couple of days so lots to read and catch up on.
Funny you should be discussing anger issues DH and i have argued (very unlike us!) a few times this month so maybe I am struggling with my temper gonna try and be ultra nice now to make up for it.  Am almost a week into 2ww.  

Thanks Angel star that was really interesting will be googling it! oh and a belated 

Jenna   glad you had a nice time.

Dilly and Katie hope this round is your lucky one!

Floofy those levels were great!!

Leanne I am pretty sure that it is your right to see any notes they have for you, but you might need to be a bit assertive.  Welcome to the thread.

laptop battery going so hi to anyone i have missed and   to all x


----------



## Dilee-99

Just catching up quickly and no time but hi Leanne and you need to sort out getting your blood results each month to keep you sane    personally it helps me to know in my case I Have not ovd at cd21 so that I know end of cylce is a bfn and dont keep my hopes up for whole 2ww.
dilly


----------



## paulamcd

Hi all!

I'm a newby on here and just wanted to stop by and say hello. I've got yet another hospital app on 30th Aug but they are starting me on Clomid for the first time.  After years of tests and ops I finally feel like i'm getting somewhere!  Its a bit scary though huh!?

Good luck to everyone! 

P x


----------



## buttoneyes

Morning  

Big welcome to the newbies !

KatieF , sorry AF arrived but glad to hear your cycles are better

Leanne, unfortunately clomid does affect your cycle length, this last time when AF arrived I was 3 days early, the time before I was a day late. In the end I had to tell myself I wouldn't get my hopes up until AF was a week late, which never happened. And as for feeling alone, you've come to the right place  

Floof those levels are fantastic ! 

AFM , took my last crazy tablet yesterday morning. Appointment with consultant is 10th August so I won't know if this cycle will have worked by then. The consultant said he will refer me for IVF which I felt okay about until I read about the governments cutbacks which are very close to home . I'm in South Yorkshire and apparently North Yorkshire and York are honouring their current list but not taking new patients, other places have reduced the cycles you can have. Thankfully though I go on holiday to Scotland two days after the appointment so I can try and calm myself down !

Hope everyone has a lovely day 
 to all 

xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi all,

Just popping by as snowed under at work.

I'm not being scanned or having bloods done this month as my Dr was satisfied last month that I was ov and my progestrone was high enough.
However, I am now on day 18 and my temp hasn't really dropped, and then risen to show ov' it's kinda been up and down. 
Do you think its worth me calling to see if they can do my bloods on cd21 to check if I ov'd? Or just give it a couple of weeks and chill out on this cycle? Help?!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi all, 

Just got to work after having my CD 21 bloods done, they said i will know the results by Monday ish, so will let you all know what they are! Also the nurse i saw was very very helpful she has gone through what we are all going through and she was on Clomid for 9 months which never worked for her so she had 3 cycles of IVF and conceived a little boy on the 3rd cycle and then she conceived naturally 9 months later, so it just goes to show that we will all get there in the end.
She has made me a appt to see my GP next Wed to get him to refer me for IUI, I am so pleased as it feels like i am moving another step forward, so im really looking forward to next Wednesday!! 

Hope you are all ok, i will try and so personals later on as quite busy at work at the mo,


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Vic - good luck with your results. 

Lozza - I'm sure you might just ov a little later?.... If last cycle was fine then I'm sure you will ov this cycle too. Sometimes clomid can make temps a little 
erratic. Keep the faith!

Button - I really hope they haven't cut the funding for you.   I'm just out of North Yorkshire, but my friend in NY had to pay privately as they 
weren't providing funding.

AFM, I'm still awaiting AF. Had bad cramps all day like yesterday, but nothing. A couple of hours ago, rushed to the loo, but only got cm. (sorry tmi)
Cramps have died down a little now, but boobs are sore at the sides, and feel all hot.  

Floof x


----------



## SarLiv

Floof maybe you should test - AF type cramps are also common in early pregnancy.  i dont want to get your hopes up but.......


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi 
Floof - what cd you on? all my early pg symptoms were exactly same as af due so   

lozza - I believe it is not good practice to be left cycling on clomid without any monitoring as they dont have a clue what ypur body is doing, whether you will have ov'ed again thus whether the clomid is doing its job! In my 9 cycles (altogether) I have only ov'd once so because you did last round does not mean you will this cycle. I would find some info on monitoring reccomendations and at least demand a cd21 test. I only have bloods but would like scans too   

vic - nice to have a supportive nurse who understands and can hopefully help guide your gp, hope you wont need it though as those results come back high as a kite.

everyone else big hi, sorry cant do all personals! 

dilly


----------



## buttoneyes

Floof, I'm trying to find out through a colleague what to expect, her friend had IVF at the place I'll be referred to so I've asked her to find out waiting time/cycles offered . Even if it's just one cycle I'll be grateful ! It would take me forever to save up if I had to pay- how much is it? 2 or 3 thousand a cycle or around that ?


----------



## jodilee

Hi ladies, 

I'm on my phone so haven't had chance to catch up properly but was just wondering how other peoples cycles are on clomi? Is each cycle fairly similar or completley different? I'm currently on cd 26 and by this point I have normally had some spotting and have really sore boobs but this time none of that! I had a 28 day cycle last month but am unsure how different each month normally is! Although I am also aware there is no normal on clomid!!!
Thanks xxx


----------



## KateF

Morning all

Well, CD3 for me now so started the clomid again last night which resulted in the most horrendous hot sweats in the middle of the night.  Just awful!  Really hope I don't need another 4 months of this...

Lozza, like you I'm not being monitored anymore as my progesterone level on the 100mg dosage was fine.  I O'd around CD18 last month and like you my temps have been a bit erratic.  I did get a temp spike after ovulation but then my temps were pretty low for the rest of the month, although still above my coverline.  The weird thing is that so far this cycle my temps haven't yet dropped below the line whereas they usually dip the day before AF arrives.  No idea what that's all about.

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi katef and lozza. I'm not getting scanned this month either or having bloods taken. My clinic seem to think I don't need to as my progesterone level was good this month and they think my last two cycles I have ovulated on both sides. Both my cycles have been 30days and I ov'd around cd15. Since taking clomid my temps have also been all over the place so decided not to take temp this month I'm just going to use opk and cbfm. I'm taking 150mg and on cycle 3. Today is cd 4. Good luck to the both of you xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Just took my 3rd day of clomid, 3 tablets and I'm feeling the effects slightly already  why does it have to be like this for us good people   xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Well, I waited all day yesterday for AF. Then went for reflexology. She didn't seem to think anything of the fact that AF hadn't turned up. AF cramps really intensified during the afternoon yesterday, but then weirdly they were
gone. I felt really hot too. Anyway, I woke up this morning and just thought I would take my temperature which was 36.7 (above the coverline for me)
so something told me to test. I did a tesco and two lines came up straight away. Eek. Then I decided to use one of the clearblue digitals I had, which said 
Pregnant 2-3 weeks.    Don't really know what to do tbh. Never thought this day would come. Quite worried about all the cramps I'm getting too.

Hope everyone's ok
Floof x


----------



## Rosey78

Woooo-hoooooo Floof,great news. I had af cramps with both my bfp. If you look on 2ww thread you will see they really common. Really pleased for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Jane2011

Floof, big congrats xx


----------



## Amy N

Floof- congrats! Honestly cramps are normal! I suffered with them until about 9weeks preg, and got myself worried, but its very common! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! If there is anything I can help with, feel free to ask away!! Xxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

well done floof you got a BFP! Had a feeling you might   , I too had af cramps/lower back pressure for about first 8 weeks and felt like af would turn up any day. I also had 3 or 4 small bleeds in first 12 weeks which ended up being nothing and are also very common so lots of          thinking. Relax as much as you can and enjoy this feeling   
dilly


----------



## jenna201

floof congratulations hun, so pleased for you, i also suffered cramps in my bfp's so it is totally normal. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star

Floof        . Congrats on your BFP. Wishing you a really happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond. Such great news to wake up to today - I bet you are so excited  . xx


----------



## Lozzaj83

Wow our first BFP this month! Congrats floof!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Congratulations floof that is great. Am really pleased for you xx


----------



## SarLiv

what fantastic news floofy i was hoping to log on and see that you had a BFP it all seemed so positive for you this week and i had a feeling you would get a positive - so pleased for you, it really is great!!  i had bad cramps and also really horrible back pain the first few weeks so those AF type cramps you have are totally normal as others have said!!


----------



## jessamine

Fantastic news Floof, really pleased for you.

Could someone give me an idea when the end of my 2ww should be (ish)  my cycles are pretty odd last few being 38, 41, 38, 36, 31 days.  I had a 20mm follie on day 18 and my bloods were done on day 25 which showed I had ovulated.  I did have a bit of lower back ache on the evening of day 19 so assume I might have ovulated that day but not certain.  I don't want to get my hopes up but don't want to keep wondering when to test either, any ideas


----------



## Dilee-99

Jess , You should test 14 days post ovulation at earliest, this would also be the day your period is due. so that would be cd33 at earliest if you ovd cd19.
dilly


----------



## buttoneyes

Congratulations Floof   that's awesome , so pleased for you xx

Sweetcheeks, sorry to hear you're feeling the effects already, I've asked myself that same question so many times and I have come to the conclusion that although it's incredibly painful at least when it does happen our babies will be the most loved and cared for babies in the world and we will cherish them even moore because we know just how special they are xxx we will get there


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for everyone's kind words. Not really sure how I feel. Still having cramps so trying to ignore them and keep a reality check.

Jess - I agree with Dilly. Test 14 days after you think you Ov'd...    

Floof x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Floof- which cycle are you on? And what level of mg?


----------



## Leanne2610

congratulations floof its fab news, i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

CONGRATULATIONS FLOOFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Im so so happy for you babes!! I knew this would be your month.

AFM.. iv had spotting today im now 8dpo, and iv got quite bad lower back ache, i am trying not to symptom spot but you know what its like hahaha. Anyway im just keeping positive and hoping for the best.

Good luck everyone else who is testing this soon, iv got my fingers crossed for everyone of you!! xxx
Speak to you all tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## birba

Floffy congrats!!! Sorry been absent but always check on this board! 
Cramps are normal I had them till week 9-10
Xxxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok, big Hugh everybody xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979

Congrats Floofy!! It really does help these BFPs!! I'm still waiting for AF. Now day 36, flipping hurry up! Although not looking forward to side effects again!! Have a weekend all, off to wedding Tom in light dress so she best not arrive then!


----------



## floofymad

Hi lozza,  I'm on second cycle of 100mg. Had 3 cycles of 50mg Dec to Mar then laparoscopy to remove endo again in April.  Saw fs again in may and he said to give 100mg a whirl before we went on ivf waiting list x


----------



## Hoping123

Floofy  - massive congratulations.  I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months.

A big hello to everybody else, I am still not on clomid so am just lurking but hope to call them around 11th or 12th (day 1) to be given the go ahead to start then. x


----------



## jessamine

Thanks for thoughts on when to test but I don't think I need to bother now.  Feel like AF is on her way and I am (tmi alert) having some brown discharge    day 34 today so I guess that pretty much ties in with things.  Hope she hurries up now so that I can start again, they will up my dose this time so fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All
Just a quickie
Dilly and Sweetcheeks my cycle buddies, how you feeling? I am getting alot of headaches and am very hot   
dilly


----------



## KateF

Congratulations Floofy!  So pleased for you.  I also had v bad cramps and back pain when pregnant with DD - think it went on for at least 8-10 weeks and I checked my pants every single time I went to the toilet until well past the 12 week mark!!!

CD5 for me so 3 days into my clomid dose for the month and the hot sweats have returned with a vengeance.  Hate it.  Weirdly though, my temps are STILL above last month's coverline....

Kate x


----------



## jenni01

Floofy and Mr Floofy!! 
Congratulation's to you both!!            
You must be on cloud nine hun! Well done! 

Hello to everyone else and stay positive!   

AFM: Waiting for AF to start so can take the crazy pill's again but other than that just shattered from work!

Have a good day everyone! 
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

Ha ha Jenni, you made me laugh!    Thanks very much  

KateF - yep, I'm doing the regular knicker checking etc!  


Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all.

How are you all today??

Im getting AF pains, i am now 10 dpo and i have had no more spotting, just lower tummy and back ache, feel like it is going to start any minute! Oh well never mind once it arrives at least i can start my next round of Clomid!

Snowed under at work at the mo so will talk to you all later on xxxxx

Floofy... if you dont mind me asking how many times did you BMS this month. I am on the exact same timing as you, i had 50mg from Dec to March and then 100mg from May till present, im on my 2nd round and awaiting AF on Thursday then onto my 3rd round of 100's xx


----------



## floofymad

vicnste said:


> Morning all.
> 
> How are you all today??
> 
> Im getting AF pains, i am now 10 dpo and i have had no more spotting, just lower tummy and back ache, feel like it is going to start any minute! Oh well never mind once it arrives at least i can start my next round of Clomid!
> 
> Snowed under at work at the mo so will talk to you all later on xxxxx
> 
> Floofy... if you dont mind me asking how many times did you BMS this month. I am on the exact same timing as you, i had 50mg from Dec to March and then 100mg from May till present, im on my 2nd round and awaiting AF on Thursday then onto my 3rd round of 100's xx


Hi Vic,
We didn't actually have BMS that much really. I think we started Day 10 (I had an episode of mild thrush so used a pessary before this) We did Day 10, 11, and then Day 13.
DH was saying we should have done Day 14 and 15, but we were really busy and tired. I decided not to 'do it' for the sake of it! 
Good luck to you Vic. Are you having your 21 day bloods this month?...

Floof x


----------



## Dilee-99

Vic - perhaps spotting was implantation   
Kate - Did you hpt test end of last cycle? odd for temp to stay up, was your period proper?

I have yet another migrane..... been pretty constant for a week now! otherwise just awaiting to start peeing on sticks, cd9 I think today!
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Floofy... had my bloods taken on Thursday so i should get the results tomorrow? What were yours like this month babe? I had BMS CD 10, 13 and 16 so i really doubt i covered it x


----------



## SarLiv

Vic with my son i had an implantation bleed at about 8/9 days and then nothing - i took a pg test 12dpo and got a positive - im keeping everything crossed for you.  it was my second month on 100mg i got a BFP and we just BD'd every other day over fertile time - but only about 3/4 times in total and not the day i got the positive OPK either - good luck!!!!!!


----------



## KateF

Dilly99 said:


> Kate - Did you hpt test end of last cycle? odd for temp to stay up, was your period proper?


Dilly, no I didn't test at the end of the cycle - AF came on suddenly and pretty heavy. It only lasted for 48 hrs though, then nothing for a couple of days and today (sorry...TMI), I have lots of bloody CM. All really strange. Temps aren't really high just hovering above last month's coverline.

Kate x


----------



## floofymad

vicnste said:


> Floofy... had my bloods taken on Thursday so i should get the results tomorrow? What were yours like this month babe? I had BMS CD 10, 13 and 16 so i really doubt i covered it x


Ok let us know what they are this month. Mine was 134 I think. You sound like you've got the important days covered! What day do you normally Ov? x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Floof ... i normally ov on CD15 hun, i know i did for sure this month as i was getting a scan on CD14 and she said it would be any time, and i would know as the pain would ease off which it did by the next day! x


----------



## JenniferH1986

Congratulations Floofy! Fab news, so pleased for you. Before I tested with my daughter I was convinced AF was going to start because of my cramps, I put off testing for 8 days because of them! 

I'm day 23 now and I've just had my bloods done (OV'd day 16) so hopefully I'll have the results soon. How long do they usually take?


----------



## jessamine

Hi girls, really need your advice.

I have just done a test and I have a faint line - nothing like this has ever happened to me before and I am unsure when I should test anyway as my cycle length varies but I was scanned on day 18 and my follie was 20mm so would have ovulated some time around then, I am now day 34.  Do I believe this? DH checked and said there was definitely a faint line, it was only a £3ish test by predictor so could it be unreliable, scared to get too excited.

I have had some brown discharge when I wipe for the last two days, nothing heavy, just there, my (.)(.)' have been tender and I have felt a heavyness low down in my pubic area which comes and goes also had some lower back ache on and off over the last few weeks.  Sorry to ask so much but what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## floofymad

Eek Jessamine, if there's a line then that's a good sign... Have you got any other tests you can use first thing in the morning?.... You'll get a better
and more accurate result then.


----------



## Dilee-99

sounds like a bfp to me jess, no reason you would get a false positive unless you left the test so long that it had an evaporation line! test again with first unrine of day and enjoy the results    

Kate - I would be tempted to test as bleeding in early pg is not uncommon and if af was unusually short it may just be worth checking x
 dilly


----------



## jessamine

Thanks for your replies Flooy and Dilly.  I only bought one test as I never expected a positive result and I don't think I can stand the stress of another test so I think I am going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see if they will find out for sure.  The line came up within the test period and is still there now, I am so scared of it all going wrong.       

Thanks


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Wow that's great news that sounds like a bfp to me. Good luck in the morning xx

I need some advice please ladies. It's cd7 today and my cm has started to get wet which is good but I forgot to take my clomid yesterday!!! And didn't remember till today so I only took it from days 2-5 instead of days 2-6. Do you think I've blown my chances this month

Dilly how is your cycle going? xxx


----------



## marie123

Big congrats Floofy I am  so pleased for you  and wish you a happy healthy 9 months!!! only just seen your news as i have been away for the weekend .

Jess wow that sounds positive my first test had a v faint line then i confirmed with a digital keep us posted.

Sweetcheeks I don't think you have blown it because the clomid you have taken will have raised your normal levels, what does the booklet say could you take it now ? hope you are well x 

afm 26dpo (normally a 32 cycle) cramps last week but nothing since no other signs and will gett prog level results tomorrow.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!!

Jess.... that sounds like good news hun, oooooo im so excited for you, keep us posted!!  

Floofy.. how you feeling today hun, has it sunk in yet?  

AFM.. iv not got anything to report really im due to test in 2 days, i dont have any AF pains anymore but i am sure she is on her way! I had some weird dreams last night hahaha the wonders of clomid hey!   My doctor is ringing me later to tell me my blood results and also to refer me for IUI, so im very excited!!

Oh my doc has just rang me and said my results are not in yet but will be by tomorrow and he will sort the referal out tomorrow too!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Jess, 

Sounds promising, let us know how you get on!

Fingers crossed thats the second announcement on here! Who will be the lucky third!?


----------



## jessamine

Thanks guys for your support.  I did another test this evening and it came up positive again so I guess that is a BFP from me    never thought I would ever say that.  I phoned the clinic this morning and they have booked me in for a scan on 25 August so until then it is fingers crossed and one day at a time.

Good luck everyone, if it has happened to me after all this time it will happen for you      thanks again and I shall stay lurking on this board to see how you all get on.


----------



## Kaz1979

Congrats Jessamine xxxxx


----------



## jessamine

Thanks ever so much Kazz xx


----------



## JenniferH1986

Congratulations!! Loving the good news, let's hope there's more x


----------



## marie123

Big congrats Jess hope you have a healthy 9 months - from your signature it looks like that was your first round of Clomid ? fantastic news!

babydust to all


----------



## floofymad

Eek, another BFP!! Well done Jessamine!


----------



## kitty.p

Hi girls  

Wow!  Floof - thats great news!!! and Jess - congratulations to you both with your BFP's  - brilliant! 

I've been taking some time out to re-charge my batteries so just been catching up with all the pages i've missed.  I hope everyone is doing okay.

Cycle buds: Dilly and Sweetcheeks - How are you? I hope you are okay? I have been having some crazy dreams (CD 2-6 mostly) .. might have to post on Buttoneyes's dream thread.  How are you getting on?  Sweetcheeks - as Marie said, I'd read up  - Im sure in my booklet it says to take as soon as you remember if you miss one - but I don't know if there is  a cut off point... defo read up - my dose is 50mgs  - I dont know of that affects anything?could you call NHS direct perhaps? 

I managed to get my results posted from the clinic today so I'm thinking I might consider a private appointment. 

Fingers crossed for everyone this month    - at least we've got some lovely weather so we can go out and (try!!!! to) take our minds off things  

xxKxx


----------



## SarLiv

Jess what wonderful news - congratulations    enjoy it!!


----------



## KateF

That's such lovely news, congrats Jess!  Let's hope we have a few more BFPs soon....

CD8 for me so thankfully I've taken all the pills for this cycle - the hot sweats have been awful in this hot weather!  My temps are slowly coming down as well (Dilly, I did test but as expected it was BFN!).  

2 more friends announced pregnancies yesterday so had a bit of a weep on DH in the evening but feeling much better this morning.  I know it will happen for us, it just doesn't feel like it sometimes.

Kate x


----------



## BabyWanted

Hi All,
I'm back at the gyno tomorrow and the last letter I had from him was to say that depending on the outcome of the meeting tomorrow he'll put me on clomifene. I'm just wondering if any of you ladies are on it, and what its like. Also, is it an injection or a tablet? :S

THanks in advance!


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi Baby, 

You've come to the right place! We are all on Clomifene - the short name is Clomid. It is a tablet form of drug presecribed in either 50mg or 100mg doses (some can be higher). He will probably start you on 6 months worth and after the first month / cycle he will ask for your bloods to be taken around day 21 to see if you are recieving the right dose, and if you have ovulated that month. Some DR's also scan the ovaries to see whether, they are doing what they should. 

If you get a chance, pop over to the Clomid Chatter Thread - as we are all at different cycle stages on the Clomid tablet. 

Good luck. x


----------



## BabyWanted

Thanks to Lozza for pointing me in the right direction!!
Ok so I'm back at the gyno tomorrow and I get the results for my HSG and other half's sperm count test. Then he is hoping to start me on Clomid.
So can anyone tell me how clomid works and the cycles for taking it etc. I haven't had a period since March so if it has to start on cycle day one then am I screwed? :S

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## JacquiP

Congrats Jess & Floofy! Fantastic news! 

Take things a day at a time, its a rollarcoaster but also a really special time!

Floofy, I had bad cramps probably up til about 8/9 weeks.

Wishing you both all the best and huge congrats again!

I hope everyone else is well and gets good news soon.

Take care, Jacqui


----------



## Lozzaj83

BabyWanted said:


> Thanks to Lozza for pointing me in the right direction!!
> Ok so I'm back at the gyno tomorrow and I get the results for my HSG and other half's sperm count test. Then he is hoping to start me on Clomid.
> So can anyone tell me how clomid works and the cycles for taking it etc. I haven't had a period since March so if it has to start on cycle day one then am I screwed? :S
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


It depends as some Dr's prescribe differently. With mine I take clomid on cycle days 2-6, so you count cycle day 1 when the red blood starts. It maybe that if you haven't had a period, he may prescribe a drug for you to take to bring on a period. However, he will talk you through the whole process, and decide on the best course of action for you to take. x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies... just a quick one as im sooooo busy at work at the mo!

Just to update you i am now 12dpo i did a test last night and it was BFN so im going to wait and see if AF arrives Fri and if not here by the morning i will re- test to be honest though i think im out for this month and i cant wait to just get started again!!! 

Will talk to you all tomorrow, 

Vic xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

babywanted - welcome! They will probably give you some progesterone to bring on a withdrawel bleed (period) to start you off then hopefully you will get some regularity although they can give you progesterone each cycle if needed x
dilly


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello cycle buddies kitty and dilly. How are you both? Dilly it does say in my booklet to take the following day but it was to late when I read it. I'm not to worried though as I took 150mg from cd2 to cd5 and that's a average of 125mg a day and when I took 100mg two cycles ago I ovulated so I think I should be ok. Monitor asked for a stick this morning and it was low which is expected. Had no crazy dreams so far and feeling quite good so fingers crossed it stays this way. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## floofymad

Any luck with your progesterone results Vic?


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!

Floofy... no hun, i have just spoke to my Dr he said the results are not back yet?? He told me to ring back on Monday, so we will see!!?? How are you hunni?  

AFM.. still got Af cramps i was sure i had started this morn but haven't as of yet? Im officially due tomorrow so lets wait and see what happens!? My Dr has now referred me to St Marys hospital for IUI so i am just awaiting my appointment letter, im so excited!!!! I still have 1 month of Clomid left too, so im going to keep trying!! 

Hope you all have a good day! xx


----------



## KateF

Vic, how frustrating not getting your blood results.  But great news on the IUI referral!

Really hope AF doesn't appear for you today/tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

Kate x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Vicste how annoying. If I was you I would call them again tomorrow instead of waiting till Monday. Good news about your iui but hopefully you won't need it xxx

Kate what cd are you on? xx


----------



## KateF

Hi sweetcheeks

I'm on CD9 today so impatiently waiting for things to start again!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Fab I'm on cd10. We can cycle together. Dilly and kitty are also around the same day . Do you use opk sticks? xxx


----------



## KateF

No I don't.  I have NEVER got a positive with them despite testing twice a day etc.  I just temp to know when ovulation has occurred.


----------



## floofymad

Hi,

Vic - I'm ok thanks, just still crampy. 

Hope you don't get AF tomorrow! That's good news you've been referred for IUI

Floof x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks Floofy!! im very excited!! hahaha. I really hope AF doesn't arrive too but i have a feeling she will.

Hope you are ok hun look after yourself x


----------



## Dilee-99

Vics - I have agreed with my consutant sec to contact her for my blood results rather than waiting a week till they back to gp (all our gp surgery bloods go to same hosp as my consultant). She is able to access them within 24 hours    not sure if anyone else does this??

cd 12 for me and nothing on persona as usual and faint line of cheapy opk's (so technically a negative), slight pains om right ovary side and covered with bms today just in case but cant help thinking the usual will be x
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Dilly... i will give my cons sec a ring then and see if she can give them to me? I hope she can! I really hope you ov hun, it sounds like you will do if you are getting pains in the ovary! Il keep my fingers crossed for you!

AFM.. AF is due today but she hasn't arrived yet, i have some pains and back ache also my legs were throbbing last night so im sure she is on her way! I think the Clomid is messing up my cycles as last month my AF came 2 days early and this month she isn't here yet so she will prob be late! il keep you all posted. I didn't do a preg test this morning, but if she is not here by tomorrow i will!

xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Hey everyone, I haven't been on in a few days.

I want to thank you all for everything and I wish you all the very best of luck.

My husband told me he thinks he wants a divorce but it isn't to do with any of this , he hasn't been happy for years and he is essentially giving me the "it's not you it's me" thing. We agreed we would stop trying for a baby to take some pressure off but he thinks that even then he doesn't want this anymore , in fact he didn't want to go through with the marriage he says.

I have been devastated but at the same time we are friends we haven't argued and I do think I could move on and be happy. I think I am okay with it.

Who knows, I may be back at some point , possibly in a new relationship. Only time will tell.

Once again I want to say thankyou all so very much you were all my rocks in very hard times and I will pray for you all every day that you get the babies you deserve

lots of   and  to all of you 

xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Button... oh hun i am so so sorry to hear that!   I really feel for you. Im sure you will be back with your new partner eventually and you will be preggers in no time. Maybe this is a god send that you didn't get preg with him as this may have happened anyway and that would have been very sad for you and the baby. If you ever need to talk you know where i am / we are.
Love and   to you hunni xxxx


----------



## jenna201

Buttoneyes, i am so sorry hunny you are going thru this, is there def nothing you can do to salvage the marriage? if he didnt want to go thru with it in the first place then why did he? this ttc stuff is hard enough as it is without all this on top. i really feel for you hun and i really hope that u do come back and that you are with someone that is in it for the long run and not to ditch you when it gets tough.you deserve so much better than that hun and your still young and are very lucky you have time on your side, i am on a break from my bf at the moment so i know how **** it is to stop having to ttc but it is for the best. we are all here for you if you need anything hun, look after yourself xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Button I will PM you 
Vicnste hope you get a bfp this month.
Jenna hope you and bf can sort things out 

Well I am off on holiday today so will read but not post, so have a great week everyone.  My witch is due Sunday so I am having the "to drink or not to drink debate" just in case lol- although I am pretty sure she will arrive you never know which month will be our lucky month. 

Babydust to all


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Marie have a nice holiday and I hope the witch stays away and when you come back I hope to hear a bfp from you x

Jenna. I didn't know you and bf were having a break. So sorry to hear that. Hope everything is ok x

ButtonEyes. I'm so sorry to hear that your partner wants a divorce. That's the last thing you need to hear when your in the ttc journey. Hope to see you back with a new partner. I see from your signature you are still young so you should have no probs  when I was trying to conceive many years ago with my ex partner he decided he didn't want to be with me and I was devasted. I was 25 at the time and thought who wants me when I can't have children. But I did meet someone else and within a year I had a naturally bfp  so please try and keep strong. You can pm if you like Hun x

Vicste. Have you rang again for your results? How exciting. I hope af stays away for you. I would be testing by now lol. Good luck x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sweetcheeks... my blood results will not be there until Monday so i will have to wait until then, its annoyed me so much as i usually get them much sooner! I think AF is on its way as im getting pains, but if its not here by the morning il test then. I just hate seeing that negative! x


----------



## Lozzaj83

Hi All, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Sorry to hear Button and jenna - stay strong, and as someone already else said - maybe it just wasn't to be. 

AFM - I am 6dpo (I think - only measured on temps this month) and had cramping on and off for a couple of days now, and the most horrible heartburn after everytime I eat something 
I'm so run down - my face is breaking out in Spots, coldsore, you name it - Don't you just love clomid!

Love to all. x


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone. I am still checking in everyday just not posting much.

Buttoneyes, sorry to read your news  .

Jenna, hope you're doing ok  .

Jessamine, congratulations on your BFP too.xx

Lozza, sweetcheeks, marie, Dilly and Kate, good luck with your cycles and hope the   stays away. xx

vicnste, hoping you're not out for this cycle, but pleased you have a plan in place. xx

Floofy and Jacqui, hope you're both keeping well  .

Babywanted, you will get a lot of support on here. I hope you're not on clomid for long before you get your BFP.

I can't see anyone else so I am really sorry if I have missed anyone and good luck for your cycles and treatments wherever you are.

AFM, really want to start the clomid again, but feel I need to lose some more weight. I have lost my first stone, so chuffed about that. I think I will try to lose another stone and then maybe give it a whirl so realistically I think not until November as AF due any day now so the next 2 cycles are out I feel. Anyhow, maybe a miracle will happen in the meantime but I have been slack with the folic acid and vitamins so maybe I should start them again  . 

I hope you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Just updated my profile name ladies but its still me thought id let you know incase you thought you were going mad hahaha x


----------



## Kaz1979

Button eyes do sorry to hear u having a tough time. Be strong you'll come through it. 

I'm now cd 52. Now sign of AF. On progesterone since Monday still now sign, bloody body!! Arrggghhh! 

Hi to you all! Xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

kax - it will most likely be 7-10 days after your last dose of progesterone that AF will arrive since its the withdrawel of progesterone/dropping levels which cause your womb to shred thus AF.

Button - sorry abt your relationship issues, hope you manage to both end up happy one way or the other.

I'm cd 13 and got the second ever positive opk today (the first resulting in my lovely ds) so hoping this is our chance to grt a BFP!! dtd last night and will be again shortly haha

dilly
p.s also about to change my name x


----------



## kitty.p

Hi Button. I'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you are okay    Jenna - sorry to hear your news too. I hope everything works out okay    Have nice weekends everyone xx


----------



## buttoneyes

Thanks everyone, it is definitely over because I decided to. I didn't want to wait around for him to decide he still loves me, on reflection I am not happy with him and he made it clear he regrets only ever having an intimate relationship with me. That rang alarm bells and I don't want him to cheat on me further down the line. I deserve better.

I am very glad we haven't had a baby now, all things happen for a reason !

Thankyou all again so much I love you all xx


----------



## Shellebell

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.0

PS for the newbies, I hope you have seen the Hints/Tips/Side Effects thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------

